# D.L.O.'s Models



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok. I'm new here, and my name is Darren Ottman. I mostly always built models of the cars that my grandfather and I restore. So I'll post pics of the real cars too.These are some of my models.
This is a 58 impala I did in 97 its missing a couple parts but their around.








































































This is the real 58 we did.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I did this one four years ago. I seen the model at a flea market in Tenn. and got it for 3 bucks.
































































This is the real 57 fairlane we have.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

My uncle Chad was the person who got me into art and models, and everything else. he was more like an older brother. He past away at The Age of 24. I was 18. He got me to buy my 63 impala when I was 14. We did a few different cars together, but this one we did just before he past.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I got two of these for my birthday 2 year ago. I put one up and did this one like the pic on the box.
















































I had two of these lowrider bikes, so I made a trike to match the 64.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

These are the 63's
I built this one and detailed it out, cause I was going to do my real 63 like this back in 98. I had gold rims and a friend who was going to do all of the gold plating. But some stole the rims (I found them and got my money back for them), and then had a son. So I change my mind since then, and put hydros on this one.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

This is a diecast model, I put the rims on it and repainted it. I might strip it back down and do it like my real one.
























































And this is my 63. I'm still working on it.









































I'll post some more later.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice builds, and nice 1:1s too!

Welcome to LIL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

shit boy you got alot of cars at your spot ! 

Sorry to hear about your uncle! I just lost my brother who's name was also Chad !

Atleast you can still carry on a passion that you and your uncle shared together ! It looks like from your pics the more you are building the better your getting ! Keep with it and keep sharing ! 

Hey i want t o see pics of the copper Fairlane !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

The 65 with the black hood? If so I'll have to pull it out this week to get better pics.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 2 2009, 12:54 PM~12881601
> *The 65 with the black hood? If so I'll have to pull it out this week to get better pics.
> *


yea its a 66 0r 67 but yes it looks like it has a black hood ! :biggrin: 

i'm a big fairlane fan 1 of my dream cars if i ever come into some money !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

NICE WORK IN HERE :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

yea its a 66 0r 67 but yes it looks like it has a black hood ! 
Its a 67 and I'll get some better pics of it. Its in very nice shape. It has all the chrome and interior is old but still looks pretty new. And I meant to say 67, but I was thinking 65 cause thats a 65 Galaxy 500 right next to it. We have about 40 cars out here.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

how does everyone do the quote thing?


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Well I wasn't expecting the engine on the 1:1 to look like that. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 2 2009, 01:56 PM~12882111
> *how does everyone do the quote thing?
> *


look at the post your reading ! above it should say quote ! hit that and then reply !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Feb 2 2009, 02:01 PM~12882152
> *Well I wasn't expecting the engine on the 1:1 to look like that.  :biggrin:
> *


I'm doing it from the inside out. I have everything for it, and the only stuff thats wrong with it can be seen in the pics. I post a rendering of what I want it to look like. Its nothing crazy, but it'll be my everyday driver.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 2 2009, 02:02 PM~12882155
> *look  at the  post  your  reading !  above  it  should  say  quote  ! hit that    and  then  reply !
> *


Thanx! :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Cool builds  
Gotta love those 1:1 too


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

sweet builds bro welcome to lil. im liking that 63 1:1


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 2 2009, 11:31 AM~12881028
> *Nice builds, and nice 1:1s too!
> 
> Welcome to LIL!
> *



X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

heres some pics of the drawings of my 63 and how I want it to look finished. I want to build a model to match it perfectly.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 2 2009, 12:49 PM~12881543
> *shit  boy    you  got  alot  of  cars  at  your  spot !
> 
> Sorry  to  hear  about  your  uncle!  I  just  lost  my  brother    who's  name  was  also  Chad  !
> ...


Here a couple more pics of the 67 fairlane.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMN NICE BUILDS & ART WORK HOMIE!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 4 2009, 02:11 PM~12904439
> *DAMN NICE BUILDS & ART WORK HOMIE!!
> *


Thanx mann! I'll add more later.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 4 2009, 01:15 PM~12904995
> *Thanx mann! I'll add more later.
> *


COOL


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

This one is a diecast model too


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

This one I was trying to make rc with hydros, but I don't know shjit about rc stuff. So I started using my fiance's laptop for the internet. Thats when I saw Jevries's stuff, and decided to scratch this one. I'm probably wire up a switch box and put it away.
















it doesnt work as far as the rmote control part. I just tied a few extra knots in the line so it would stick in position


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ALOT OF CLEAN WORK GOIN ON IN HERE!! KEEP EM COMIN!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 4 2009, 11:58 AM~12904337
> *heres some pics of the drawings of my 63 and how I want it to look finished. I want to build a model to match it perfectly.
> 
> 
> ...


You got Talent bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 4 2009, 02:04 PM~12904386
> *Here a couple more pics of the 67 fairlane.
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for sharing pics D.L.O. I would love to have this car ! 

before i was old enough to driver my dad and my brother that just died both had a 66 fairlanes ! my pop's was the mint green color 67 and my brothers was a red 66 ! he sold it about a year after he got it for a V8ed dodge colt :uh: but the colt was a bad ass street car !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 5 2009, 06:28 AM~12912607
> *You got Talent bro!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx! I Think its something everyone has they just need to work on it. Its like the saying Everyone has a photographic memory, most are just out of film.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 5 2009, 09:10 AM~12912902
> *thanks  for  sharing  pics  D.L.O. I  would  love  to  have this  car  !
> 
> before  i  was  old enough  to  driver  my  dad  and  my  brother  that  just  died  both had  a  66 fairlanes !  my  pop's  was  the  mint  green  color  67  and  my  brothers  was  a  red 66 !  he  sold  it  about  a  year  after  he  got  it  for  a V8ed  dodge  colt  :uh:  but the  colt  was  a  bad  ass  street  car !
> *


We've had this car for at least the past 20 years, and I know no one is looking to buy it. But I'm sure my grand father would sell it for the right price. I don't think he wants too much for it, but I'll see. The only other thing is we live in Daytona Beach FL.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 5 2009, 03:41 PM~12915859
> *We've had this car for at least the past 20 years, and I know no one is looking to buy it. But I'm sure my grand father would sell it for the right price. I don't think he wants too much for it, but I'll see. The only other thing is we live in Daytona Beach FL.
> *


LOL! IT ONLY RUNS ABOUT $2,000 FOR TRANSPORTING FEE'S :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I just took this one apart and put hydros on it. 
















I'll put some pics up in a little bit. I want to try and take some video too.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

here some pics of the 1/64 Denali finished.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SICK!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 10 2009, 11:25 PM~12968084
> *SICK!!
> *


I was just checking out your stuff too. Your stuff is pretty bad ass also. Im gonna try to do a smaller 61 conv. The only thing is it might only do front and back, but if it works out it'll be rc.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 10 2009, 08:32 PM~12968214
> *I was just checking out your stuff too. Your stuff is pretty bad ass also. Im gonna try to do a smaller 61 conv. The only thing is it might only do front and back, but if it works out it'll be rc.
> *


THANKS BRO! I STARTED OFF BUILDING SHIT BOMBS AND NOW STEPPIN UP TO THA PLATE TO TRY TO BUILD SOME SICK SHIT.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

This is the GTO I got for Christmas. I haven't built a model in years, but when I got this one I started digging for some rims, and started pulling them all out again.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I took this one to the hospital with me to try an figure out how I wanted to paint it. I have a few differnt ideas. 
















I'm about to order a bunch of other stuff, and I was wondering who owns what stores. Because I live in Daytona Beach, and there is only two hobby stores here. Ones a souvineir race store. So most of what they have is shirts, race cars, and a bunch of hard to find models at good prices. (So if anyone is looking for a certain model I could Check for you.) And the other shop is a aircraft hobby store. So needless to say there only like 50 models and half are airplanes. My Point is I would rather give the guys on here my business so let me Know. I need a few sets of rims and tires (preferabaly 5.20's), chrome foil (Both Ultra bright and reg.), a bunch of different photo etched parts, some diffrent electronics, and other various detail products.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Im gonna sort through this and get rid of alot of it. It may take a while but I'll put up some good pics of everything thats going. 
















If some needs something just ask. I'll look.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 17 2009, 02:32 AM~13025896
> *Im gonna sort through this and get rid of alot of it. It may take a while but I'll put up some good pics of everything thats going.
> 
> 
> ...


just box it all up ! find out how much shipping will be to 64134!
i trade you some shit for it all ! 

I'll dig throw it myself ! find what i need or can use then i'll put the rest towards my give away box i do every year at are local contest ! 

ask around D.L.O. ! I've hooked it up for a few members on here and a even more localy ! And this past year it was an honor to have fellow LIL members pitch in and donate also ! They seen the joy of giving and the excitiment the builders show when you start handing out boxes of parts, kits, and supplies !


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 17 2009, 11:45 AM~13028632
> *just  box  it  all  up !  find  out  how  much  shipping  will  be  to  64134!
> i  trade  you  some  shit  for  it  all !
> 
> ...


Now, there's an offer. you don't see very often. Do it, D-LO. :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 17 2009, 01:45 PM~13028632
> *just  box  it  all  up !  find  out  how  much  shipping  will  be  to  64134!
> i  trade  you  some  shit  for  it  all !
> 
> ...



I really respect you and your work, and there would be only a few people on here that I would even consider doing something like that. The truth is I spent all night going through it all. Some of the models have sentimental value (Uncle Chads) and I need some of the pieces. But If I have something I dont need and you want it, its yours. You were one of the first people to talk to me on LIL and you replied to this first. I'll send you a pm in a bit.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Plus the only reason I decided to do this is because I have a few things that are missing a piece here or there, and I figured if I had something that could really help someone else that would make me happy. I just feel like I should help anyway I can.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DON'T TRIP ! TOTALLY UNDERSTAND ABOUT HISTORY ! AND TURE COVER YOUR MISSING ITEMS FIRST SO YOU CAN COMEPLETE THE ITEMS YOU WANT TO BUILD ! 

JUST HISTORY SHOWS THAT ON LIL 15 PEOPLE WITH SAY HEY HOLD THAT ! I WANT THAT ! THEN ONLY 4 WILL COME GOOD ! I WAS TRING TO SPEAK ON IT BEFORE YOU WASTED YOUR TIME LOL ! 

DO YOUR THING AND YOU SHOULD ALWAYS FOLLOW WHAT YOUR GUTS TELLS YOU TO DO ! 

TO ME THE OFFER OF HELPING EVERYONE OUT IN NEED OF SOMETHING IS A GREAT MOVE IN THE HOBBY ! BUT DON'T PEOPLE ROLL YOU ! 

WE HAVE A HAND FULL OF DIP SHITS THAT JUST TAKE , TAKE, TAKE AND NEVER GIVE BACK ! 

TO ME IS SOME 1 SAYS HEY I NEED THAT GRILL CAUSE I LOST MINE ! THEN IT SHOULD BE A CHOICE TO CHARGE THEM OR GIVE IT AWAY ! 

BUT IF SOME ONE SEE'S A FULL SET OF WHEELS THEN I THINK IT SHOULD SOLD ! 

I HOPE YOU SEE THE DIFFEANCE I AM TRING TO POINT ! HOOKIN SOMEONE UP SO THEY CAN FINISH BUILD OVER GIVING SHIT AWAY CAUSE SOME ONE WANTS IT ! 

I BELIVE IN THE PAY IT TO PLAY IT ! IF I HOOK YOU UP BUT NEVER GET NOTHING IN RETURN THEN YOUR BLACK BALLED IN MY BOOK ! 

THE BAGGIN ASS DIP SHITS HARDLY EVERY RETURN THE JUSTER ! BUT THEY ALWAYS GOT THEIR HANDS OUT !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 17 2009, 06:23 PM~13031305
> *DON'T  TRIP !  TOTALLY  UNDERSTAND  ABOUT  HISTORY !  AND  TURE  COVER  YOUR  MISSING  ITEMS  FIRST  SO YOU  CAN  COMEPLETE  THE  ITEMS  YOU  WANT  TO  BUILD !
> 
> JUST  HISTORY  SHOWS  THAT  ON  LIL  15  PEOPLE  WITH  SAY  HEY  HOLD  THAT  !  I  WANT  THAT !    THEN  ONLY  4  WILL  COME  GOOD !  I  WAS  TRING TO  SPEAK  ON IT  BEFORE  YOU  WASTED  YOUR  TIME  LOL !
> ...



I hear ya. I dont trip. And Im would check the good and bad trader threads, and I cant afford to just ship out pieces here and there. So if they want something they will have to jump on it or its yours. And as far as full sets of any thing or bumpers it would depend on its condition, but that stuff would have to be sold. But thanks for looking out and hopr you got my pm.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 17 2009, 07:03 PM~13031658
> *I hear ya. I dont trip. And Im would check the good and bad trader threads, and I cant afford to just ship out pieces here and there. So if they want something they will have to jump on it or its yours. And as far as full sets of any thing or bumpers it would depend on its condition, but that stuff would have to be sold.  But thanks for looking out and hopr you got my pm.
> *



yup i got the pm !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

OK I dug through all of it and Mini is getting 10 to 12 lbs of it (bout 3/4 of it), and Val is getting the decals. So its all gone!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

This is what I went out and bought today.








I was wondering if anyone has used this paint before? I haven't and was curious if someone has any tips or tricks?








I tried to take pic with and without the flash to show the colors
























three more


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

DAMN!! Those pics are way bigger than I thought they would be! :0


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

check this thread for rattle cans....
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=460277

used the silver base and the candy red.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

damn kid you got a ton of supplies today ! i seen the servos ! what are you about to hook up ?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm working on my own rc lowrider. I like J's real deal and he isn't selling them so I have to build my own. These are some older pics but its still in progress. I've changed the steering a little, and instead of the 327 I put the 409 in it. 
























































And so far so good. Thanks to J!! He isn't letting go of any secrets but I'm slowly figureing it out.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so its gonna be able to go fwd,rvs left right AND have hydros? NICE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 21 2009, 04:16 PM~13069752
> *so its gonna be able to go fwd,rvs left right AND have hydros? NICE!
> *


Probley just the hydro set up ! i dont belive real deal is set up to travel either ! 

What i don't get if i may be honest is why he don't open up and share his talents ! Like me and and few others in this wide hobby only a few share ! Others keep shit all securt and unknown ! To me i would rather see other advance knowing it was me that got them to the level they are reaching for ! 

I look at it like this ! JUST CAUSE I SHARE IT DOESN'T MEAN EVERYONE CAN DO IT ! 

Some of these guys hide shit cause its more then 1 person working on a project and they want all the credit ! They want to look like the top dog instead of sharing the glory ! 

Thats the wrost thing about big headed builders ! I'M NOT SHARING CAUSE I DON'T WANT NO ONE ON MY COAT TAILS ! 

From the times i frist started building to show it was a slap in then face when you asked for tips and help and they gave in return the cold shouder ! WHY NOT JUST HELP ! IT'S YOUR SHARING THATS GOING TO ADD LIFE TO THE HOBBY ! 

IF THEY WONT SHARE TRY IT YOUR-SELF ! WHATS THE WORSTE THAT CAN HAPPEN ? YOU MAKE A FEW MISTAKES AND YOU LEARN SOMETHING NEW ALONG THE WAY !


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 21 2009, 04:25 PM~13069822
> *Probley  just  the hydro  set  up !  i  dont  belive  real  deal  is  set  up  to  travel  either !
> 
> What  i  don't  get  if  i  may  be  honest  is  why  he  don't  open up  and  share  his  talents !  Like  me  and  and  few  others    in this  wide  hobby  only  a few  share  !  Others  keep  shit  all  securt  and  unknown !  To  me  i  would  rather  see  other  advance  knowing  it  was  me  that  got  them  to  the  level  they  are  reaching  for  !
> ...


agreed!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I kinda like having to figure it out for myself thats why I started to build it. And I ran into a few problems that could have been avoided with some help from J But you can't make everyone give up their secrets. And I agree with Mini I think if you can help you should, unless you count on what your doing for income. Then it becomes Trade secrets and those should be earned. And no its not gonna drive.


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

i need to get more kustom koor rattlers but i cant find any here in austin....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

House of Kolor isn't making them no more. It said on their site the whole line has been dropped. I'm buying out the hobby stores supply tommarrow. But even they only have a little bit.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 21 2009, 11:40 PM~13072316
> *House of Kolor isn't making them no more. It said on their site the whole line has been dropped. I'm buying out the hobby stores supply tommarrow. But even they only have a little bit.
> *


pm sent !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok this is what I've been messing with. Its R/C and it works but the battery is too small. So the motors start to turn but then its dead. It might just be bad. I'm checking out other batteries, but I'm not messing with it for a while. I have other projects.
Before.
















After.

































































This is how it charges.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SORRY the pics are so big!! I just figured out why it won't happen again.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 21 2009, 02:25 PM~13069822
> *Probley  just  the hydro  set  up !  i  dont  belive  real  deal  is  set  up  to  travel  either !
> 
> What  i  don't  get  if  i  may  be  honest  is  why  he  don't  open up  and  share  his  talents !  Like  me  and  and  few  others    in this  wide  hobby  only  a few  share  !  Others  keep  shit  all  securt  and  unknown !  To  me  i  would  rather  see  other  advance  knowing  it  was  me  that  got  them  to  the  level  they  are  reaching  for  !
> ...


I'd say J is about the least bigheaded guy out there. You have to remember that for years he's been pushing lowriders in the toy market and I'm not sure how much success he's had. His secrets aren't just any ol' secrets, they can be true trade secrets that he has to keep under wraps for his business or others. I think if there was something for the community that he thought was worth knowing, this would probably be the first place he would drop that knowledge. I've had the pleasure of seeing several of his projects personally in action and do know the basics of how they work and respect his privacy and hope that others do to.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 22 2009, 12:08 PM~13075358
> *looking for kustom colors rattle cans.....seein as how they dropped the series or whatever...im looking to buy at good prices!
> *


This is what I went and got yesterday!









But I'm not getting rid of any of it. YET!
sorry. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 22 2009, 08:56 AM~13074895
> *I'd say J is about the least bigheaded guy out there.  You have to remember that for years he's been pushing lowriders in the toy market and I'm not sure how much success he's had.  His secrets aren't just any ol' secrets, they can be true trade secrets that he has to keep under wraps for his business or others.  I think if there was something for the community that he thought was worth knowing, this would probably be the first place he would drop that knowledge.  I've had the pleasure of seeing several of his projects personally in action and do know the basics of how they work and respect his privacy and hope that others do to.
> *


Thanks Kris appreciate it. It's exactly like you said. Mini, no offense taken but please remember people that we are not talking about how to open doors on modelkits, ways to paint, using certain (common household) parts/ materials, etc. 
This is not be disrespectfull to anyone one on here that share these types of ideas but the stuff I design and engineer took years of developing looking at possibilities, solutions, shitload of money trail and error and has proven to be pretty commercial. I can do the translation between high tech RC stuff and simplify it for industry purposes which is talent I got and if there's any way I can make money using my talents than I will do so.
The downside for you guys is that I won't share these ideas. On the other hand if you really want something than I suggest you go on the journey yourself and find out how stuff works and can work for you by adapting it to your field of interest.

I'm talking with several people on creating a series of how to DVD's since It's a shitload of work and first DVD still has to come out and it's too much work to do on my own. I promise you guys I will get deeper into creating RC lowriders using cheap electronics in volume 2 of my DVD series.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 22 2009, 07:39 AM~13074617
> *Ok this is what I've been messing with. Its R/C and it works but the battery is too small. So the motors start to turn but then its dead. It might just be bad. I'm checking out other batteries, but I'm not messing with it for a while. I have other projects.
> Before.
> 
> ...


That's not a battery but capacitator which stores some energy but only for a very little time. You can buy very small lipo batteries at stores that sell micro RC helicopters and stuff. You will need a special single cell charger though which can be a bit expensive. The one I use for Real Deal has cost me $45 and it's basically nothing but a PCB stamp.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 24 2009, 12:01 PM~13096611
> *That's not a battery but capacitator which stores some energy but only for a very little time. You can buy very small lipo batteries at stores that sell micro RC helicopters and stuff. You will need a special single cell charger though which can be a bit expensive. The one I use for Real Deal has cost me $45 and it's basically nothing but a PCB stamp.
> *


Thanx J! Iknow its a cap, but I didn't think some people would know what that is. So I just said battery, cause its like a rechargable battery. I knew it wouldn't hold much of a charge. Thats the whole reason I tore the little plane apart. The only way I would know if it worked or not was to just do it. I'll Fix it later. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 24 2009, 10:10 AM~13096705
> *Thanx J! Iknow its a cap, but I didn't think some people would know what that is. So I just said battery, cause its like a rechargable battery. I knew it wouldn't hold much of a charge. Thats the whole reason I tore the little plane apart. The only way I would know if it worked or not was to just do it. I'll Fix it later. :biggrin:
> *


Bro, that's the attitude and way to go!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+Feb 22 2009, 10:56 AM~13074895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J THIS IS 1 REASON YOU SHOULD SHARE ! CAUSE YOU KNOW THE IN'S AND OUTS OF THIS LEVEL OF THE HOBBY ! I'M NOT SAYING EVERYTIME YOU DEVELOPE SOMETHING RUN RIGHT HERE AND DO A HOW -TO BUT THERE ARE THINGS YOU CAN SHARE WITH US AND YOU KNOW THAT ! 

AND I RESPECTED YOU J ! AS BUILDER THAT HAS TOOK SOME OH SO COMMON MODELS TO THAT SPOT LIGHT ! I HAVE OWNED YOUR BUILDS BRO AND WAS PMED A TON OF TIMES TO TEAR DOWN THE BLUE CADDY AND TAKE PICS OF THE SET UP BUT I DID NOT ! I DIDN'T WANT TO BE THE 1 THAT LET OUT ANY SECRETS ! IT WASN'T MY BUILD, AND IT ISN'T MY PLACE TO REVEAL YOUR TRICKS ! THATS YOUR POSITION J ! TO HELP US LEARN ! I FOUND THE CAR TO BE FUN BUT I SOLD IT CAUSE I WANTED TO FULLY DETAIL 1 OUT AND DIDN'T WANT TO SCREW ANY OF YOUR WORK UP CAUSE I'M NOT AS SMART AS YOU IN THIS LINE OF THE HOBBY AND I'D BE ASSED OUT IF I BROKE A SERVO OR SOMETHING LOL ! 

I JUST WANTED TO ADD ALSO THAT I DIDN'T POST MY COMMENTS UP IN HERE TO START SHIT ! JUST THAT I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY IF YOU KNOW MANY BUILDERS LOOK UP TO YOU FOR KNOWLEDGE WHY DONT THE MASTER'S OPEN UP AND SHARE !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 24 2009, 10:48 AM~13097096
> *THIS  WASN'T  TOTALLY  POINTED  TO  J !  IT  WAS  TO  THE  MASE'S  OF  GREAT  TALENTED  PEOPL  THAT  LOCK  EVERYTHING  UP  IN  SIDE  SO  THEY  CAN  FEEL  LIKE  THE  SHIT  OR  TAKE  HAVE  AN  ADVANTAGE  OVER  OTHER  BUILDERS !
> J THIS  IS  1  REASON  YOU  SHOULD  SHARE  ! CAUSE  YOU  KNOW THE  IN'S  AND  OUTS  OF  THIS  LEVEL  OF THE HOBBY !  I'M  NOT  SAYING  EVERYTIME  YOU  DEVELOPE  SOMETHING  RUN  RIGHT  HERE  AND  DO  A  HOW -TO  BUT    THERE  ARE  THINGS  YOU  CAN  SHARE  WITH  US  AND YOU  KNOW  THAT !
> 
> ...


Read the last two lines of my reply.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I just wanted to say, And trust me I mean no offence to Mini, but I studied J's website over and over again. I watched his videos and paused them in spots of intrest. I listened to all of the sounds and voices. I think, If someone is really interested and they pay real close attention, alot of the secrets are there. I'm waiting for some stuff but I'm pretty sure I have two real soon. And I've already started working on steering and driving. I'm sure J will beat me to the punch, but I dont care I just want my own.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's a couple cars I got for my birthday.

I didn't like the front of the Monte so I did a little changing around.

























I took the wheels from the monte and I'm gonna use them on the Magnum. I painted the whitewall, but they will be Vogue's.

















I'm waiting on some orders to get here, so I'm just messing with a few differnt cars till the shit starts getting here. THEN ITS BACK TO BUSINESS! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I just got a bunch of stuff from scaledreams.








And I got some 5.20's because you cant find them here. These are the first ones I've ever had. But the 5.20s that come with the rims are bigger. Is this the way they are and I need to stretch them or something. I've tried them on 8 different rims and they just dont fit. The tire will fit but the whitewall is too small. 








































If anyone can help me I would appreciate it.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HEAT THEM UP WITH A BLOW DRYER FOR ABOUT 30 SECONDS, THEN PUSH THE RIM THRU THE BACK OF THE TIRE AND BAM!! WHEN IT COOLS IT WILL STAY THAT SIZE. DON'T PUT THE BLOW DRYER TO CLOSE FOR TOO LONG. YOU DONT WANT IT TO MELT!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank you very much! I thought about boiling water to soften them up, but I didn't want to fuck them up. Thanx man! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:thumbsup: SHOW US WHEN YOUR DONE!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

It worked fine. It was a little tricky cause you have to be quick but it works good if you use a blow dryer. Thanx again. I would show a pic but you cant tell I did anything. It looks perfectly fine.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

COOL.SO I HAD A SET OF 5.20'S A WILE BACK AND DIDNT KNOW IT.
I FUCKED THEM UP AND EVERYTHING COULDNT GET THEM TO FIT 
ANYTHING.BUT THATS ALL THEY USED TO SELL AT TH HOBBY STORE 
HERE......


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a few projects that I'm doing right now, but I'm waiting on some stuff so I started messing with this cameo. I got it for 5 bucks. The box was sealed but bent up a little. I opened it up, and this is what I got.

















I just took my soldiering iron and held it close to the pillars to soften them, and straightened it right up. The only problem was the pillars got a little miss shapened and wavy. So I chopped it, and opened up the grill.

















Soon I'll have some pics of the other two I've been working on. I want to post some pics right now but I'm gonna wait.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

way to work with what you got!


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 24 2009, 10:52 AM~13096536
> *Thanks Kris appreciate it. It's exactly like you said. Mini, no offense taken but please remember people that we are not talking about how to open doors on modelkits, ways to paint, using certain (common household) parts/ materials, etc.
> This is not be disrespectfull to anyone one on here that share these types of ideas but the stuff I design and engineer took years of developing looking at possibilities, solutions, shitload of money trail and error and has proven to be pretty commercial. I can do the translation between high tech RC stuff and simplify it for industry purposes which is talent I got and if there's any way I can make money using my talents than I will do so.
> The downside  for you guys is that I won't share these ideas. On the other hand if you really want something than I suggest you go on the journey yourself and find out how stuff works and can work for you by adapting it to your field of interest.
> ...



Well, about ten years ago I met this guy that found me on the internet and showed a great interest in my magazine. I was just starting out at that time but he told me that he had intentions on rocking the model car industry with the remote control ideas that he had...and I believed him! I have much respect for that dude and his name is J! lol I had very little notion as to how servos even operated back then but loved to see how things worked, as mentioned in J's quote. So I took it upon myself to build my own remote control lowrider series that consisted of a '64 Impala (I gave to my homie Dee) a '39 Sedan Delivery and this van. All were painted the same Mystic Green. I went out and researched what alls I needed and came up with this:

Mystikal Hydro Van

She's about twelve years old now! lol And it's been working fine ever since! But I built this around the time that I first met J! Since then, I have met TONS of other awesome modelers online as well as having the privilege of one moving here! Doc Nitrus. Now this kid is the most motivating person I know in modelling next to my homie Pilgrim! lol Pilgrim and I would motivate each other to do one week, one month or even overnight builds for that matter! lol So, thanks for your support Dee & Doc! 

Doc came by and saw my van at my house and has been pushing that I get it out there for ppl to see! I did not have intentions on NOT showing anyone how I did this because I have always kept to myself. :biggrin: So I agree with Mini in the sharing aspect and I also agree with J in the money making aspect! If I could make money off of an idea to make a model car move and sell it, I would! lol That would be great. But I would also share my ideas to those that would like to try it. It's one thing to show someone how to do it but like Mini said...the question is..."Can THEY do it?"

But like D.L.O says though...if you study his videos that he has on his site, if you have never dealt with servos before, you can see or "imagine" how it CAN be done rather than how it really is done by J! My methodology is very simple compared to the knowledge that J has acquired on a trial and error basis. It's not about being smart...it's logic. 

With that said, few have wondered where the progress is on my Big Body Caddy that I started. Well,,,you guessed it! Being inspired by J's Real Deal '64, I decided to put some super micro servos on the Caddy. Yup! All doors will remain open along with the trunk and the hood as well as the engine and the interior! I know, it's crazy but I'm trying to pull it off. So for the last month and a half, my research has led me to the perfect set up for the Caddy. Hopefully J will be impressed and others as well. Doc and Pilgrim are the only ones that have seen it thus far. 

There has been a lot of late night thinking and probabilities session gone into just the hydro set up. Doing everything myself on this one, has taken a lot out of me mentally! lol It has definitely been a challenge and a hit in the pocket book! But I plan to post a complete how to online as to how this one works as well as the set up for the van.  

Can't wait to see the DVD J! Good Luck with that! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I just went to the hobby store to get glue, and got this.

















I got everything for 150! They were selling it at 50% off, and at their original price would've come to 570. At half off its 285, and that not including the tubing, glue, and kicker. As of right now I'm not gonna get rid of any, but we'll see. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I just got my electronics from Japan today too! So hopefully soon I'll be posting some pics of this 59 Impala I'm working on.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn man, seems like you've got a heck of a deal on all that paint... nice score!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I see it's gonna get serious up in here!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HERES MY FIRST PE GRILL.

















































I LIKE IT.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 11 2009, 04:56 AM~13545056
> *HERES MY FIRST PE GRILL.
> 
> 
> ...


Good sh!t bro!!
Nice work on it..


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANX!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

all your rides are bad ass rides bro i see you do tattoo's also lol me to


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Cool!  
I only used grille, I cutted that part off which goes around lights. So it made my work easyer. (I hope you get what I mean)
You can see it in my topic


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

some nice work up in here homie


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Apr 11 2009, 02:24 PM~13546884
> *all your rides are bad ass rides bro i see you do tattoo's also lol me to
> *



THANX! YEAH, IVE BEEN TATTOOIN TOO MUCH, SO I'VE BEEN TAKING A BREAK. I'M DOWN TO THREE CLIENTS A WEEK. BUT SOON I HAVE TO KNOCK OUT A BUNCH. EVERYONES GETTING INCOME TAX, AND THEY BEEN BLOWIN MY PHONE UP. I JUST IGNORE IT NOW.

SIMM123, I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN. THATS WHY I DID THE WHOLE GRILL. IT WAS HARDER AND YOU DON'T SEE IT MUCH. WAIT TILL YOU SEE WHAT ITS GOING ON. I'M ABOUT TO PUT THE LAST STAGE OF CLEAR ON IT NOW.

AND THANX ROLLIN!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HERES THE ENGINE FOR IT.
I HOPE THESE PICS AREN'T BLURRY!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

DAMN! SORRY I PUT NEW BATTERIES IN THE CAMERA AND OT RESET EVERYTHING. BUT AT LEAST YOU CAN SEE THE DETAILS.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn you scored good as hell on that paint and everything dawg. Great buy!!!!! I am lovin the grill and the engine is comin out nice as hell man. Great building and buying going on in here. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Mar 17 2009, 01:31 PM~13306220
> *Well, about ten years ago I met this guy that found me on the internet and showed a great interest in my magazine.  I was just starting out at that time but he told me that he had intentions on rocking the model car industry with the remote control ideas that he had...and I believed him!  I have much respect for that dude and his name is J!  lol I had very little notion as to how servos even operated back then but loved to see how things worked, as mentioned in J's quote.  So I took it upon myself to build my own remote control lowrider series that consisted of a '64 Impala (I gave to my homie Dee) a '39 Sedan Delivery and this van. All were painted the same Mystic Green. I went out and researched what alls I needed and came up with this:
> 
> Mystikal Hydro Van
> ...



Like the van Bro!! That's good stuff with the springs and all!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
There's been many other RC lowriders way before I even thought about doing RC stuff..I even found an article of 2 Bombs in LRB which feature a similar setup as I designed for Real Deal '64. 

The basic trick is having a thin coated wire run thru tubing pushing the ram in and out of the cylinder. There's more than one way to set up the "pumps" in your car. 

Bugg's bro! I can't wait to see with what you come up with and wish a you all the logic and creativity on your project!! 
I feel challenged to come up with something new and I like it!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I DON'T THINK THE TRICK IS THE TUBING AND THE WIRE. THAT WAS EASY TO FIGURE OUT. THE WIRE I USED WENT THROUGH THE TUBE FINE, BUT WHEN I BENT THE TUBING IT MADE IT MORE DIFFICULT. SO I JUST WENT TO A SMALLER WIRE. I THINK THE BIGGEST PROBLEM, OR TRICK, IS TO GET A SIX CHANNEL RECEIVER SMALL ENOUGHT TO PUT INSIDE OF A 1/25 SCALE TRUNK CORNER. THEY DON'T MAKE THE LXX SUPERPEFECTION RC CARS ANY MORE. THE SMALLEST 6 CHNL RECEIVERS I COULD FIND ,ARE ABOUT TWICE THE SIZE OF THE ONES IN THE LXX. AND ONCE YOU HAVE IT ALL HOOKED UP THE WIRES COMMING OFF OF IT TAKE UP MORE SPACE. THATS WHAT IMPRESSED ME WITH REAL DEAL. ITS 1/25 SCALE WITH ALOT OF DETAIL. DOING IT WITH A SUV, STATION WAGON, VAN, OR A CAR WIT A HUGE FAKE SUB ENCLOSURE IS EASY. GETTING IT REAL TIGHT IN A REALLY SMALL CAR IS COOL. THATS THE TRICK. AND, THAT IS ALL I'M WORKING ON. I HAVE EVERYTHING WORKING ITS JUST GETTING IT IN A TIGHT LITTLE TRUNK. I'M ACTUALLY THINKING ABOUT DISPLAYING THE SERVO'S AND DOING IT AS IF IT WERE A REGULAR HYDRO SET UP. SERVOS FOR PUMPS, AND SO FORTH. I'VE BEEN TRING NOT TO BECAUSE I DIDN'T WANT TO JUST THROW J'S SECRETS OUT THERE, BUT HE JUST DID. SO I'M NOT GONNA PUT NO FAKE BATTERIES OR PUMPS IN MY 64, AND THE 59'S TRUNK DOESNT OPEN. SO I CAN USE MORE SPACE, AND THAT MAKES IT EASIER. SO ONCE AGAIN THANKS J.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

You need to cut the connector pins of the receiver to make the PCB smaller.
There are some 4 channel receivers that carry the same chip as their 8 channel version only the pcb is at least twice as small. GWS RP 4 channel pico nano receiver is one of them.
Yes, it's quite hard to make it all fit...the PCB on my car is tucked behind the rear seat and the right rear fender with some elments sticking out a bit.
I found the hardest part to get right was the rear setup it does not work in the same fashion as the front since none of that wire tubing stuff fits.
To have the rear servo's fit is also kinda tricky since they need to be small but have enough torque to lift the rear with the chuncks of lead. Smaller usualy means less torque.

Hold on to your hats...soon I disclose how the DEAL is done...and I will also tell you why.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

YEAH I ALREADY CUT THE ENDS OFF, AND I JUST LIKE TRING TO BUILD IT. THESE CAR WERE VERY CHALLENGING, AND THAT WAS WHY I STARTED THEM. I WANTED TO FIGURE IT OUT. THANKS J. I'M GONNA CHECK IN TO THOSE RECEIVERS. uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I just checked out those receivers, and the ones I got are just a little bigger. Next batch will more than likely be those. Thanx.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HERES SOME PICS OF THE TWO CARS I'VE BEEN WORKING ON. NEITHER ONE IS FINISHED YET, BUT THEY ARE BOTH SET UP FOR HYDROS LIKE READ DEAL. THE 59 NEEDS THE LOWER A ARMS FIXED AND NONE OF THE ELECTRONICS ARE INSTALLED IN THEM YET. EVERYTHING WORKS, THE ONLY THING SLOWING ME DOWN IS THE RADIO CONTROL STUFF. I'M GONNA TAKE A BREAK FROM THEM FOR A WHILE, CAUSE I HAVE A TON OF REAL WORK, AND JUST NEED TO STEP AWAY FROM THEM FOR A MINUTE. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK. OH AND I'LL TAKE PICS OF THE UNDERCARRAGES LATER AND BETTER PICS OF THE DETAILS AND COLORS.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> HERES SOME PICS OF THE TWO CARS I'VE BEEN WORKING ON. NEITHER ONE IS FINISHED YET, BUT THEY ARE BOTH SET UP FOR HYDROS LIKE READ DEAL. THE 59 NEEDS THE LOWER A ARMS FIXED AND NONE OF THE ELECTRONICS ARE INSTALLED IN THEM YET. EVERYTHING WORKS, THE ONLY THING SLOWING ME DOWN IS THE RADIO CONTROL STUFF. I'M GONNA TAKE A BREAK FROM THEM FOR A WHILE, CAUSE I HAVE A TON OF REAL WORK, AND JUST NEED TO STEP AWAY FROM THEM FOR A MINUTE. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK. OH AND I'LL TAKE PICS OF THE UNDERCARRAGES LATER AND BETTER PICS OF THE DETAILS AND COLORS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

MAN I HOPE I GET A LITTLE MORE OF A RESPONSE WITH THESE PICS. 


THIS IS THE 59 IMPALA WITH BIGG POPPA SKIRTS. IT NEED THE LOWER A ARMS FIXED SO I JUST CUT THE WIRE AND TUBING FOR THE FRONT CYLINDERS. BUT EVEN EXCLUDING THE HYDROS, ALL THE DETAILS ARE DONE.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THIS IS THE 64 IMPALA. I DID THE DETAILS AND I HOPE THESE PICS SHOW IT. SORRY THEY ARE SO BIG BUT ITS A NEW CAMERA. ITS SUPPOSED TO BE A BETTER ONE BUT I CAN'T TELL.



























































SOME OF YOU GUYS MIGHT NOTICE THE 409 EMBLEM. I TOOK A 409 FROM AN OLD 62 I HAD.
























































































THIS IS JUST LIKE THE STEERING ON MY 1:1.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HERES A FEW MORE.









































I TRIED TO TAKE SOME PICS OF THE PAINT FLIPPIN, AND THE REAR AT DIFFERENT HIGHTS.


















































I'LL GET A GOOD CAMERA SOMEDAY. HOPE YOU GUYS LIKE THEM.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

GREAT job man!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

even with none of the remote touches these builds are looking very very good ! Nice way to show your style in these builds brother ! 

I have told you a few times too not trip on the lack of replies brothers ! I have been watching you and notice what you do so has alot of others ! Build to keep building and enjoying your hobby D ! Don't build and post to get feed back cause i tell you alot of fools are just here to see what is on the way and will never leave reply ! Others are just here to steal ideas cause they can't think for them self ! 

Keep doing what you do ! You have nice style and its finially showing off , so keep with it !


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Yo, Darren those builds are sick as SH!T bro! I like them both for sure.. How did you do the paint jobs on them? Is that gel pen, or spray? I like all the detail you put in like the chain on the axles, the Benjamin on the hood of that 64 LOL, and the 59 paint is just sick.... Good work bro for sure!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 VERY NICE BUILDS !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 DAMN! them rides look sweet bro  nice work man!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 23 2009, 01:16 PM~13666976
> *Yo, Darren those builds are sick as SH!T bro! I like them both for sure.. How did you do the paint jobs on them? Is that gel pen, or spray? I like all the detail you put in like the chain on the axles, the Benjamin on the hood of that 64 LOL, and the 59 paint is just sick.... Good work bro for sure!
> *



THANKS GUYS! AS FOR THE PAINT IT WAS ALL SPRAY CAN. I DONT HAVE ANY GEL PENS YET. I DID USE MINIS PINSTRIPING TECHNIQUE, BUT I DIDN'T STICK TO JUST STRIPES. ITS JUST HARD TO SHOW THE FLIP FLOP COLORS. AND MINI ABOUT TRIPPING ON NO POSTS, I JUST HAVEN'T GOT SARCASM ON THE COMPUTER FIGURED OUT YET :uh: . USAUALLY IT SEEMS LIKE I'M BEING A DICK, OR A CRY BABY. DON'T WORRY I'M NOT GONNA JUST QUIT AND STOMP ALL OF MY MODELS CAUSE NOONE LIKES THEM  . I HAVE NEVER ENTERED IN ANY CONTEST, I HAVE ALWAYS JUST BUILT THEM JUST FOR ME AND FOR SOMETHIN TO BUILD. I DO LIKE THE FEEDBACK THOUGH. THANKS AGAIN GUYS! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

ITS HARD TO SHOW THE DETAILS BUT BEHIND THE GRILL I MADE THE HOOD LATCH FRONM OLD PHOTO ETCH PIECES, AND THE RADIATOR WAS CUT UP AND MADE SEE THROUGH. I ALSO MADE DIP STICKS AND THE BELT PULLIES. THE BELT IS A PIECE OF BLACK RIBBON CUT DOWN. I JUST LIKE HOW THE WHOLE FRONT TURNED OUT. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

all the little details help D! Keep u p the hard work !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Those are some REAL nice Chevys!

Great paint work and detail!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANX GUYS!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

D.L.O. what did you use to open up the radiator ?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

D, the attention to detail is really cool, nice work , and that paint sick brother!, i like the use of color and the lace, i really like the under the hool area,super work !! these are my own two favoite shots :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 24 2009, 08:08 AM~13675222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: really digg that 64 :yes: 
wild paint work


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2009, 06:59 AM~13675195
> *D.L.O. what  did  you    use  to  open  up  the  radiator  ?
> *



I BOUGHT THE PE RADIATOR FACE AND I USED A RAZOR SAW TO CUT OFF THE TOP AND BOTTOM OF THE RADIATOR. THEN THE SIDES. AFTER IT WAS CUT I TOOK THE DREMEL TO THE PIECES TO PUT A LITTLE NOTCH IN EACH PIECE FOR THE RADIATOR FACE TO FIT IN. I CUT TWO FACES ONE FOR EACH SIDE, AND INBETWEEN THOSE I BENT UP A PIECE OF COPPER WIRE TO LOOK LIKE THE COILS INSIDE. IF I DO ANOTHER I MIGHT DO IT A LITTLE DIFFERENT BUT IT CAME OUT PRETTY GOOD.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GARY! THATS COOL THAT YOU NOTICED I USED LACE. I FIGURED IF ANYONE WOULD NOTICE IT WOULD BE YOU. EVER SINCE I FIRST SEEN YOUR WORK I ALWAYS WANTED TO PAINT LIKE YOU. IT REALLY MEANS ALOT COMING FROM YOU. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

again another nice build D, very nice flake and the panels and graphics look the way a real car would have painted on them, and just like the 59, anttenion to detail is very cool,with the photoetched parts ads alot to these 64's,again very nice brother! keep me posted on your next build,gary.
ps anything i can do to help out on some paint tips let me know, i think you can go big in the paint .


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS FOR OFFERING TO GIVE ME SOME TIPS GARY! I HAVE A 63 IMPALA AND A JO-HAN AMBULANCE I'M GONNA BE USING THE AIRBRUSH ON. I CAN BE MORE PRECISE AND SPRAY LIGHTER COATS THEN. I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE ANY TIPS YOU COULD GIVE ME.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Crazy work right here homie!! :thumbsup: Love the paintjobs


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HERES A FEW PICS OF THE INTERIOR.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

amazong work bro, really attention to detail, nice work,


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 23 2009, 08:10 AM~13664874
> *HERES A FEW MORE.
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: bad ass bro


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

damm very nice builds bro


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 24 2009, 06:25 PM~13676920
> *HERES A FEW PICS OF THE INTERIOR.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN you made those PE keys too!!  How was it for you, was it difficult?
For me it took about hour to put them together, I like that kind of work but same time it pisses me off! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 23 2009, 03:34 AM~13664711
> *MAN I HOPE I GET A LITTLE MORE OF A RESPONSE WITH THESE PICS.
> THIS IS THE 59 IMPALA WITH BIGG POPPA SKIRTS. IT NEED THE LOWER A ARMS FIXED SO I JUST CUT THE WIRE AND TUBING FOR THE FRONT CYLINDERS. BUT EVEN EXCLUDING THE HYDROS, ALL THE DETAILS ARE DONE.
> 
> ...


all of the work u been puttin in is fukkin top notch shit homie..... glad to see them plates in use :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS, I'VE ALWAYS TRIED TO PUT ALOT OF DETAIL INTO MY WORK, BUT I NEVER HAD THE CHANCE TO SHOW OFF MY WORK TILL NOW. SO FOR YEARS I JUST KINDA SLAPPD MY MODELS TOGETHER.


SIIM123 THE PE KEYS WEREN'T TO BAD. I JUST LAID THEM ALL OUT AND PLANNED IT OUT FIRST. IT PROBABLY TOOK ME 10 MINUTES. AND THATS INCLUDING PUTTING A KEY WHOLE ON THE DASH. I DRILLED A WHOLE BEHIND THE KEY WHOLE, SO I CAN PULL THE KEYS OUT. 

ROLLINOLDSKOO I LOVE THESE TAGS. ONE OF THE ONES I ASKED YOU ABOUT WAS FOR THIS 64, AND THE REST ARE FOR FUTURE PROJECTS. I GUESS YOU PRINTED THESE ON PHOTO PAPER. THEY HAVE A PHOTO PAPER THAT IS ALSO STICKER PAPER. THATS WHAT I THOUGHT YOU USED. I HAVE SOME IF YOU WANT TO DO A TRADE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I JUST MADE SOME LAMBO HINGES FOR THE CARS I'M WORKING ON NOW. I DONT KNOW IF ANYONE KNOWS HOW TO MAKE LAMBO HINGES THAT WORK, SO I THOUGHT I WOULD SEE IF ANY ONE WANTS TO KNOW? IF I GET SOME RESPONSE I'LL DO A LITTLE HOW TO ON IT HERE IN MY THREAD. LET ME KNOW.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 24 2009, 09:25 AM~13676920
> *HERES A FEW PICS OF THE INTERIOR.
> 
> 
> ...


Great job man!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS J.!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

This is serious up in here!! That '59 is dead-sexy!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS TONIO! I'LL FINISH THEM SOON.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 30 2009, 05:15 PM~13745712
> *THANKS TONIO! I'LL FINISH THEM SOON.
> *


Take your time with 'em and make sure they're exactly like you want 'em to be!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sick Imp bro


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Apr 30 2009, 08:01 PM~13747338-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! which one?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 24 2009, 12:35 PM~13680595
> *THANKS GUYS, I'VE ALWAYS TRIED TO PUT ALOT OF DETAIL INTO MY WORK, BUT I NEVER HAD THE CHANCE TO SHOW OFF MY WORK TILL NOW. SO FOR YEARS I JUST KINDA SLAPPD MY MODELS TOGETHER.
> SIIM123 THE PE KEYS WEREN'T TO BAD. I JUST LAID THEM ALL OUT AND PLANNED IT OUT FIRST. IT PROBABLY TOOK ME 10 MINUTES. AND THATS INCLUDING PUTTING A KEY WHOLE ON THE DASH. I DRILLED A WHOLE BEHIND THE KEY WHOLE, SO I CAN PULL THE KEYS OUT.
> 
> ...


i'll try to get them done this weekend homie


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HERES THE ONES I'M DOING NOW. I HAD THE MAGNUM, AND I WANTED TO PUT A 300 FRONT END ON IT. MINI SENT ME A WHOLE 300 KIT WITH THE STRAUSS GRILL. SO I SWITCHED THE ROOFS, THIS CHANGES THE FRONT AND BACKS OF THE CARS.

TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK.
































































THIS CAR MY STEPDAUGHTER PICKED OUT. I'M MAKING IT A HOPPER FOR HER. IT WAS GONNA BE A DORA THE EXPLORER CAR, BUT SHE WANTS SPONGEBOB INSTEAD. I GUESS I'LL DO SOME STUFF IN THE PAINT, AND PUT A SPONGEBOB DRIVING.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

rides lookin good


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice!! I Like the big entrance on the 300C!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THE MAGNUM IS OPENED UP TOO. I JUST HAVN'T HINGED THE BACK DOORS YET. THEY'RE CUT OUT THOUGH.

THANKS GUYS.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

COOL TO SEE THEM PROJECTS BEING WORKED OUT !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

IT WAS A LITTLE TRICKY CAUSE THE 300 WAS AN AMT AND IT WAS A TINY BIT BIGGER. SWITCHING THE ROOFS WORKED THE BEST.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice projects homie!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THATS MY FIRST TIME OPENING DOORS.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

RIDES LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE , THEM PROJEX TOO!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 7 2009, 12:36 PM~13812388
> *THATS MY FIRST TIME OPENING DOORS.
> *


Looks like you are doing good! I still havent done opening doors, too scary shit :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 6 2009, 09:49 AM~13800874
> *HERES THE ONES I'M DOING NOW. I HAD THE MAGNUM, AND I WANTED TO PUT A 300 FRONT END ON IT. MINI SENT ME A WHOLE 300 KIT WITH THE STRAUSS GRILL. SO I SWITCHED THE ROOFS, THIS CHANGES THE FRONT AND BACKS OF THE CARS.
> 
> TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK.
> ...


Good sh!t going on here Darren!! I like that 300C wagon.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is hella tight bro!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sik bro I like the front end switch


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 7 2009, 08:50 PM~13820033
> *Sik bro I like the front end switch
> *



I switched the roofs so the rear ends are different too. Thanks guys! I just did the door jams. Soon I'm gonna start painting. I think they're gonna be Good vs Evil. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 7 2009, 07:03 PM~13822458
> *I switched the roofs so the rear ends are different too.  Thanks guys! I just did the door jams. Soon I'm gonna start painting. I think they're gonna be Good vs Evil. :biggrin:
> *


sweet work and first i;ve seen that did front and back swaps....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 8 2009, 12:49 AM~13822947
> *sweet work and first i;ve seen that did front and back swaps....
> *


Thanks rollin! Thats why I did it that way, cause i havent seen it done like that either. Now I just have to do the paint justice. :biggrin:

And everyone puts big rims on these so I gotta do spokes!


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

clean


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I TOOK A SMALL BREAK FROM BUILDING MODELS TO MAKE ME A NEW WORK AREA FOR ME AND MY KIDS TO HAVE ENOUGH ROOM TO BUILD. HERES WHAT I DID.

BEFORE









































AFTER










































ITS COOL CAUSE IT MADE MY WHOLE AREA BIGGER.









AND I DIDNT SPEND ONE PENNY. I DID IT WITH THE MATERIAL THAT I HAD LAYING AROUND. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, that's a nice little work space!

The projects are lookin' damn good too, keep it up!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS POKEY! NOW THAT ITS DONE I CAN GET BACK TO WORK ON THESE PROJECTS. I USED TO PAINT MY MODELS ON THE BACK PORCH AND IT WAS CLUTTERED. I STARTED CLEANING IT SO I COULD PAINT MY SHIT AND THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED. I GUESS ITS A GOOD THING, I JUST WISH IT WAS BIGGER.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANX GUYS!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 19 2009, 02:42 PM~13938839
> *I TOOK A SMALL BREAK FROM BUILDING MODELS TO MAKE ME A NEW WORK AREA FOR ME AND MY KIDS TO HAVE ENOUGH ROOM TO BUILD. HERES WHAT I DID.
> 
> BEFORE
> ...


fukkin sweet homie


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Work space looks awesome D. Hope that you can get back to workin on them sikk ass rides now


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

looks real good man. That is a great workspace dawg.!!!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'll post some pics of it once I get all of my stuff in there.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that mag wagon is fkn sweet cant wait to see some color on it :yes:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

OK HERES MY FIRST AIRBRUSHED MODEL. I FEEL LIKE IT NEEDS SOMETHING ELSE, BUT WE'LL SEE.











































THIS IS THE GOOD ONE. THE 300 WAGON. THE EVIL ONE IS THE MAGNUM SEDAN. I'LL PAINT IT SOON. :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Paintjob looks very cool!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice work Homie.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet ass job on this Darren. Phawkin sick paintjob on it too


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

STILL WORKIN ON IT! uffin:


----------



## ORLANDO I (Oct 5, 2008)

nice work hommie keep it up
:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wicked paint job bro!! Looks bad ass!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

I like that alot :biggrin: keep it up!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: PHuck yea


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

N.V.D.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice paint job homie


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS FELLAS!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 22 2009, 05:26 AM~14260234
> *OK HERES MY FIRST AIRBRUSHED MODEL. I FEEL LIKE IT NEEDS SOMETHING ELSE, BUT WE'LL SEE.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really good!! Nice patterns and colors!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS J!!! :thumbsup: THAT MEANS ALOT COMING FROM YOU! :biggrin: I JUST CLEARED IT SO HOPEFULLY SOON IT'LL BE DONE.


AND I WANT TO THANK MR.GARY SEEDS FOR HIS ADVICE AND TIPS ON THE PAINT. THAT WAS MY FIRST TIME AIRBRUSHING AND HOPEFULLY THEY'LL ONLY GET BETTER. GARY AND J ARE SOME GOOD DUDES!!! THANKS GUYS!

:biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn darren maybe i need you to paint a car for me! The paint looks great. 

What brand of paint do you use for your brush?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

ITS HOUSE OF KOLOR'S KUSTOM KOLOR LINE. ITS DISCONTINUED NOW THOUGH.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

OK ITS DONE!! AND I OFFICIALLY HATE THIS CAR. I MADE TONS OF MISTAKES ON THIS ON, BUT ITS GOOD IF YOU LOOK AT IT AS A LEARNING EXPERIANCE. LEARNED ALOT.


























































































:biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

MAN I HATE MY CAMERA!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

THat car looks sick man. Great work!!!!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

lOOKS GOOD D.
 
NVD


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS BUT I HATE IT!! ITS BEEN NOTHING BUT PROBLEMS, AND IT WAS DONE BUT I BROKE BOTH BACK DOORS OFF. FUN FUN!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 28 2009, 05:41 PM~14322653
> *THANKS BUT I HATE IT!!  ITS BEEN NOTHING BUT PROBLEMS, AND IT WAS DONE BUT I BROKE BOTH BACK DOORS OFF. FUN FUN!!
> *


I feel ya man. I am on my third paint job on my impala and I broke the window posts twice. Now I have ot figure out the interior and get my crap together before friday. That whip you did still looks real nice man. Fix it up and pimp that biatch!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks good in My book D. You are your own worst critic bro!  

NVD
Junior


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS JR!! I JUST GOT A WAY BETTER CAMERA SO I'LL TAKE SOME BETTER PICS.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Good, send me your old one LOL!!!!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 22 2009, 05:26 AM~14260234
> *OK HERES MY FIRST AIRBRUSHED MODEL. I FEEL LIKE IT NEEDS SOMETHING ELSE, BUT WE'LL SEE.
> 
> 
> ...


Color fades look good. Keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wagon looks bad ass bro!! If you hate it that much, you can always send it my way. LOL


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

that is some awesome work bro and the paint job is off the hook :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 28 2009, 08:19 PM~14322477
> *OK ITS DONE!! AND I OFFICIALLY HATE THIS CAR. I MADE TONS OF MISTAKES ON THIS ON, BUT ITS GOOD IF YOU LOOK AT IT AS A LEARNING EXPERIANCE. LEARNED ALOT.
> 
> 
> ...


i think it looks pretty dam good ! its going to take a while of custom painting before you yourself likes anything you painted,your always going to think to yourself that it could have tuned out better, ive been painting custom cars and bikes for 35 years,and im never happy with one of my paint jobs,dont think ill ever be, time to paint the next one !!! :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Your paint jobs are great! The wagon looks good bro. Just keep buildin and we will keep enjoying the art work!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I WANT TO THANKMINI FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH THE KIT AND GARY FOR ALL OF HIS ADVICE, TIPS, AND IDEAS ON THIS CAR. I REALLY LIKE ALOT ABOUT THIS CAR, AND THE PAINT IS THE BEST PART. I'M HAPPY WITH THAT AND THE DOORS. THIS WAS MY FIRST TIME AIRBRUSHING AND CUTTING/HINGING DOORS. SO I LEARNED ALOT AND BUT I DIDN'T PUT THE GLASS IN TILL THE VERY END IT MADE VERY LITTLE DIFFERENCE BUT ENOUGH TO CAUSE THINGS TO GIVE HELL. SO ITS LIKE A LOVE HATE THING. THE ONLY THING I HAVENT DONE YET IS PUT THE SPINNERS ON. I WILL!! :biggrin: HERES SOME BETTER PICS. 
I HOPE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SORRY ABOUT THE SIZE ITS MY OLD LADY'S CAMERA.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

na thats real cool thight work and awesome paintjob, very nice colors


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice job on this build ! Like you said it was first for you in many ways ! You stay pushing your self your only going to get better at what you want to do in this hobby ! 

I honestly think you did a great job on this build ! I dig the paint work D.L.O. , and the way you did the rear door !~


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!!! I'M HAPPY WITH IT TOO, IT JUST STARTED GIVING ME PROBLEMS AT THE LAST SECOND. SO DOING ALL OF THAT WORK JUST TO FUCK IT UP AT THE END. I GOT A LITTLE FRUSTRATED WITH IT, BUT I DIDN'T LET IT BEAT ME. I'M MORE CONFIDENT ABOUT THE EVIL ONE!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

sick ride bro nice job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HERE MY LATEST PAINT JOB.



































NOW I GOT ALOT OF CLEARING TO DO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

DAMN SUCKA THAT SH!T LOOKS FAWKIN SWEET!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

that paint job is freakin sic


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Looking killer man. 

I think you might be running a little low on paint..lol.. People always call me the wheel whore well your officially the paint whore.. Welcome to the whore club...lmao


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!!! AND YES RICK I GUESS I AM A PAINT WHORE!! ITS NICE TO BE PART OF THE CLUB. :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Paint job looks wild bro!! I like that


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

man these last 2 paint jobs you've done are bad ass !!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Sick ass paint job D... :thumbsup: Cant wait to see this finished!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jul 18 2009, 04:13 PM~14514060
> *HERE MY LATEST PAINT JOB.
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie u got down :0 :0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS ROLLIN!! IT'LL LOOK BETTER WHEN I CLEAR IT. :biggrin: 


HERES MY 11 YEAR OLD SONS FIRST GLUE TOGETHER KIT. HE DID IT A COUPLE WEEK AGO. I BOUGHT HIM A MONTE FOR HIS B-DAY AND A HILUX, BUT HE WANTED THIS ONE AND THE HELIX. HE DIDNT WANT THIS ONE PAINTED CAUSE HE LIKED THE SILVER.











HERES THE HELIX! I PAINTED A COUPLE FOR HIS COUSINS SO HE ASKED ME TO PAINT IT FOR HIM. HE TRIED AND DID REAL GOOD FOR HIS FIRST TIME, AND EVERYTHING I DID FOR HIM I HAD HIM SIT RIGHT THERE AND WATCH. I DID THE TAPING AND MOST OF THE PAINT.




















































HERES THE 2 I PAINTED FOR HIS COUSINS.
THIS WITH THE WHEELS I WOULD HAVE PUT ON IT.

















THIS IT WITH THE RIMS I GAVE HIM.

















AND THE ELKY I DIDN'T GET ALOT OF PICS.









































:biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Your doing good D.L.O!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS J. I'M JUST HAVING SOME FUN WITH IT. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Paint Job's....Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS EASTSIDE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:angry: :twak: When you gonna finish that MAGNUM!!!! :twak: :angry: 





















:biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

WHEN YOU QUIT BUGGING ME!!!! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HERE'S A LITTLE SOMETHING I JUST MADE!











HERE THE ONE I USED FOR REFERNCE.










IT'S GONNA GET MOLDED, BUT ITS GONNA BE IN A COUPLE PEICES AND THE BRASS LINE WILL HAVE TO BE GLUE ON THEM. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 4 2009, 12:40 AM~14668680
> *HERE'S A LITTLE SOMETHING I JUST MADE!
> 
> 
> ...


A.W.E.S.O.M.E.! Looks supergood!  
Where did you get the parts from? Like the tank?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS J!!! :cheesy: ITS A RESIN NOS BOTTLE SANDED DOWN, ALOT OF DRILLING, ALLUMINUM TUBING, AN ALLUMINUM DUMP, SOME WIRE, BRASS ROD, STYRENE, A PEICE OF A TREE. AND ALOT OF FILEING. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 4 2009, 01:49 AM~14668860
> *THANKS J!!!  :cheesy: ITS A RESIN NOS BOTTLE SANDED DOWN, ALOT OF DRILLING, ALLUMINUM TUBING, AN ALLUMINUM DUMP, SOME WIRE, BRASS ROD, STYRENE,  A PEICE OF A TREE. AND ALOT OF FILEING. :biggrin:
> *


I'm really impressed, I totally dig these ol' school hydro setups.
I'm def down for a resin copy of this setup!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks sick bro!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!!! SOON I'LL HAVE SOME I JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE THERE AS CLEAN AS CAN GET THEM FIRST. PLUS I'M DOING A BUNCH OF OTHER PROJECTS THAT ARE TAKEING UP SOME OF MY TIME.I HOPE TO HAVE THE MAGNUM SEDAN DONE TODAY, AND THE FRONT OF THE 57 CHEVERADO, ME AND JR ARE DOING WILL BE DONE REAL SOON TOO.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 4 2009, 03:40 AM~14668680
> *HERE'S A LITTLE SOMETHING I JUST MADE!
> 
> 
> ...


way cool D.L.O., VERY NICE WORK, SIGN ME UP !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 4 2009, 03:40 AM~14668680
> *HERE'S A LITTLE SOMETHING I JUST MADE!
> 
> 
> ...


need to get me some of these :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

ALRIGHT HERES THE MAGNUM SEDAN. I HAD IT DONE A COUPLE DAYS AGO BUT I HAD IT SITTIN HIGH. LIKE IT WAS JUICED UP. I DIDNT LIKE IT SO I DROPPED IT DOWN.



























































































































AND HERE THEY ARE TOGETHER. GOOD VS EVIL!!


















:biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

WOW....GOOD WORK MAN...!!!!!!!

AND I MIGHT WANT ONE OF THOSE OLD SCHOOL SETUPS BRO....I WILL LET U KNOW.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn D, glad you got those 2 finished. They both look outstanding!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

COOL MAN!! I'M WORKING ON THEM NOW.

AND THANKS DARKSIDE!! :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

good work homie, i like the magnum,nice paint job


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Those rides look awesome! The roof of the red one looks stunning!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 7 2009, 08:43 AM~14702418
> *
> 
> AND HERE THEY ARE TOGETHER. GOOD VS EVIL!!
> ...



BOTH LOOKIN TIGHT HOMIE, NICE WORK :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS FELLA'S!!! ITS NICE TO GET COMPLIMENTS ON THEM, CAUSE I SPENT SO MUCH TIME ON THEM.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Brother those are some killer looking rides my hats off to you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS BRO!! I JUST NEED TO GET BETTER AT TAKING PICS! THEY LOOK WAY BETTER THAN THEY DO IN THESE PICS.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

damn bro those look great !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GARY!! THAT MEANS ALOT COMING FROM YOU!! I MIGHT GIVE YOU A CALL TOMARROW.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 7 2009, 10:33 PM~14707445
> *THANKS GARY!! THAT MEANS ALOT COMING FROM YOU!!  I MIGHT GIVE YOU A CALL TOMARROW.
> *


cool! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 7 2009, 07:42 PM~14707508
> *cool! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 
paintjob is craaazy!


GREAT WORK!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks bro. i just took some pics outside but they suck too. one day i'll be taking good pics. :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 8 2009, 08:53 AM~14710280
> *thanks bro. i just took some pics outside but they suck too. one day i'll be taking good pics. :biggrin:
> *



Doubt it :twak:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Aug 8 2009, 04:35 PM~14712035
> *Doubt it  :twak:
> *





AT LEAST I'M FINISHING MY BUILDS! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 4 2009, 12:40 AM~14668680
> *HERE'S A LITTLE SOMETHING I JUST MADE!
> 
> 
> ...


 you dont know me but I come givin much prop's..You seem like a 
nice guy I have been reading some of yur thread...i had some of the same cars
when i was younger...have your tried your hand at making cruzzer skirts for 58's
1/25 scale? and if so do you sell them...and did I see a bar bending tool in one of your post.? How much? How do you like it does it work for you...do you use it for 
various bends ? or just one particular bend...(I made a bar bending tool, )and it is a but ugly contraption that only half get's the job done..can I pay you to get me that tool? or do they have a web site?? thanks man....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

That set up looks sick bro. I will get with ya soon bro. Keep up the progress!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 7 2009, 12:43 PM~14702418
> *ALRIGHT HERES THE MAGNUM SEDAN. I HAD IT DONE A COUPLE DAYS AGO BUT I HAD IT SITTIN HIGH. LIKE IT WAS JUICED UP. I DIDNT LIKE IT SO I DROPPED IT DOWN.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work on the twins.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 9 2009, 03:01 AM~14715246
> *you dont know me but I  come givin much prop's..You seem like a
> nice guy I have been reading some of yur thread...i had some of the same cars
> when i was younger...have your tried your hand at making cruzzer skirts for 58's
> ...



HEY MAN, YEAH WE'VE NEVER TALKED BUT I'VE SEEN YOU AROUND ON HERE. THANKS FOR THE PROPS, THEY'RE GREATLY APPRECIATED. AS FOR THE SKIRTS, NO. I HAVENT TRIED CAUSE THEY COME WITH THE REVELL 58 AND BIG POPPA MAKES THEM. HE HAS THE 59-60 SKIRTS TOO. THE BENDING TOOL WORKS GOOD, BUT I DONT USE IT MUCH. THE ONLY TIME I USED IT WAS TO TEST IT OUT. I COULD TRY TO PICK ONE UP, BUT I DONT REMEMBER HOW MUCH IT WAS.
I GOT IT FROM A LOCAL HOBBY STORE. I'M SURE YOU COULD FIND ONE AT A STORE AROUND YOU, IF NOT JUST LET ME KNOW AND I'LL HELP YOU OUT.

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 9 2009, 05:41 AM~14715774
> *HEY MAN, YEAH WE'VE NEVER TALKED BUT I'VE SEEN YOU AROUND ON HERE. THANKS FOR THE PROPS, THEY'RE GREATLY APPRECIATED. AS FOR THE SKIRTS, NO. I HAVENT TRIED CAUSE THEY COME WITH THE REVELL 58 AND BIG POPPA MAKES THEM. HE HAS THE 59-60 SKIRTS TOO. THE BENDING TOOL WORKS GOOD, BUT I DONT USE IT MUCH. THE ONLY TIME I USED IT WAS TO TEST IT OUT. I COULD TRY TO PICK ONE UP, BUT I DONT REMEMBER HOW MUCH IT WAS.
> I GOT IT FROM A LOCAL HOBBY STORE. I'M SURE YOU COULD FIND ONE AT A STORE AROUND YOU, IF NOT JUST LET ME KNOW AND I'LL HELP YOU OUT.
> Yea thank you again dog...And no I have never seen a bending tool, I live in so.cal and I have tried from harber frieght. to home depot. so if your ever at the shop.
> ...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I BUMPED BIGPOPPA'S THREAD FOR YOU HYDROHYPE, AND THE NEW REVELL 58'S COME WITH THE 58 SKIRTS. AND YES I'LL PICK UP A TUBE BENDER AND LET YOU KNOW.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 7 2009, 06:43 AM~14702418
> *ALRIGHT HERES THE MAGNUM SEDAN. I HAD IT DONE A COUPLE DAYS AGO BUT I HAD IT SITTIN HIGH. LIKE IT WAS JUICED UP. I DIDNT LIKE IT SO I DROPPED IT DOWN.
> 
> 
> ...


dude..... just plain sick.... :0 :0 :0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS BRO!! NICE TO HAVE YOU BACK!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 9 2009, 08:43 PM~14722384
> *THANKS BRO!! NICE TO HAVE YOU BACK!
> *


i wish.... :angry:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 7 2009, 06:43 PM~14702418
> *ALRIGHT HERES THE MAGNUM SEDAN. I HAD IT DONE A COUPLE DAYS AGO BUT I HAD IT SITTIN HIGH. LIKE IT WAS JUICED UP. I DIDNT LIKE IT SO I DROPPED IT DOWN.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
Awesome paintjob, you really have some serious skills!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2009, 02:47 AM~14722412
> *i wish....  :angry:
> *



:0 USING SOMEONE ELSES COMPUTER HUH? WELL GOOD LUCK! 



AND THANKS FOR YOUR COMPLIMENTS GUYS!! IT MAKES ALL THE WORK WELL WORTH IT. :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Damn those are xtreme


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I JUST WANTED TO HAVE SOME PICS OF THIS IN MY THREAD. FOR ANYONE WHO DONT KNOW. THIS IS A SILVERADO THAT SCUR-RAPE-INIT WAS WORKING ON. HE POSTED A PIC WITH A 57 BUMPER ON IT, AND I TOLD HIM HE SHOULD RUN WITH IT. HE ASKED FOR MY HELP AND I HELPED. ITS CALLED THE 57 CHEVERADO AND I DID WHAT YOU SEE, HE'S DOING THE SUSPENSION, PAINT, SET UP, AND INTERIOR. SOON IT WILL BE IN HIS HANDS AND I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

MY NEW TOY! I GOT IT AS A TIP FOR A TATTOO.

:cheesy: 








:biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

heres that wheel i was talking about.. 

I found one seat and a steering wheel that look pretty darn close.. I cant find the matching seat but ill toss the seat/sw in the package for ya.. You can make it your first casting try


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HELL YEAH RICK!! THAT S REAL CLOSE. JUST LET ME KNOW WHAT I OWE YA!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 7 2009, 12:43 PM~14702418
> *ALRIGHT HERES THE MAGNUM SEDAN. I HAD IT DONE A COUPLE DAYS AGO BUT I HAD IT SITTIN HIGH. LIKE IT WAS JUICED UP. I DIDNT LIKE IT SO I DROPPED IT DOWN.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: great work dude! :thumbsup:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 11 2009, 02:13 PM~14736947
> *HELL YEAH RICK!! THAT S REAL CLOSE. JUST LET ME KNOW WHAT I OWE YA!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


dont worry bout it.. the seat and sw are already on there way to you..


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS LOWROD, AND RICK I OWE YOU ONE BRO!! THANKS!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

that ride is just sick homie u got mad skills that ride is outstandin


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

The truck is insane, i dig that style alot bro.

That r/c dragster has my eye! I love r/c, i've always wanted a dragster just never had the straight space to drive one. How's it run? Is it fun?

Bad ass work in here bro.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!! AND KIRBY YES ITS FUN, BUT YOU DO NEED A NICE LONG FLAT AREA FOR IT. ITS FAST AS HELL. AROUND 60MPH.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 13 2009, 01:34 AM~14754527
> *THANKS GUYS!! AND KIRBY YES ITS FUN, BUT YOU DO NEED A NICE LONG FLAT AREA FOR IT. ITS FAST AS HELL. AROUND 60MPH.
> *


Hell yeah. You gotta make me a vid of it. Also, you got pm. :0


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey homie how long did it take u to build that 300 magunm


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I'M NOT SURE REALLY I DID THE 300 AND THE MAGNUM AT THE SAME TIME, AND I'VE BEEN REAL BUSY. SO I BUILD WHENEVER I CAN. HOURS WISE IDK, BUT IT WAS ABOUT A MONTH AND A HALF TO TWO MONTHS. :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Here they are..










darn near perfect..


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HELL YEAH! THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IS THE BOLT AROUND THE RIM AND MINE HAS 35 SERIES TIRES, BUT I LIKE THEM. THANKS. SEND ME A REQUEST AND I'LL TAKE EM.


----------



## ORLANDO I (Oct 5, 2008)

Chilled with D.L.O. COOl ass guy that's got hella tallent and has a bad ass collection of real cars, keep up the good work hommie talk 2 ya soon


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

YEAH BRO THANKS FOR COMING UP TO DAYTONA. YOUR WELCOME HERE ANYTIME BRO! AND THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS ON THE CARS HOPEFULLY ONE DAY I CAN JUICE ONE UP LIKE YOURS.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HERES ONE I JUST STARTED YESTERDAY FOR ORLANDO I. ITS GONNA BE SOLID BLACK, INSIDE AND OUT.


























:biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

AND HERES HOW I DID THE HINGES.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet sh!t!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

OK HERE IT IS DONE!!























































IF I WOULD HAVE BEEN DOING IT FOR MYSELF IT WOULDNT HAVE BEEN SO EASY AND FAST. :biggrin: HOPE YOU LIKE IT ORLANDO I


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT CAME OUT NICE BRO!


----------



## ORLANDO I (Oct 5, 2008)

looks really nice :thumbsup: thanks alot hommie


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

COOL BRO! THESE PICS SUCK BUT YOU'LL HAVE IT SOON. IT LOOKS ALOT BETTER IN PERSON. AND THANKS DARKSIDE, I GUESS I'M GOING TO BE DOING MY OWN SOON. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks great man!!!!!!!! I see all those cans of paint in the back.... I love that kustom kolor.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS! I LOVE IT TOO!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

As for the build bro....Looks clean as hell. Glossin too!!!!! Great work man and I look foward to seeing some more done.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 22 2009, 08:30 PM~14850924
> *OK HERE IT IS DONE!!
> 
> 
> ...


Good job man!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS J!!! I STILL NEED TO WORK ON TAKING BETTER PICS.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 22 2009, 07:30 PM~14850924
> *OK HERE IT IS DONE!!
> 
> 
> ...



this looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 22 2009, 05:30 PM~14850924
> *OK HERE IT IS DONE!!
> 
> 
> ...


came out sick as fuck homie


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks guys!! i'm going to be do one of my own soon.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> OK HERE IT IS DONE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GARY!! I'M GONNA HAVE MY OWN SOON, BUT ITS GONNA HAVE A CUSTOM PAINT JOB AND MAYBE A SUNROOF,SYSTEM, AND HYDRO SET UP.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 19 2009, 04:36 AM~14813844
> *HERES ONE I JUST STARTED YESTERDAY FOR ORLANDO I. ITS GONNA BE SOLID BLACK, INSIDE AND OUT.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THE TAILLIGHTS AREN'T ON, IT JUST THE SHINE. ITS A DIE-CAST LIMO 1/24, AND I CUT THE MIDDLE OUT. ROLLINOLDSKOO HELPED ME WITH SOME PHOTOS OF HOW HE DID HIS. BUT HE GLUED THE BACK DOORS ON. I JUST CUT THE OLD HINGES AND MADE THEM OPEN UP. AND WHEN I CUT THE BODY I NOTCHED THE METAL SO WHEN I GLUED IT BACK IT WOULD LOCK TOGETHER AND BE A STRONG BOND. THEY'RE HARD TO FIND BUT THEY ARE ON EBAY. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

MY HOMIE ORLANDO I CAME BY TODAY TO GET HIS LINCOLN AND ONE OF HIS CADDIES AND BROUGHT ME THESE FOR ME TO ADD TO MY LITTLE COLLECTION.


ONE OF THEM IS GONNA BE COMPLETELY REDONE, BUT I MIGHT DO THE BLACK ONE JUST LIKE THE LAST ONE I DID.










:biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking pimp! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THEY WILL BE!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice work with that Linc Homie


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS BRO!! I DIDN'T LIKE THEM MUCH TILL I DID THAT ONE. THATS HOW HE WANTED IT, AND I DIDN'T WANT TO GIVE IT UP. :biggrin: BUT HE BROUGHT ME THESE TWO FOR ME TO HAVE SO, THEY'LL BOTH BE JUST AS NICE JUST A LITTLE MORE DETAILED.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Why cant you leave a limo like it is and paint it wild and put on some d's :biggrin:

Nice work on the last one though...... :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 22 2009, 11:30 PM~14850924
> *OK HERE IT IS DONE!!
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass man... i so need to get me one of these so i can build my 1:1


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS FELLAS!! 

JR. I THOUGHT ABOUT JUST LEAVING ONE AS A LIMO BUT I DONT LIKE IT. THEY LOOK WAY BETTER CUT DOWN.


REGALISTIC, YOU DO NEED ONE. I DID THAT ONE HOW ORLANDO I WANTED IT AND THE WHOLE TIME ALL I COULD SEE WAS YOUR 1:1. ITS PRETTY MUCH JUST LIKE YOURS. BUT THEY ARE COOL AND ALOT MORE WORK THAN I THOUGHT THE WOULD BE.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 30 2009, 06:18 PM~14927875
> *THANKS FELLAS!!
> 
> JR. I THOUGHT ABOUT JUST LEAVING ONE AS A LIMO BUT I DONT LIKE IT. THEY LOOK WAY BETTER CUT DOWN.
> ...


yeah i do need one. if ya got one to spare

it is pretty close to my ride, except mine has a vynal top and chrome at the bottom not on the door moldings


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

YOU CAN GET THEM OFF OF EBAY. ORLANDO I GOT THESE FROM A SOUVINEIR SHOP IN ORLANDO AND THEY WEREN'T CHEEP. IT WOULD END UP COST YOU JUST AS MUCH FOR ONE OF THESE AS IT WOULD TO GET ONE FROM EBAY. 


HERE'S A LINK.
http://cgi.ebay.com/LINCOLN-SILVER-STRETCH...p4999.m63.l1177


AND THE TOPS ARE LIKE VYNAL, YOU WOULD JUST HAVE TO DO THE SIDES AND CHROME. I SANDED THE ROOF ON THE LAST ONE SO IT WOULD SHINE LIKE THE REST OF THE CAR.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

JUST DID THESE 2 PUMPS.THEY STILL NEED A LITTLE CLEAN UP AND COLOR, BUT THE COLORS ARENT UP TO ME. :biggrin: 



















THE GRAY ONE IS MY OLD ONE.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I FIGURED I WOULD THROW THIS UP IN MY THREAD CAUSE I'M SURE IT'LL BE A WHILE BEFORE THE FAMOUS CAR BUILD-OFF TOPIC WILL BE BUMPED. :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

hot damn lookin good! them pumps are real nice.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Love the '62, but dislike the wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 7 2009, 03:13 AM~15002028
> *JUST DID THESE 2 PUMPS.THEY STILL NEED A LITTLE CLEAN UP AND COLOR, BUT THE COLORS ARENT UP TO ME. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


u casting thst shit??? :0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!! BIGG C I DONT LIKE THE WHEELS MUCH EITHER BUT THATS AS CLOSE AS I COULD GET TO WHAT THE 1:1 HAD. ITS FOR THE FAMOUS CAR BUILD-OFF.











AND ROLLIN I'M GONNA SOON. BUT THEY WONT BE BUILT LIKE THESE ARE. THEY WILL COME AS A PUMP ( PROBABLY 3 OR 4 DIFFERENT TYPES. EVENTUALLY), YOUR PICK OF TANKS, A FILTER, A VALVE, AND DUMPS. I'LL HAVE THEM ALL PICTURE AND SELL THE SET UPS WITH ALMOST, IF NOT EVERYTHING YOU'LL NEED. I WANT PEOPLE TO HAVE A CHOICE OF HOW THEY WANT THEIR SET UPS TO LOOK, AND MAKE IT AS EASY AS POSSIBLE FOR EVERYONE.AT LEAST THATS WHAT I'M TRYING TO DO.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 7 2009, 06:13 AM~15002028
> *JUST DID THESE 2 PUMPS.THEY STILL NEED A LITTLE CLEAN UP AND COLOR, BUT THE COLORS ARENT UP TO ME. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 7 2009, 05:13 AM~15002028
> *JUST DID THESE 2 PUMPS.THEY STILL NEED A LITTLE CLEAN UP AND COLOR, BUT THE COLORS ARENT UP TO ME. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hey dlo by wen r these gonna hit the market bro i want a set


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:dunno: I'M WORKING ON IT. I JUST DONT WANT TO PUT SOMETHING OUT THAT ISNT THE BEST I CAN DO. I JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE ITS ALL JUST RIGHT FIRST. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 7 2009, 05:52 PM~15005793
> *THANKS GUYS!! BIGG C I DONT LIKE THE WHEELS MUCH EITHER BUT THATS AS CLOSE AS I COULD GET TO WHAT THE 1:1 HAD. ITS FOR THE FAMOUS CAR BUILD-OFF.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I see. Well in that case I guess they fit great. lol


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 7 2009, 08:13 AM~15002028
> *JUST DID THESE 2 PUMPS.THEY STILL NEED A LITTLE CLEAN UP AND COLOR, BUT THE COLORS ARENT UP TO ME. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: :0 
those are dope


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 7 2009, 11:54 PM~15011761
> *:dunno: I'M WORKING ON IT. I JUST DONT WANT TO PUT SOMETHING OUT THAT ISNT THE BEST I CAN DO. I JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE ITS ALL JUST RIGHT FIRST. :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin: ok are u gonna do a big tank as well bro


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 7 2009, 06:13 AM~15002028
> *JUST DID THESE 2 PUMPS.THEY STILL NEED A LITTLE CLEAN UP AND COLOR, BUT THE COLORS ARENT UP TO ME. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I want like 5 setups. let me know when there ready.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SOLO1 :thumbsup:

AND BIGDOGG323 YEAH IM GONNA DO ONE LONG TANK, THE SHORT TANKS, AND ANY OTHERS I CAN COME UP WITH.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 7 2009, 02:13 PM~15002028
> *JUST DID THESE 2 PUMPS.THEY STILL NEED A LITTLE CLEAN UP AND COLOR, BUT THE COLORS ARENT UP TO ME. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This shit is hot bro


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 8 2009, 01:25 AM~15011837
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :0
> those are dope
> *


X2 homie you got down


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS FELLAS!! I REALLY APPRECIATE ALL OF YOUR COMPLIMENTS.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice ass work on the pumps bro..gotta make me sum of them bad boyz ..hellz ya :0 :0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS!! YOU GOT ALOT OF COOL SHIT YOURSELF. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice work on those pumps man.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

You gonna cast the pumps?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

YEAH! I'M GONNA TRY TO DO A COUPLE STYLES. I'M JUST WAITING ON THE SMOOTH-ON.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 9 2009, 03:38 AM~15024022
> *SOLO1  :thumbsup:
> 
> AND BIGDOGG323 YEAH IM GONNA DO ONE LONG TANK, THE SHORT TANKS, AND ANY OTHERS I CAN COME UP WITH.
> *


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm down for a couple of those pumps!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

COOL I'LL MAKE A LIST OF THE GUYS THAT WANT SOME AND I'LL LET YOU GUYS KNOW WHEN THEY'RE READY!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles+Sep 7 2009, 06:13 AM~15002028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* GOT MY SETUP PICTURED ABOVE TODAY, THE HOMIE D.L.O. DONT PLAY. PICS DONT DO JUSTICE, EVEN THE WATER FAUCET SLOW DOWN WAS DETAILED , AS WELL AS THE PUMPHEAD AND CHECKVALVES. WELL WORTH  WHATEVER  HOMIE DECIDEDS TO CHARGE FOR THEM, DEF TOP NOTCH WORK HERE FOLKS.....* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I just got this today from my boy ORLANDO I. 














We also got my floorpans and brace's welded into my 1:1. :biggrin: Now I just gotta dyna-mat everything, paint it, put the interior in, and I'll be ridin out!!! :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 12 2009, 11:48 PM~15064741
> *I just got this today from my boy ORLANDO I.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  nice bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 12 2009, 10:44 AM~15060976
> *COOL I'LL MAKE A LIST OF THE GUYS THAT WANT SOME AND I'LL LET YOU GUYS KNOW WHEN THEY'RE READY!!
> *


1. Rollinoldskoo
2. :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2009, 12:01 AM~15064796
> *1. Rollinoldskoo
> 2. bigdogg323:biggrin:
> *


anyone else just u know


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I STILL HAVE TO CAST THEM, AND I'M WAITING ON THE STUFF. SO I'LL LET EVERYONE KNOW WHEN THEY'RE READY.


BUT HERE'S MY LIST SO FAR.


MINI
GARY SEEDS
ROLLINOLDSKOO
BIGDOGG323
SOLO1
TONIOSEVEN

IF ANYONE ELSE WANTS SOME POST UP. AND IF YOU COULD ADD HOW MANY YOU WANT. 

MINI, I GOT YOU.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 13 2009, 03:48 AM~15064741
> *I just got this today from my boy ORLANDO I.
> 
> 
> ...



I like this. :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I GOT A PACKAGE FROM 408MODELS, AND 2 PACKAGES WENT OUT TO RICK AND SCUR-RAPE-INIT. 

RICK--- 0308 0660 0001 6692 8595

SCUR-RAPE-INIT--- 0308 0660 0001 6692 8601


:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 14 2009, 10:35 AM~15076532
> *I GOT A PACKAGE FROM 408MODELS, AND 2 PACKAGES WENT OUT TO RICK AND SCUR-RAPE-INIT.
> 
> RICK---  0308 0660 0001 6692 8595
> ...


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 14 2009, 01:35 PM~15076532
> *PACKAGE WENT OUT TO SCUR-RAPE-INIT.
> :biggrin:
> *



:dunno: Is this what I think it is? :biggrin:

Pesco's look fawkin sick D! You know I gotta have a set...pouring you something special right now...i'll ship it tomorrow, or wednesday...how many you need


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 13 2009, 01:00 AM~15064791
> *:0   nice bro
> *


x2, that ride looks wicked. cant wait to see what you do with it :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 7 2009, 06:13 AM~15002028
> *JUST DID THESE 2 PUMPS.THEY STILL NEED A LITTLE CLEAN UP AND COLOR, BUT THE COLORS ARENT UP TO ME. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE WORK BRO


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!!!

NATE YES IT IS!! AND AS MANY AS YOU CAN.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

This is the latest on my bench. Its for ORLANDO I, and Mini helped me out with the advice on getting it to look right. Thanks again Mini.












































:biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 15 2009, 01:48 AM~15085177
> *This is the latest on my bench. Its for ORLANDO I, and Mini helped me out with the advice on getting it to look right. Thanks again Mini.
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this model. 
I received one from DJ-Roy to cast a couple for our own collection (read: NOT for sale it's Beto's effort creating this ride). It needs quite a lot of touching up though. I'm gonna try to shape the window first if that doesn't work out properly I'm going to the same job you and Mini did. What really bummed me out is that the wheelbase is 4mm shorter than the original BB and it shows.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thats what it is!!!! I knew there was something different. I was also wondering. If you do all the work just to get one of these right, isnt that pretty much the same as takin a kit and modifieing it? I mean I respect that Its Beto's work, and I mean no offence, but it needed alot of work to get it to where it is. It still needs more work, just filling holes and body work. I dont know maybe its just me.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 15 2009, 09:13 AM~15086695
> *Thats what it is!!!! I knew there was something different. I was also wondering. If you do all the work just to get one of these right, isnt that pretty much the same as takin a kit and modifieing it? I mean I respect that Its Beto's work, and I mean no offence, but it needed alot of work to get it to where it is. It still needs more work, just filling holes and body work. I dont know maybe its just me.
> *


My criterium is avialability. When none of the creating parties produce these items anymore for a longer period of time I would consider improving them and do a re-issue.
I would be pissed if someone took my effort and creativity for personal gain while I'm still at it. I resepect creative people and their work too much to pull such a stunt.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

caddy is going to be sweet when its done,i have 2 4 door caddys being repaired so i can build them...i cant wait! veri nice work bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

YEAH THATS UNDERSTANDABLE. I DIDNT MEAN I THINK YOU SHOULD DO THEM AND SELL THEM. WHAT I'M SAYING IS, I RESPECT BETO'S WORK BUT IF I COULD MAKE ME A COPY OF THIS ONE AFTER I DID ALL OF THE WORK TO IT. I WOULD. BUT I WOULDNT BE SELLING THEM EITHER. YOUD JUST SEE ME BUILDING ALOT OF THEM. :biggrin: THERES NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT RIGHT?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS MARK!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 15 2009, 10:28 AM~15087476
> *YEAH THATS UNDERSTANDABLE. I DIDNT MEAN I THINK YOU SHOULD DO THEM AND SELL THEM. WHAT I'M SAYING IS, I RESPECT BETO'S WORK BUT IF I COULD MAKE ME A COPY OF THIS ONE AFTER I DID ALL OF THE WORK TO IT. I WOULD. BUT I WOULDNT BE SELLING THEM EITHER. YOUD JUST SEE ME BUILDING ALOT OF THEM. :biggrin: THERES NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT RIGHT?
> *


Hehehe... :biggrin: :biggrin: Nothing wrong creating a fleet of big bodies!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

WELL I GOT THE RESIN TODAY!! BUT I HAVE A FEW TATTOOS I HAVE TO DO BEFORE I CAN GET STARTED. AND I STARTED A REPLICA OF MY PORSCHE TUESDAY A MIDNIGHT. I HOPE TO HAVE IT DONE BY TONIGHT BY MIDNIGHT :uh:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice Porsche brother, good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

That big body is sick as hell D!! I want one now :yessad: cant wait to see the progress on this one bro.........


Oh, BTW, I got the package today. BRO, cant wait to finish this Mofo up!! Goin to start on it right now!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS BRO!! BUT ONCE AGAIN ITS NOT MINE SO IT'S GONNA BE DONE HOW ORLANDO I WANTS IT. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

wat up dlo hey bro wen u gonna bustin them pumps out homie time line bro


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I JUST GOT THE RESIN TODAY SO NEXT WEEK THATS ALL I'LL BE DOING. TIME LINE :dunno: A WEEK OR TWO.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 18 2009, 10:07 PM~15123292
> *I JUST GOT THE RESIN TODAY SO NEXT WEEK THATS ALL I'LL BE DOING. TIME LINE :dunno: A WEEK OR TWO.
> *


*DON'T BURN YOUR-SELF OUT ! DO A FEW HAVE SOME OF YOUR OWN BUILD TIME THEN DO SOME MORE ! *

We know your tring to make your paper and help offer an item people are lookin for but over whileum your -self will burn you out and you wont want to do any of it for anyone !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THat Porsche is sick bro. I like that!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I DIIDNT MAKE MY DEADLINE FOR THE PORSCHE CAUSE OF THE TATTS, BUT IT IS ALMOST DONE. I'LL POST SOME PICS IN A LITTLE BIT.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

WELL SINCE I DIDN'T GET IT DONE WHEN I WANTED, I'M GONNA LET THE CLEAR CURE FOR A FEW MORE HOURS. BUT HERES A LITTLE MOCK UP.



























RICK HOOKED ME UP WITH A SET OF RIMS THAT MATCHED WHAT I HAVE ON THE 1:1, BUT THEY WEREN'T DEEP ENOUGH. SO I USED THE DEEP DISH ONES FOR THE REAR, ON THE FRONT. I TOOK SOME OLD ALLUMINUM SLEEVE'S AND CUT THE FRONT RIMS DOWN TO FIT THE SLEEVE'S SO THEY WOULD HAVE THE SAME DEPTH AS THE 1:1.








JUST FOR SHOW


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

sick lookin ride bro gonna be sweet as hell when your done the replica..lookin clean like a [email protected]#$%a man.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 18 2009, 08:16 PM~15123371
> *X2!!  *


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nothin' but awesome sh!t goin' on up in here!!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

love that paint job, keep it up.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks guys!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 18 2009, 11:03 PM~15124668
> *WELL SINCE I DIDN'T GET IT DONE WHEN I WANTED, I'M GONNA LET THE CLEAR CURE FOR A FEW MORE HOURS. BUT HERES A LITTLE MOCK UP.
> 
> 
> ...


Car is coming along great bro Keep up the great work......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 19 2009, 11:59 AM~15127829
> *Car is coming along great bro Keep up the great work......
> *


  x-2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats comin out really nice!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey dlo ur replica came out badass bro i like the way u did the rims bro paint job is nice n smooth keep it up bro n finish it


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey dlo do u have any pics of that 55 bro u talked about post them if u have any tks :biggrin:  and hows the pumps comin along are they almost finished :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I'M STILL WORKING ON THE PUMPS, AND THE 55 WAS TORE UP A LONG TIME AGO. ITS THE BLACK 55 I TRYED PUTTIN RC HYDROS ON. ITS HERE IN THE BEGINNING OF THIS THREAD. BUT ITS GONE NOW.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 11 2009, 07:53 PM~15328538
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I didn't know where the best place to put this, so I figured I put it in my thread. 


The post office was closed today so I shipped a few things UPS. 

MINI- #1z054V1E0333357575

85 biarittz- #1z054V1EO366693239

They should be there soon!

Armando and BiggC your money orders will go out tomarrow. :biggrin:


----------



## mazdagt1 (Jan 23, 2008)

thank u so much for helpin with the suspension man and ur cars look good dude


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS BRO!! I'LL BE GETTING IN SOME MORE BUILD TIME SOON. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: wat up dlo


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 2 2009, 01:49 PM~15538741
> *THANKS BRO!! I'LL BE GETTING IN SOME MORE BUILD TIME SOON. :biggrin:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I JUST FINISHED THE PORSCHE, AND I'M WORKING ON THE 62 BELAIR, THE 79 4 DR CADDY, AND THE 2 DR CAPRICE WAGON. I JUST TWISTED UP THESE SPOKE TOO.












































AND MAKING THESE.








TRYED TO MAKE A WAGON TOO.









:biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

looks like some sicks rides will be comin from u soon


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 7 2009, 06:13 AM~15002028
> *JUST DID THESE 2 PUMPS.THEY STILL NEED A LITTLE CLEAN UP AND COLOR, BUT THE COLORS ARENT UP TO ME. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



How much and how many can I purchase, I would really like to get some of these. Very nice work and your models are looking really good homie  

Please let me know, thanks!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Lookn' good Darren. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

verry nice work


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Darren, that Wagon you are making is coming out sick bro. 
Porsche turned out really nice as well!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS DARKSIDE!! WHICH WAGON?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 12 2009, 08:27 PM~15652276
> *I JUST FINISHED THE PORSCHE, AND I'M WORKING ON THE 62 BELAIR, THE 79 4 DR CADDY, AND THE 2 DR CAPRICE WAGON. I JUST TWISTED UP THESE SPOKE TOO.
> 
> 
> ...


man all that shit is strait garbage.... i kno this great place for recylcling that kind of trash.... pm me for address and more information :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Some badass work in here.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey dlo that porche came out nice n clean bro and that wagon looks good too bro  keep up the good work homie


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Porche  Looks real good. Will be watching to see what you do with the wagon.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job D.L.O!! The wirewheels look killer!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS AGAIN GUYS!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice work brother!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

have'nt trampled through this thread in a while.. just gettin my looky loo on.  
your a bad man Darran! roll call..hydro in your house......thanks bro..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet looking sh!t going on in here Darren. You know I need a set of those sweet ass twisted rims....... :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Bout time you updated!! Everythings looking great bro! We are going to pick up the packard tomorrow, i'll hit you up sometime this weekend!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I WAS THINKING ABOUT USING THESE WHEELS ON THIS BUT I THINK I'M GONNA USE THEM ON THE 4 DOOR 79 CADDY INSTEAD. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

badass wheels and boat tail rivi bro...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 13 2009, 10:25 PM~15660985
> *I WAS THINKING ABOUT USING THESE WHEELS ON THIS BUT I THINK I'M GONNA USE THEM ON THE 4 DOOR 79 CADDY INSTEAD. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 (Two cent's for my buddy) The buick is outstanding..I say get more rims.
use them on the cadi and the rivi! Hey the car behind the buick, infront of the cadi
looks like a 61 impala? or a 62 belair? but with some differnt tail light's?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SUP HYDRO? YEAH I GOT MORE RIMS. I WAS JUST CHECKING OUT HOW IT WOULD LOOK. THOSE WHEELS WILL GO ON THE CADDY, AND THAT CAR IS THE RED AND WHITE 62 BEL-AIR I'M DOING FOR THE FAMOUS CAR BUILDOFF THAT NONE ELSE IS PARTICIPATING IN. :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HERES SOME UPDATES ON THAT CAPRICE WAGON I'M BUILDING FOR THE LDC WAGON BUILD OFF. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 26 2009, 01:53 AM~15781315
> *HERES SOME UPDATES ON THAT CAPRICE WAGON I'M BUILDING FOR THE LDC WAGON BUILD OFF. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



SICK SICK SICK.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 25 2009, 01:56 PM~15781343
> *SICK SICK SICK.....
> *


x-2


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 25 2009, 03:18 PM~15779251
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *




:uh: 

Looks real good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

That wagon is lookin really sweet ! Good job !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> HERES SOME UPDATES ON THAT CAPRICE WAGON I'M BUILDING FOR THE LDC WAGON BUILD OFF. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow:  :wow:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah bro!! Looks great with the interior in it!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Nov 25 2009, 03:53 PM~15781315] 

























[/quote]
HOLY SHIT THAT LOOKS CRAZY DLO NICE JOB BRO. FUCKER LOOKS SICK HOMIE. LOVE THE PAINT JOB ON IT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass!!! :0


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats sick Darren!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANK YOU FOR ALL THE GREAT COMMENTS GUYS, THAT SHIT KEEPS ME MOTIVATED!! LIKE I SAID BEFORE, I'M GONNA TRY TO DO SOMETHING CRAZY LIKE THAT TO ALL MY BUILDS. :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 26 2009, 08:27 AM~15787351
> *THANK YOU FOR ALL THE GREAT COMMENTS GUYS, THAT SHIT KEEPS ME MOTIVATED!! LIKE I SAID BEFORE, I'M GONNA TRY TO DO SOMETHING CRAZY LIKE THAT TO ALL MY BUILDS. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


Some times DLO its a ice brake to just build a really clean well detailed build ! If you try to load up every build you do your going to hit a rot and not want to build at ! A few really nice builds like your porshe every now and again is a good brake for a hard core builder ! Give's us time to relax LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> Nov 25 2009, 03:53 PM~15781315]


HOLY SHIT THAT LOOKS CRAZY DLO NICE JOB BRO. FUCKER LOOKS SICK HOMIE. LOVE THE PAINT JOB ON IT   
[/quote]

Great job! I really like the shape and patterns!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 26 2009, 07:26 AM~15787930
> *Some times  DLO  its  a  ice  brake  to  just  build  a  really  clean  well detailed  build  !  If you  try  to  load  up  every build  you  do  your  going to  hit a  rot  and  not  want  to  build  at !  A  few  really  nice  builds  like your  porshe  every  now  and  again  is  a  good  brake  for  a  hard  core  builder !  Give's  us  time  to  relax  LOL ! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn!!!
The wagon looks good.
Glad you ended up with the Riviera.
Keep it up bro.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: love the paint on that wagon :yes:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS AGAIN GUYS!! 

MINI I HEAR YOU ON THAT!! THATS WHY I BUILT THAT PORSCHE AND THE 62 BELAIR. I WILL HAVE A FEW HERE AND THERE, BUT MOST OF MINE WILL BE PRETTY DETAILED AN CRAZY. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

HERE WHAT I DID LAST NIGHT AFTER WORK.

TRUSCALE RIMS AND DETAILMASTER SPOKES ALL POLISHED UP AND READY TO BUILD.









AND SOME STRETCHED OUT SWAMPERS. ROLLINOLDSKOO HOOKED ME UP WITH THE RIM AND I POLISHED THEM UP SOME AND BUILT THEM. PERSONALLY I REALLY LIKE THE WAY THESE LOOK BUT I WILL PROBABLY ONLY DO ONE VEHICHLE THAT'LL BE RAISED UP. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: looks like u found the right stuff for them


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: NICE wheels sucka!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 26 2009, 06:19 PM~15791887
> *:thumbsup: NICE wheels sucka!
> *



THANK YOU FOR THE HOOK UP ON THEM BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 26 2009, 07:20 PM~15792338
> *THANK YOU FOR THE HOOK UP ON THEM BRO! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:dunno: :werd:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

That wagon is a cold piece! Sick patterns. Lookin' good!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks again DL. for the booty kits.. I alterd it a little,
my next caddy should be cleaner... And i wil put this kit on the table top! :biggrin: 
hydro........


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THAT CONTI KIT LOOKS GOOD HYDRO. HERE SOME MORE PICS OF THE WAGON I'M BUILDING FOR THE LDC WAGON BUILDOFF. ITS PRETTY MUCH DONE. THE 62 IS DONE TOO, I'M JUST WAITING ON A BACK WINDOW FOR IT. I'LL HAVE SOME PICS OF IT SOON.



















































































































 :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Fawkin sick bro!!!! That duece is badass too. More pics of that?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 29 2009, 12:50 AM~16118888
> *THAT CONTI KIT LOOKS GOOD HYDRO. HERE SOME MORE PICS OF THE WAGON I'M BUILDING FOR THE LDC WAGON BUILDOFF. ITS PRETTY MUCH DONE. THE 62 IS DONE TOO, I'M JUST WAITING ON A BACK WINDOW FOR IT. I'LL HAVE SOME PICS OF IT SOON.
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT!!!


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 29 2009, 12:50 AM~16118888
> *THAT CONTI KIT LOOKS GOOD HYDRO. HERE SOME MORE PICS OF THE WAGON I'M BUILDING FOR THE LDC WAGON BUILDOFF. ITS PRETTY MUCH DONE. THE 62 IS DONE TOO, I'M JUST WAITING ON A BACK WINDOW FOR IT. I'LL HAVE SOME PICS OF IT SOON.
> 
> 
> ...


NIce


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY DARREN THAT WAGON LOOKS SUPER SICK THAT CAME OUT BADASS FUCK BRO  THE LIGHTING SETS IT OFF ALSO IN BETTER WORDSTHATS ONE CLEAN ASS BUILD HOMIE


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

you really put alot of great detail on this build . :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS! I THINK IT COULD HAVE TURNED OUT BETTER IF I WOULD HAVE SPENT A LITTLE MORE TIME ON IT BUT I'M STILL HAPPY WITH ITS TURN OUT. THIS WAS MY FIRST TIME MESSING WITH THESE LEDS AND I'M GONNA TRY SOME MORE IDEAS LATER. I'M GONNA FINISH THESE UP AND PUT SOME FINISHED PICS UP SOON. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 29 2009, 02:50 AM~16118888
> *THAT CONTI KIT LOOKS GOOD HYDRO. HERE SOME MORE PICS OF THE WAGON I'M BUILDING FOR THE LDC WAGON BUILDOFF. ITS PRETTY MUCH DONE. THE 62 IS DONE TOO, I'M JUST WAITING ON A BACK WINDOW FOR IT. I'LL HAVE SOME PICS OF IT SOON.
> 
> 
> ...



Sick as FAWK !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HERES A FEW CLOSE UP PICS OF THE DETAILS, AND MESS UPS :uh: :biggrin: 
































AND PLACEMENT OF THE LIGHTS.

















AND HERE'S A COUPLE MORE OF THE 62.

























SORRY ABOUT THE SHITTY PICS. I HAD 2 OF MY LIGHTS BURN OUT AND I HAVENT QUITE GOT THE PHOTOGRAPHY DOWN.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:worship: :thumbsup: nice builds darren


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that wagon is insane nice interior


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS! 75% OF THE INTERIOR I MADE MYSELF. I ALWAY TRY SOMETHING I HAVE NEVER TRIED BEFORE ON EVERY BUILD. NEXT IS A RIG, THAT CADDY I STARTED A WHILE BACK FOR MY FRIEND, AND SOME SIMPLE PAINTED QUICK BUILDS. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Wagon turned out slick D.L.O.!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 29 2009, 09:50 AM~16118888
> *THAT CONTI KIT LOOKS GOOD HYDRO. HERE SOME MORE PICS OF THE WAGON I'M BUILDING FOR THE LDC WAGON BUILDOFF. ITS PRETTY MUCH DONE. THE 62 IS DONE TOO, I'M JUST WAITING ON A BACK WINDOW FOR IT. I'LL HAVE SOME PICS OF IT SOON.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work Homie
:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 29 2009, 06:07 AM~16120668
> *HEY DARREN THAT WAGON LOOKS SUPER SICK THAT CAME OUT BADASS FUCK BRO   THE LIGHTING SETS IT OFF ALSO IN BETTER WORDSTHATS ONE CLEAN ASS BUILD HOMIE
> *


x-9845787564


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HERES THE FINAL PICS OF MY LDC BUILDOFF WAGON FINISHED. THE ONLY THING I GOT TO DO IS FIX THE HOOD HINGE, I BENT IT A LITTLE PUTTING THE HOOD ON. REMEMBER I SUCK AT TAKING PICS SO I APPOLIGIZE IF THEY'RE SHITTY. :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HERES A COUPLE MORE PICS.




















































THESE ARE THE COLOR BAR STYLE BLINKING LIGHTS. THEY DONT LOOK LIKE IT BUT THE BLINK AND THERES 4 RED,4 YELLOW, AND 4 GREEN. 









































THE ON/OFF SWITCH FOR THE COLOR BARS.









THE ON/OFF SWITCH FOR THE OTHER LIGHTS.









AND A COUPLE PICS TO SHOW THE SHINE.


















I HAD FUN WITH THIS CAR.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 5 2010, 06:26 PM~16193906
> *HERES THE FINAL PICS OF MY LDC BUILDOFF WAGON FINISHED. THE ONLY THING I GOT TO DO IS FIX THE HOOD HINGE, I BENT IT A LITTLE PUTTING THE HOOD ON. REMEMBER I SUCK AT TAKING PICS SO I APPOLIGIZE IF THEY'RE SHITTY. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad azz.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass wagon bro


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 5 2010, 07:35 PM~16194002
> *Badass wagon bro
> *



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

came out awesome nice paint and light show


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LIKE I SAID DARREN THIS ONE SUPER SICK BUILD BRO THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST SO FAR I SEEN ON HERE BY FAR BIG PROPS BRO 
20 THUMBS UP HOMIE FOR THAT WAGON. SICK JUST SICK HOMIE 
SO KEEP UP THE GREAT WERK BRO        

I KNOW I OVER DID IT :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

D.L.O. that wagon is clean ! nice details ! and like where tiy added the on off switch at !


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

that wagon is cold


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!! I ALSO WANT TO THANK HYDROHYPE FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH THE COLOR BARS INSIDE. THOSE ARE THE ONES HE MAKES AND HE SENT ME 4 OF THEM. EACH COLORBAR HAS 3 LEDS AND I DECIDED TO LIGHT THISE ONE UP WITH SOME HOLIDAY SPIRIT. I USED THE SAME COLOR LEDS AS I DID WITH THE PAINT.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

great build darren


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

X-2 :thumbsup: thats outta control


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 5 2010, 06:18 PM~16197479
> *X-2 :thumbsup: thats outta control
> *


x-3 :0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS AGAIN GUYS! I'LL BE POSTIN SOME GOOD PICS (OR THE BEST PICS I CAN) OF THE 62 BELAIR IN A FEW.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

OK HERE'S THE MOTHERS 62 BELAIR. I DID IT FOR THE FAMOUS CAR BUILDOFF, WHICH I GUESS I WON CAUSE I'M THE ONLY ONE WHO DID ANYTHING. I COULD ONLY FIND A FEW PICS OF THE CAR AND I DIDNT HAVE MUCH TO GO BY. THIS CAR WAS A BUILT UP ONE OF OUR TENENTS LEFT BEHIND WHEN HE MOVED SO IT WAS A LITTLE BIT OF A PAIN BUT STILL FUN. I TRIED TO TAKE PICS JUST LIKE THE ONES I HAD TO GO BY. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn brother ! VERY NICE !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS. I JUST REALIZED THAT BLACK SPOT NEXT TO THE WINDSHEILD. IT WAS JUST A SMUDGE AND WIPED OFF. :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

NICE, DARREN!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## riderz4life (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 29 2009, 01:49 PM~16123054
> *HERES A FEW CLOSE UP PICS OF THE DETAILS, AND MESS UPS :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


really nice!
great touch on the LED's.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Another great build D :thumbsup:




> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 6 2010, 12:16 AM~16200430
> *OK HERE'S THE MOTHERS 62 BELAIR. I DID IT FOR THE FAMOUS CAR BUILDOFF, WHICH I GUESS I WON CAUSE I'M THE ONLY ONE WHO DID ANYTHING. I COULD ONLY FIND A FEW PICS OF THE CAR AND I DIDNT HAVE MUCH TO GO BY. THIS CAR WAS A BUILT UP ONE OF OUR TENENTS LEFT BEHIND WHEN HE MOVED SO IT WAS A LITTLE BIT OF A PAIN BUT STILL FUN. I TRIED TO TAKE PICS JUST LIKE THE ONES I HAD TO GO BY. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

that wagon is sick sick sick!! paint looks like a bowl of fruity pebbles! :biggrin: 

and that deuce is an almost exact replica of the actual car. awesome job on the details. keep up the great work homie!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn that wagon is insane bro, some sik ass killer work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

GREAT WORK AS ALSWAYS!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HERES WHAT I JUST STARTED. I'VE NEVER BUILT ONE BUT IT SHOULD BE COOL.


















:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice D.L.O.! :biggrin: But I'm still trippin' off your wagon! :0 :0 :0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS JIMBO!!I WONT BE HOLDING BACK WITH THIS ONE EITHER.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 6 2010, 05:51 AM~16201746
> *that wagon is sick sick sick!! paint looks like a bowl of fruity pebbles!  :biggrin:
> 
> and that deuce is an almost exact replica of the actual car. awesome job on the details. keep up the great work homie!
> *


damn homie.... makin me crave some of that


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 6 2010, 07:42 PM~16210382
> *HERES WHAT I JUST STARTED. I'VE NEVER BUILT ONE BUT IT SHOULD BE COOL.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 6 2010, 01:16 AM~16200430
> *OK HERE'S THE MOTHERS 62 BELAIR. I DID IT FOR THE FAMOUS CAR BUILDOFF, WHICH I GUESS I WON CAUSE I'M THE ONLY ONE WHO DID ANYTHING. I COULD ONLY FIND A FEW PICS OF THE CAR AND I DIDNT HAVE MUCH TO GO BY. THIS CAR WAS A BUILT UP ONE OF OUR TENENTS LEFT BEHIND WHEN HE MOVED SO IT WAS A LITTLE BIT OF A PAIN BUT STILL FUN. I TRIED TO TAKE PICS JUST LIKE THE ONES I HAD TO GO BY. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Tight!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 6 2010, 09:53 AM~16201757
> *damn that wagon is insane bro, some sik ass killer work  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x100


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 6 2010, 10:42 PM~16210382
> *HERES WHAT I JUST STARTED. I'VE NEVER BUILT ONE BUT IT SHOULD BE COOL.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that 62 looks perfect and the semi is off to a good start the wheels look badass on it i nead to get some i guess u had to buy 2 dubcity dooleys for the wheels?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 7 2010, 08:59 AM~16212473
> *that 62 looks perfect and the semi is off to a good start the wheels look badass on it i nead to get some i guess u had to buy 2 dubcity dooleys for the wheels?
> *




THANKS!! AND YES I BOUGHT FOUR JADA DUALLY'S, I'M THINKING ABOUT ADDING A SECOND AXLE TO THE TRAILER. IF NOT THEN I PROBABLY WILL DO A DUALLY PULLING A TRAILER WITH THESE WHEELS TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

it would prolly look better with an extra axel but looks like it would be alot of work to add another


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

YEAH IT WONT BE EASY, BUT I DONT LIKE EASY. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i hear you whats the point if its easy lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey DL. (sorry I have not checked in) real life is kickin my ass up and down right now. Man everything looks fantastic.. The wagon looks like a shiney flashing
disco teck rollin rainbow hoppin can of whoop ass! lol
and the 62 famus build..? You knew you had that one nailed when it started.
(I knew) :happysad: and the big rig...man you picked the coolest rims! I always wanted one every since I seen Biggs... I really want to do a hauler trailer as well..
but first i think I should do a dually or two, and then maybe a wench..
(just to get my feet wet) I dont laugh at challange the way you guys do...
Hydro... roll call for homie.....


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

that wagon is the shit very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!! SUP HYDRO, I WAS WONDERING WHERE YOU'VE BEEN. LIFE'S BEEN ABOUT THE SAME HERE TOO. I HOPE SHIT GETS BETTER FOR YA SOON, AND THANKS AGAIN FOR THE COLOR BARS.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Builds looking good D. Snuck that Rig in on me. :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THIS IS THE JEFF BOTELHO'S RIG THAT I'M GETTING SOME OF MY IDEAS FROM. LIKE I SAID I DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT SEMI'S AND MINE WONT BE AS CRAZY BUT THE SUSPENSION IS WHAT I'M FOCUSED ON RIGHT NOW.


6IgwLmrbPTE&autoplay

YsVphZMF0qI&autoplay

:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The Bel Air turned out bad ass. Wagon is really clean!!
I like the big rig also. Keep em comin!!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 7 2010, 04:37 PM~16217140
> *THIS IS THE JEFF BOTELHO'S RIG THAT I'M GETTING SOME OF MY IDEAS FROM. LIKE I SAID I DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT SEMI'S AND MINE WONT BE AS CRAZY BUT THE SUSPENSION IS WHAT I'M FOCUSED ON RIGHT NOW.
> 6IgwLmrbPTE&autoplay
> 
> ...


Hey Darren, your builds are lookn' good . The truck in the video is about 2 hours from my house, the guy has a big rig wrecking yard in Los Banos. He parks the truck out front . Kinda catches your eye when you drive by.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS ERIC! YEAH I'VE BEEN TRYING TO FIND SOME GOOD PICS OF THE SUSPENSION, AND I FOUND OUT ABOUT HIS BUSINESS. I KNEW IT WAS IN CALI, BUT THATS PRETTY CLOSE TO YOU. MAYBE YOU COULD GET ME A COUPLE PICS. :biggrin: I JUST NEED TO SEE THE BAG SET UP. I'M GONNA GIVE YOU A CALL THIS WEEKEND I'LL PM YOU. uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

uffin: i dig that rig :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I HAVENT HAD ALOT OF TIME TO WORK ON IT BUT I EXTENDED THE TRAILER ABOUT 3 INCHES AND ADDED A SECOND AXEL TO IT.



















:biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 10 2010, 11:21 AM~16244237
> *I HAVENT HAD ALOT OF TIME TO WORK ON IT BUT I EXTENDED THE TRAILER ABOUT 3 INCHES AND ADDED A SECOND AXEL TO IT.
> 
> 
> ...


S.I.C.K.Kkkkkk!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

GREAT JOB ON THE TRAILER STRETCH. I GOT A 60" SLEEPER IF U WANT TO CUT OFF THAT LITTLE 36".


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:biggrin: YEA I HATE THIS LITTLE SLEEPER ON HERE. I'M EITHER GONNA MAKE SOME FENDERS FOR OR BUY A SET TOO.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

BTW THANKS GUYS, AND MODELSBYRONI I'LL PM YOU ABOUT THE SLEEPER. MEANWHILE HERES A COUPLE MORE PICS OF IT. I DIDNT WANT TO LOSE THE STRENGTH OF THE TRAILER SO I MADE SURE MY CUTS WERE IN CERTAIN AREAS THAT WOULDNT HAVE TOO MUCH STRESS.

:biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

AGAIN D, DAMN THATS SWEET.  LOVE WHERE U MADE THE CUTS. U MAKE ME WANT 2 FIND 1 OF THOSE NOW. :biggrin: OR BUILD MY REVELL ONE. :biggrin: 
GREAT JOB.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

MAN!!!!! THAT REVELL TRAILER IS THE ONE I WANTED TO USE BUT I GOT MY HANDS ON THIS ONE FIRST. :biggrin: 


THANKS BRO!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

straight sick D.... this whole thing is like looking at Model Shop Mafia... instead of Chrome Shop Mafia from the trick my truck show LOL


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Hell yeah bro! You been busy while i been gone! Good job, everythings looking great!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

rig is lookin good darren :thumbsup:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 10 2010, 11:41 AM~16244383
> *BTW THANKS GUYS, AND MODELSBYRONI I'LL PM YOU ABOUT THE SLEEPER. MEANWHILE HERES A COUPLE MORE PICS OF IT. I DIDNT WANT TO LOSE THE STRENGTH OF THE TRAILER SO I MADE SURE MY CUTS WERE IN CERTAIN AREAS THAT WOULDNT HAVE TOO MUCH STRESS.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

damn bro that shit is crazy..freakin love that shit..cant wait to see it in some paint..GONNA BE BADASS..not like it already aint bro.. :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice rig brother.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS BRO!! IT SHOULD TURN OUT PRETTY COOL. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick work on that trailer bro!! Looks bad ass!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2010, 02:18 AM~16200444
> *Damn  brother !  VERY  NICE  !
> *


x2


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HERES SOME PROGRESS PICS. I HAVEN'T HAD ALOT OF TIME TO WORK ON IT BUT THE RIG IS STRETCHED. THE SLEEPER IS UP FROM THE 36" TO A 60", THE THE TANKS ARE 70"ERS (THANKS TO MODELBYRONI). THE FRAME IS STRETCHED A LITTLE OVER AN INCH AND A HALF. I'LL HAVE MORE PICS SOON.



























THE PLAN WAS, TO NOT GO CRAZY WITH THIS ONE, BUT I PROBABLY WILL. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice rig darren can't wait to see the paint job on this one :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DAMN :0 DARREN THATS LOOKN SICK BRO  DO ONE OF THOSE PIMP MY TRUCKS SEMIS BRO WITH IT :biggrin:  KEEP IT UP BRO UR DOING AN AWSOME JOB HOMIE


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!! AND IT'LL BE PIMPED. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thats nazzzty


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 18 2010, 01:48 AM~16323922
> *HERES SOME PROGRESS PICS. I HAVEN'T HAD ALOT OF TIME TO WORK ON IT BUT THE RIG IS STRETCHED. THE SLEEPER IS UP FROM THE 36" TO A 60", THE THE TANKS ARE 70"ERS (THANKS TO MODELBYRONI). THE FRAME IS STRETCHED A LITTLE OVER AN INCH AND A HALF. I'LL HAVE MORE PICS SOON.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bad mofo!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks sweet but thats not the projects i wanna see! Ha! Nice job bro, keep up the good work. As always!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!! AND KIRBY THE ONES YOU WANT TO SEE WILL BE IN THE NEXT GROUP OF BUILDS. I GOTTA DO THIS ONE SO I HAVE SOMEWHERE TO PUT SOME CARS. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD DARREN.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 18 2010, 02:48 AM~16323922
> *HERES SOME PROGRESS PICS. I HAVEN'T HAD ALOT OF TIME TO WORK ON IT BUT THE RIG IS STRETCHED. THE SLEEPER IS UP FROM THE 36" TO A 60", THE THE TANKS ARE 70"ERS (THANKS TO MODELBYRONI). THE FRAME IS STRETCHED A LITTLE OVER AN INCH AND A HALF. I'LL HAVE MORE PICS SOON.
> 
> 
> ...


looks bad azz.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice bro!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 18 2010, 12:48 AM~16323922
> *HERES SOME PROGRESS PICS. I HAVEN'T HAD ALOT OF TIME TO WORK ON IT BUT THE RIG IS STRETCHED. THE SLEEPER IS UP FROM THE 36" TO A 60", THE THE TANKS ARE 70"ERS (THANKS TO MODELBYRONI). THE FRAME IS STRETCHED A LITTLE OVER AN INCH AND A HALF. I'LL HAVE MORE PICS SOON.
> 
> 
> ...



 nice


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

[/quote]
man this is going to look crazy done !!!!! painted up and full of lo lo's !! nice bro !! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUY'S!! I'M HOPING TO GET SOME GOOD BUILD TIME ON IT LATER TONIGHT. THE TRAILERS ALMOST READY FOR PAINT, JUST GOTTA DO THE SUSPENSION ON IT THOUGH.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Carriers lookin' sick D!  Love those sig. quotes! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

>


man this is going to look crazy done !!!!! painted up and full of lo lo's !! nice bro !! :biggrin:
[/quote]

X2! This thing is CRAZY!! Really well done!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:biggrin: Good to hear! As soon as i square some of these rcs away i can start building again myself. Just got me 2 traxxas jatos (nitro) in a trade so i dont know if it will be soon though! 

Keep up the great work! 



> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 18 2010, 10:02 AM~16325114
> *THANKS GUYS!!  AND KIRBY THE ONES YOU WANT TO SEE WILL BE IN THE NEXT GROUP OF BUILDS. I GOTTA DO THIS ONE SO I HAVE SOMEWHERE TO PUT SOME CARS. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 18 2010, 02:48 AM~16323922
> *HERES SOME PROGRESS PICS. I HAVEN'T HAD ALOT OF TIME TO WORK ON IT BUT THE RIG IS STRETCHED. THE SLEEPER IS UP FROM THE 36" TO A 60", THE THE TANKS ARE 70"ERS (THANKS TO MODELBYRONI). THE FRAME IS STRETCHED A LITTLE OVER AN INCH AND A HALF. I'LL HAVE MORE PICS SOON.
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmmmmmm.look at those dirty ass fan blades. :0 






j/k bro.looks tight.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 20 2010, 12:10 AM~16346872
> *dammmmmmmmmmmm.look at those dirty ass fan blades. :0
> j/k bro.looks tight.
> *





:0 THATS PAINT BUILT UP ON THE FAN. WHEN I CLOSED IN THE PORCH I MADE A DOOR THERE THAT SLIDES OPEN SO WHEN I PAINT I JUST OPEN THE WINDOW AND TURN THE FAN ON. SO I DO EVERYTHING RIGHT HERE. I EVEN GOT ME A SPACE HEATER RIGHT HERE, SO WHEN ITS COLD ALL I HAVE TO DO IS TURN ON THE FAN AND THE HEATER AND I CAN PAINT WHENEVER I WANT. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie u got that shit lookin damn good.... awesome job on the cuts....


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that rig is looking sick man :yes:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 24 2010, 08:00 AM~16392495
> *:thumbsup: that rig is looking sick man :yes:
> *


X2 sir it looks really nice i can't wait to see it done  :wow:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Everything is lookin' real good bro, keep it up!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH DARREN!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

GLAD YOU FINALLY GOT IT BRO. IT SUCKS THAT IT TOOK THEM A MONTH TO GET IT TO YOU BUT YOU GOT IT. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice paint/fab job homie


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 26 2010, 04:58 PM~16418464
> *nice paint/fab job homie
> *




THANKS BRO!  

WELL I FIGURED I WOULD BUMP MY THREAD CAUSE I'M HOPING TO HAVE SOME PROGRESS PICS LATER. BUT I DIDN'T WANT TO JUST BUMP IT :0  SO HERES SOME PROGRESS PICS. THEY ARE OLD PICS AND ITS FURTHER ALONG NOW BUT THEY ARE NEW TO YOU GUYS. :biggrin:  

THE SUSPESION WILL MOVE BUT I DONT THINK I'M GONNA MAKE IT POSE ABLE.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 15 2010, 10:55 AM~16618313
> *THANKS BRO!
> 
> WELL I FIGURED I WOULD BUMP MY THREAD CAUSE I'M HOPING  TO HAVE SOME PROGRESS PICS LATER. BUT I DIDN'T WANT TO JUST BUMP IT  :0  SO HERES SOME PROGRESS PICS. THEY ARE OLD PICS AND ITS FURTHER ALONG NOW BUT THEY ARE NEW TO YOU GUYS. :biggrin:
> ...



:wow: :wow: Baddass rig D! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

darren i told u on im's and i'll say it again. this bitch is gonna do some damage!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!! SLOWLY BUT SURELY IT'S COMING TOGETHER. I STRETCHED IT ABOUT ANOTHER INCH AND 1/4. NOW I'M GONNA GET BACK TO WORKING ON IT WHILE I CAN. uffin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 15 2010, 02:55 PM~16618313
> *THANKS BRO!
> 
> WELL I FIGURED I WOULD BUMP MY THREAD CAUSE I'M HOPING  TO HAVE SOME PROGRESS PICS LATER. BUT I DIDN'T WANT TO JUST BUMP IT  :0  SO HERES SOME PROGRESS PICS. THEY ARE OLD PICS AND ITS FURTHER ALONG NOW BUT THEY ARE NEW TO YOU GUYS. :biggrin:
> ...





oh DAMN! :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 15 2010, 11:55 AM~16618313
> *THANKS BRO!
> 
> WELL I FIGURED I WOULD BUMP MY THREAD CAUSE I'M HOPING  TO HAVE SOME PROGRESS PICS LATER. BUT I DIDN'T WANT TO JUST BUMP IT  :0  SO HERES SOME PROGRESS PICS. THEY ARE OLD PICS AND ITS FURTHER ALONG NOW BUT THEY ARE NEW TO YOU GUYS. :biggrin:
> ...


Darren that's S.I.C.K.!   That beast needs to juiced!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 15 2010, 08:55 PM~16618313
> *THANKS BRO!
> 
> WELL I FIGURED I WOULD BUMP MY THREAD CAUSE I'M HOPING  TO HAVE SOME PROGRESS PICS LATER. BUT I DIDN'T WANT TO JUST BUMP IT  :0  SO HERES SOME PROGRESS PICS. THEY ARE OLD PICS AND ITS FURTHER ALONG NOW BUT THEY ARE NEW TO YOU GUYS. :biggrin:
> ...


Wow Darren, thats some pretty bad ass project right there :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!!

AND J, I THOUGHT LONG AND HARD ABOUT IT. I HAVE EVERYTHING TO DO IT BUT I STILL NEED TO GET ME A GOOD CONTROLLER. PLUS I'M NOT AS SKILLED AS YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 15 2010, 06:55 PM~16618313
> *THANKS BRO!
> 
> WELL I FIGURED I WOULD BUMP MY THREAD CAUSE I'M HOPING  TO HAVE SOME PROGRESS PICS LATER. BUT I DIDN'T WANT TO JUST BUMP IT  :0  SO HERES SOME PROGRESS PICS. THEY ARE OLD PICS AND ITS FURTHER ALONG NOW BUT THEY ARE NEW TO YOU GUYS. :biggrin:
> ...


NICE RIG LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 15 2010, 01:13 PM~16618969
> *THANKS GUYS!!
> 
> AND J, I THOUGHT LONG AND HARD ABOUT IT. I HAVE EVERYTHING TO DO IT BUT I STILL NEED TO GET ME A GOOD CONTROLLER. PLUS I'M NOT AS SKILLED AS YOU.  :biggrin:
> *


Shit bro, you got so much space to hide all the components. Check that hobbyking 2.4ghz. 6 channel remote and receiver the price is a ridiculous $32,95 plus shipping. I ordered one a while ago but still sitting at the customs office...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

BADASS :thumbsup: i cant wait to see some paint on this baby


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 15 2010, 03:56 PM~16619225
> *Shit bro, you got so much space to hide all the components. Check that hobbyking 2.4ghz. 6 channel remote and receiver the price is a ridiculous $32,95 plus shipping. I ordered one a while ago but still sitting at the  customs office...
> *




YEAH I KNOW, I WAS THINKING ABOUT DOING SOME LIGHTS TOO BUT I WANTED TO KEEP THIS ONE SIMPLE AND ITS ALREADY BECOME MORE CUSTOM THAN I PLANNED. I'M GONNA HAVE TO GET THAT REMOTE AND RECIEVER THOUGH. :biggrin: WHY DID'NT YOU TELL ME SOONER? :uh: :biggrin: 

IF YOU WANT I CAN JUST SEND IT TO YOU. :biggrin: :biggrin:  

THANKS TO ALL OF YOU GUYS FOR YOUR COMPLIMENTS, AND STILLDOWNIVLIFE THE PAINT ON THIS ONE WONT BE AS CRAZY AS MY LAST FEW BUILDS. I CANT WAIT EITHER THOUGH. :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THAT TRUCK IS SICK BRO.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 15 2010, 03:19 PM~16618567
> *oh DAMN! :wow:
> *




X2 My thoughts exactly Jeffe :wow:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HERES A 96 TOWNCAR I'M DOING FOR ORLANDO I. ITS A REPLICA OF HIS 1:1. ITS A LITTLE OFF SCALE, AND I WAS GONNA MAKE SOME SMALLER SPOKES FOR IT BUT HE SAID TO USE THESE SO I DID. NEEDLESS TO SAY IT WAS A DIE-CAST LIMO, AND IT WAS NO WHERE NEAR AS EASY AS THE 03 LIMO'S. 


THIS WAS MY FIRST ONE AN I CUT IT WRONG SO I HAD TO ADD SOME TO THE BOTTOM SO EVERYTHING WOULD LINE UP RIGHT.









I ALSO HAD TO GLUE THE BACK DOOR ON IN THE RIGHT SPOT AND FILL IN ALMOST 1/4 SO IT WOULD LOOK RIGHT.


























































































ALMOST READY TO CLEAR IT I'M GONNA FIX A COUPLE SPOTS THEN FINISH IT UP.




















:biggrin: I'M GETTING A LITTLE BIT DONE ON THE RIG TOO BUT NOT READY FOR PICS YET.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 21 2010, 02:11 PM~16676627
> *HERES A 96 TOWNCAR I'M DOING FOR ORLANDO I. ITS A REPLICA OF HIS 1:1. ITS A LITTLE OFF SCALE, AND I WAS GONNA MAKE SOME SMALLER SPOKES FOR IT BUT HE SAID TO USE THESE SO I DID. NEEDLESS TO SAY IT WAS A DIE-CAST LIMO, AND IT WAS NO WHERE NEAR AS EASY AS THE 03 LIMO'S.
> THIS WAS MY FIRST ONE AN I CUT IT WRONG SO I HAD TO ADD SOME TO THE BOTTOM SO EVERYTHING WOULD LINE UP RIGHT.
> 
> ...



nice bro


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 21 2010, 08:11 AM~16676627
> *HERES A 96 TOWNCAR I'M DOING FOR ORLANDO I. ITS A REPLICA OF HIS 1:1. ITS A LITTLE OFF SCALE, AND I WAS GONNA MAKE SOME SMALLER SPOKES FOR IT BUT HE SAID TO USE THESE SO I DID. NEEDLESS TO SAY IT WAS A DIE-CAST LIMO, AND IT WAS NO WHERE NEAR AS EASY AS THE 03 LIMO'S.
> THIS WAS MY FIRST ONE AN I CUT IT WRONG SO I HAD TO ADD SOME TO THE BOTTOM SO EVERYTHING WOULD LINE UP RIGHT.
> 
> ...


fuckin nice


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 15 2010, 11:55 AM~16618313
> *THANKS BRO!
> 
> WELL I FIGURED I WOULD BUMP MY THREAD CAUSE I'M HOPING  TO HAVE SOME PROGRESS PICS LATER. BUT I DIDN'T WANT TO JUST BUMP IT  :0  SO HERES SOME PROGRESS PICS. THEY ARE OLD PICS AND ITS FURTHER ALONG NOW BUT THEY ARE NEW TO YOU GUYS. :biggrin:
> ...


Truck looks good Darren. Been wanting to do one myself.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS ERIC! I'VE GOT MORE DONE TO IT AND HOPE TO BE TAKING PICS TONIGHT, BUT WE CELEBRATING BABY DARRENS 1ST BIRTHDAY TODAY SO IT MIGHT BE TOMARROW. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 21 2010, 07:51 AM~16677120
> *THANKS ERIC! I'VE GOT MORE DONE TO IT AND HOPE TO BE TAKING PICS TONIGHT, BUT WE CELEBRATING BABY DARRENS 1ST BIRTHDAY TODAY SO IT MIGHT BE TOMARROW. :biggrin:
> *



HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO LITTLE MAN!!! :biggrin: Just checkin' in on ya'. Shit looks good like always D! Have fun with little Darren! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

TRUCK LOOKIN' GREAT DARREN. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:wave: looking good bro :thumbsup: Happy Birthday to Darren JR!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS! HIS BDAY WAS ON VALENTINES DAY, BUT WE WAITED TO CELEBRATE IT WHEN THE WHOLE FAMILY WAS AROUND. :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 15 2010, 10:55 AM~16618313
> *THANKS BRO!
> 
> WELL I FIGURED I WOULD BUMP MY THREAD CAUSE I'M HOPING  TO HAVE SOME PROGRESS PICS LATER. BUT I DIDN'T WANT TO JUST BUMP IT  :0  SO HERES SOME PROGRESS PICS. THEY ARE OLD PICS AND ITS FURTHER ALONG NOW BUT THEY ARE NEW TO YOU GUYS. :biggrin:
> ...


This is jus insane bro :wow:, really nice work


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya sick ass work bro.... :cheesy:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 23 2010, 01:32 AM~16697281
> *hellz ya sick ass work bro.... :cheesy:
> *


X10


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> doin good, just like pops i see
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the help D


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS! AND NO PROBLEM JEFF. :biggrin: 


OK I'VE BEEN SAYING I WAS GONNA POST UP SOME PICS OF THE RIG BUT I WAS SICK THE PAST COUPLE DAYS SO I HAVENT GOT MUCH OF ANYTHING DONE. NOW ITS TO A POINT I CAN STOP AND GET SOME OTHER STUFF DONE REAL QUICK, SO I WONT BE WORKING ON IT AGAIN FOR A COUPLE WEEKS (PROBABLY :cheesy: :biggrin: ) BUT HERES WHERE ITS AT RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thats sexy! i got one i havnt started...i may steal some ideas buddy! 

That is a great lookin truck i like the rear fenders alot.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

looks sik bro, whered u get them front and rear fenders from, or r they completely scratch built??? Il b keeping an eye on this one


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 25 2010, 11:42 AM~16720969
> *THANKS GUYS! AND NO PROBLEM JEFF. :biggrin:
> OK I'VE BEEN SAYING I WAS GONNA POST UP SOME PICS OF THE RIG BUT I WAS SICK THE PAST COUPLE DAYS SO I HAVENT GOT MUCH OF ANYTHING DONE. NOW ITS TO A POINT I CAN STOP AND GET SOME OTHER STUFF DONE REAL QUICK, SO I WONT BE WORKING ON IT AGAIN FOR A COUPLE WEEKS (PROBABLY :cheesy:  :biggrin: )  BUT HERES WHERE ITS AT RIGHT NOW.
> 
> ...





this thing looks killer without paint lol


real sick work all around on this so far D


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*DAMN YOU FUCKIN CRAZY BASTURD ! *


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

man thats dope :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

im sorry i had to come back for a 2nd look bro!

them running boards are fuckin sick on this!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

DAAAAAAAAAMN D that truck is fawkin sick! :worship:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 25 2010, 08:42 AM~16720969
> *THANKS GUYS! AND NO PROBLEM JEFF. :biggrin:
> OK I'VE BEEN SAYING I WAS GONNA POST UP SOME PICS OF THE RIG BUT I WAS SICK THE PAST COUPLE DAYS SO I HAVENT GOT MUCH OF ANYTHING DONE. NOW ITS TO A POINT I CAN STOP AND GET SOME OTHER STUFF DONE REAL QUICK, SO I WONT BE WORKING ON IT AGAIN FOR A COUPLE WEEKS (PROBABLY :cheesy:  :biggrin: )  BUT HERES WHERE ITS AT RIGHT NOW.
> 
> ...


Gaadaaaaammmm :0 :wow: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 25 2010, 11:42 AM~16720969
> *THANKS GUYS! AND NO PROBLEM JEFF. :biggrin:
> OK I'VE BEEN SAYING I WAS GONNA POST UP SOME PICS OF THE RIG BUT I WAS SICK THE PAST COUPLE DAYS SO I HAVENT GOT MUCH OF ANYTHING DONE. NOW ITS TO A POINT I CAN STOP AND GET SOME OTHER STUFF DONE REAL QUICK, SO I WONT BE WORKING ON IT AGAIN FOR A COUPLE WEEKS (PROBABLY :cheesy:  :biggrin: )  BUT HERES WHERE ITS AT RIGHT NOW.
> 
> ...



:wow: This is sick as FAAAAAAWWWWWWWWK Darren!!!!! 

Damn bro, Im glad you're my friend. Just wish you lived right down the road from me so you could teach me!!

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Holy shit. That rig is badass. :wow: :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Your fukin everyone up with this one dawg! :wow:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!!! 

JR, IT WOULD BE COOL IF WE LIVED CLOSER TOGETHER, BUT I DONT DO ANYTHING YOU CANT DO. YOU JUST NEED SOME EXTRA TIME AND JUMP RIGHT ON IN. :biggrin: 

MINI, I HEAR THAT ALOT! THANKS I GUESS. :biggrin: JUST TRYING TO MAKE SURE MY RIG IS A LITTLE DIFFERENT CAUSE ONE YOU AND BIGG C BUST OUT WITH YOURS MINES GONNA NEED ALL THE HELP IT CAN GET.

THE RUNNING BOARDS AND FENDERS ARE ALL SCRATCH BUILT.  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 25 2010, 05:30 PM~16727335
> *Your fukin everyone up with this one dawg! :wow:
> *


x-54321843474


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: That's fuckin' BADD-ASS D! :wow: :wow:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: THANKS GUYS!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Rig is fuckin off the hook!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 26 2010, 01:22 AM~16729176
> *That Rig is fuckin off the hook!!
> *


 :0 X2 LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 25 2010, 08:42 AM~16720969
> *THANKS GUYS! AND NO PROBLEM JEFF. :biggrin:
> OK I'VE BEEN SAYING I WAS GONNA POST UP SOME PICS OF THE RIG BUT I WAS SICK THE PAST COUPLE DAYS SO I HAVENT GOT MUCH OF ANYTHING DONE. NOW ITS TO A POINT I CAN STOP AND GET SOME OTHER STUFF DONE REAL QUICK, SO I WONT BE WORKING ON IT AGAIN FOR A COUPLE WEEKS (PROBABLY :cheesy:  :biggrin: )  BUT HERES WHERE ITS AT RIGHT NOW.
> 
> ...


Lookn' good Darren.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS AGAIN GUYS!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2010, 03:20 PM~16724313
> *im sorry i had to come back for a 2nd look bro!
> 
> them running boards are fuckin sick on this!
> *


X2!! It's like a sidewalk, insane creation, really impressive Darren!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 25 2010, 11:05 PM~16727869
> *THANKS GUYS!!!
> 
> JR, IT WOULD BE COOL IF WE LIVED CLOSER TOGETHER, BUT I DONT DO ANYTHING YOU CANT DO. YOU JUST NEED SOME EXTRA TIME AND JUMP RIGHT ON IN.  :biggrin:
> ...



Shit Brother you got mine and Big C's beat to shit already ! I want to do this to my other rig now ! The way you molded in the steps and shit is all top notch ! I member you posted up in the rough stage and i wasn't feeling the look at all but man once you finished it all off in put it in primer i'm floored ! I LOVE THIS BITCH DARREN !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2010, 08:14 AM~16731617
> *Shit  Brother  you  got  mine  and  Big C's  beat  to  shit  already !  I  want to do    this  to  my  other  rig  now  !  The  way  you  molded  in the  steps  and  shit    is  all  top  notch  ! I  member    you  posted  up  in the  rough  stage  and  i  wasn't  feeling the  look  at  all  but  man  once  you  finished  it  all  off in  put  it  in  primer  i'm  floored !    I  LOVE  THIS  BITCH    DARREN  !
> *




THANKS BRO. BUT WHEN I SHOWED IT IN ITS RUFF STAGE YOU SAID YOU LIKED IT?  :dunno: :tears: :biggrin: I HAVE TO ADMIT HAVING YOU, BIGGC, AND MODELSBYRONI BUILDING RIGS TOO, HAS PUSHED THIS ONE TO THIS STAGE SO THANKS FOR THAT TOO. SHIT I COULDNT HAVE EVEN DONE THIS MUCH WITHOUT ALL OF YOU GUYS'S HELP. ROLLIN HELPED ME FIND THE WHEELS. I GOT THE SEMI AND TRAILER FROM MARKY MARK. TANKS AND SLEEPER FROM MODELSBYRONI. SO I JUST FIGURE I SHOULD AT LEAST TRY THE BEST I CAN AND DONT HOLD BACK. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 26 2010, 08:39 AM~16731712
> *THANKS BRO. BUT WHEN I SHOWED IT IN ITS RUFF STAGE YOU SAID YOU LIKED IT?   :dunno:  :tears:  :biggrin: I HAVE TO ADMIT HAVING YOU, BIGGC,  AND MODELSBYRONI BUILDING RIGS TOO, HAS PUSHED THIS ONE TO THIS STAGE SO THANKS FOR THAT TOO. SHIT I COULDNT HAVE EVEN DONE THIS MUCH WITHOUT ALL OF YOU GUYS'S HELP. ROLLIN HELPED ME FIND THE WHEELS. I GOT THE SEMI AND TRAILER FROM MARKY MARK. TANKS AND SLEEPER FROM MODELSBYRONI. SO I JUST FIGURE I SHOULD AT LEAST TRY THE BEST I CAN AND DONT HOLD BACK. :biggrin:
> *



Well you diffently didn't hold back ! You are on your way to having the sickest rig i have seen in any scale !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS ALOT BRO!! I AINT DONE YET. hno: :x: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 26 2010, 10:06 AM~16731793
> *THANKS ALOT BRO!! I AINT DONE YET. hno:  :x:  :biggrin:
> *





:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks real good so far DLO.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 25 2010, 09:42 AM~16720969
> *THANKS GUYS! AND NO PROBLEM JEFF. :biggrin:
> OK I'VE BEEN SAYING I WAS GONNA POST UP SOME PICS OF THE RIG BUT I WAS SICK THE PAST COUPLE DAYS SO I HAVENT GOT MUCH OF ANYTHING DONE. NOW ITS TO A POINT I CAN STOP AND GET SOME OTHER STUFF DONE REAL QUICK, SO I WONT BE WORKING ON IT AGAIN FOR A COUPLE WEEKS (PROBABLY :cheesy:  :biggrin: )  BUT HERES WHERE ITS AT RIGHT NOW.
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2010, 08:58 AM~16731761
> *Well you  diffently  didn't  hold  back !  You  are  on  your  way  to  having the  sickest  rig  i  have  seen  in  any scale  !
> *



X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 26 2010, 08:39 AM~16731712
> *THANKS BRO. BUT WHEN I SHOWED IT IN ITS RUFF STAGE YOU SAID YOU LIKED IT?   :dunno:  :tears:  :biggrin: I HAVE TO ADMIT HAVING YOU, BIGGC,  AND MODELSBYRONI BUILDING RIGS TOO, HAS PUSHED THIS ONE TO THIS STAGE SO THANKS FOR THAT TOO. SHIT I COULDNT HAVE EVEN DONE THIS MUCH WITHOUT ALL OF YOU GUYS'S HELP. ROLLIN HELPED ME FIND THE WHEELS. I GOT THE SEMI AND TRAILER FROM MARKY MARK. TANKS AND SLEEPER FROM MODELSBYRONI. SO I JUST FIGURE I SHOULD AT LEAST TRY THE BEST I CAN AND DONT HOLD BACK. :biggrin:
> *


HEY DARREN, YOU KNOCKED THIS ONE OUT THE PARK. ITS A SHOWSTOPPER IN PRIMER, CAN'T WAIT TO C IT IN PAINT. I LOVE SEEING U, MINI AND CHRIS' BUILDS, ALL THE IDEAS YOU GUYS HAVE. IDEAS THAT I HAD BUT COULDN'T DO, MY FAB SKILLS SUCK. BEEN WANTING TO DO RUNNIN BOARDS FOR YEARS NOW. GREAT WORK.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!! I DIDNT JUST COME UP WITH THESE IDEAS FOR IT. I JUST LOOKED AROUND TILL I FOUND A DIRECTION TO RUN WITH. THESE ARE THE RIGS THAT INFLUENCED MINE.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

those are some sick trucks... :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 25 2010, 05:42 PM~16720969
> *THANKS GUYS! AND NO PROBLEM JEFF. :biggrin:
> OK I'VE BEEN SAYING I WAS GONNA POST UP SOME PICS OF THE RIG BUT I WAS SICK THE PAST COUPLE DAYS SO I HAVENT GOT MUCH OF ANYTHING DONE. NOW ITS TO A POINT I CAN STOP AND GET SOME OTHER STUFF DONE REAL QUICK, SO I WONT BE WORKING ON IT AGAIN FOR A COUPLE WEEKS (PROBABLY :cheesy:  :biggrin: )  BUT HERES WHERE ITS AT RIGHT NOW.
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 28 2010, 07:56 PM~16754575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

MAN!!! someone's been staying busy Good JOB D.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 28 2010, 10:56 PM~16754575
> *
> 
> 
> ...






MAN THOSE ARE SO SICK!!! I LOVE THEM ERIC! THANK YOU AND I CANT WAIT!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  



AND THANK SOLO1, YEA I GOTTA STAY BUSY SO I DONT GO INSANE! :loco: :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:angry: I WAS ALMOST DONE WITH THIS TC, BUT AS I STARTED PUTTING IT TOGETHER IT WAS A LITTLE TIGHT. WELL A LITTLE TIGHTER THAN I THOUGHT CAUSE IT CRACKED. SO I FIXED IT AND SPRAYED IT AGAIN BUT THE PAINTS TOO THICK AND I DIDNT LIKE IT SO ITSBEING FIXED FOR THE 3RD TIME. :uh: 





























BY THE WAY THIS IS WHAT IT STARTED AS, AND ITS NO WHERE NEAR AS EASY TO DO AS THE 03 TOWNCAR LIMO.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

did you weld it or braze? or is that just glue?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 1 2010, 05:56 AM~16754575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I GOT MY SUPREMES YESTERDAY FROM ERIC!! :biggrin: THEY ARE SO CLEAN!! I BOUGHT A SET OF THE NEWER RIMS HE'S MAKING AND I HAD TO POLISH THEM CAUSE HE DOESNT POLISH THEM. WELL ONCE I GOT THESE SUPREMES, HE HAD POLISHED THEM FOR ME SO I COULD SEE THE SHINE DIFFERENCE. I HAD TO TAKE MY D'S BACK APART AND FOLLOW HIS POINTERS. TRUST ME ITS WELL WORTH TAKING THE TIME TO POLISH HIS RIMS. I LOVE THEM!



















THE ONE CLOSEST TO YOU WAS POLISHED BUT THE ONE FURTHEST AWAY IS REPOLISHED THE TRUSCALE WAY. JUST MOTHERS MAG POLISH A DREMEL AND SOME GOOD PRESSURE. ( OH AND ALOT OF CARE!!!)










I ALSO STARTED TO PLAY WITH SOME CHAIN ITS NOT DONE YET BUT IT WILL BE. :biggrin: 


















AND I MADE ME SOME WIDE WHITE 5.20'S











THIS AINT NO MODEL BUT ITS THE 1:1 OF THE TC I'M BUILDING. IT MY BOY ORLANDO I'S TOWN CAR FROM INDIVIDUALS. I JUST FIGURED YOU GUYS MIGHT LIKE TO SEE IT. TODAY WAS MY FIRST TIME SEEING IT, SO IT WAS NICE TO FINALLY KNOW WHAT I'M SUPPOSED TO BE DOING. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

those supremes look sick and the TC is really clean. Your homeboy has a nice lookin ride. 
How's the Rig comin along??


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn brotha :0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HERE'S THE STORY WITH THE TC!


IT WAS ALMOST DONE.











THEN WHEN I WAS TEST FITTING IT, IT CRACKED.

















THEN AFTER I FIXED AGAIN I SANDED IT, SPRAYED IT WITH A THIN COAT, AND THE PAINT WAS STILL TO THICK. THE MOLDINGS WOULDNT FIT. SO I SCRAPED IT ALL THE WAY DOWN.










THEN PRIMED IT, FIXED A COUPLE SPOTS. PRIMED IT ONE MORE TIME AND DROPPED IT. :uh: 



















THE GOOD THING WAS IT WAS ALL LINED UP STILL SO I DONT NEED TO GLUE THE BACK DOORS SHUT NOW. SO I GOTTA HINGE THEM BUT EVERYTHING HAPPENS FOR A REASON.  










HERE'S WHERE ITS AT NOW. I'M GONNA CUT THE BACK WINDOW TO THE RIGHT SIZE THEN MAYBE I'LL DO A SUNROOF.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 7 2010, 08:40 PM~16822416
> *those supremes look sick and the TC is really clean. Your homeboy has a nice lookin ride.
> How's the Rig comin along??
> *



THANKS BRO. AND THANKS TRAVIS. THE RIG IS GONNA SIT FOR A WHILE, BUT ITS IN A FEW PICS FOR YA. I GOTTA DO A FEW OTHER THINGS AND I'M WAITING FOR A FEW THINGS FOR IT. :biggrin: IT WONT BE LONG THOUGH. 




OOOO AND THANKS AGAIN ERIC!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 7 2010, 07:50 PM~16822497
> *HERE'S THE STORY WITH THE TC!
> IT WAS ALMOST DONE.
> 
> ...



3rd times a charm homie this incarnation looks really good as the 1:1 does


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

YEA I GUESS SO BUT LETS NOT JYNX IT, I'VE HAD ENOUGH PROBLEMS WITH THIS THING. AND THANKS, I'M SURE JOSH WOULD APPRECIATE IT TOO! :biggrin: I REALLY ENJOYED HAVING HIM BRING IT BY TODAY. I HAVENT SEEN A REAL LOWRIDER SINCE 2000.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 7 2010, 06:53 PM~16822517
> *THANKS BRO. AND THANKS TRAVIS. THE RIG IS GONNA SIT FOR A WHILE, BUT ITS IN A FEW PICS FOR YA. I GOTTA DO A FEW OTHER THINGS AND I'M WAITING FOR A FEW THINGS FOR IT. :biggrin: IT WONT BE LONG THOUGH.
> OOOO AND THANKS AGAIN ERIC!!!!
> *


Any time Darren. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 7 2010, 08:26 PM~16822786
> *YEA I GUESS SO BUT LETS NOT JYNX IT, I'VE HAD ENOUGH PROBLEMS WITH THIS THING. AND THANKS, I'M SURE JOSH WOULD APPRECIATE IT TOO! :biggrin:  I REALLY ENJOYED HAVING HIM BRING IT BY TODAY. I HAVENT SEEN A REAL LOWRIDER SINCE 2000.*



:wow: i thought you were building a 63


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:biggrin: 

I AM BUT IT DONT HAVE NO JUICE, AND I STILL HAVENT COME ACROSS SOME NICE 13 INCH D'S YET... SO I HAVE TO SETTLE FOR THE 20INCH D'S TILL ITS DONE OR I COME ACROSS A SET. NOT MUCH OF A LOWRIDER RIGHT NOW.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Mar 1 2010, 07:37 AM~16760087
> *did you weld it or braze? or is that just glue?
> *


the front half of the roof is metal and the back half is plastic homie


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 8 2010, 04:00 AM~16825640
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I AM BUT IT DONT HAVE NO JUICE, AND I STILL HAVENT COME ACROSS SOME NICE 13 INCH D'S YET... SO I HAVE TO SETTLE FOR THE 20INCH D'S TILL ITS DONE OR I COME ACROSS A SET.  NOT MUCH OF A LOWRIDER RIGHT NOW.
> ...



Loving the look of it either way D....


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 8 2010, 10:00 AM~16825640
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I AM BUT IT DONT HAVE NO JUICE, AND I STILL HAVENT COME ACROSS SOME NICE 13 INCH D'S YET... SO I HAVE TO SETTLE FOR THE 20INCH D'S TILL ITS DONE OR I COME ACROSS A SET.  NOT MUCH OF A LOWRIDER RIGHT NOW.
> ...



Bro that will become a nice ride  

Is it difficult to find D,s ? because i need a set too.......


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 8 2010, 06:58 AM~16826059
> *Bro that will become a nice ride
> 
> Is it difficult to find D,s ? because i need a set too.......
> *



THANKS BRO.


IF I GO DOWN SOUTH I CAN GET SOME ALL DAY, BUT I DONT HAVE THE EXTRA CASH FLOW TO SCOOP UP SOME NEW ONES YET. THE ONLY REASON I HAVE THE 20'S IS CAUSE I TATTOOED A FRIEND FOR THEM AND THEY ARE STAMPED DAYTONS. :biggrin: I HAD TO DO IT! A SET OF 20 INCH D'S FOR RODRIGUEZ ACROSS MY FRIENDS BACK. HE LOVED IT AND I GOT RIMS FOR THE 63.  

BUT DONKS ARE THE BIG THING HERE. SO ITS EASIER TO FIND 20'S AND UP. :uh:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

WELL I GOT A LITTLE TIME IN ON THE TC. I GOT THE BACK WINDOWS CUT OUT AND SUNROOF. :wow: :biggrin: 












HERES THAT CHAIN STEERING WHEEL PUT TOGETHER. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

HERES THAT CHAIN STEERING WHEEL PUT TOGETHER. :biggrin: 








wow that looks great !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GARY!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 8 2010, 02:00 AM~16825640
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I AM BUT IT DONT HAVE NO JUICE, AND I STILL HAVENT COME ACROSS SOME NICE 13 INCH D'S YET... SO I HAVE TO SETTLE FOR THE 20INCH D'S TILL ITS DONE OR I COME ACROSS A SET.  NOT MUCH OF A LOWRIDER RIGHT NOW.
> ...



well d its a nice start and you gota start somewhere at least its not a four door and it is lookin clean so far


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 8 2010, 04:00 AM~16825640
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I AM BUT IT DONT HAVE NO JUICE, AND I STILL HAVENT COME ACROSS SOME NICE 13 INCH D'S YET... SO I HAVE TO SETTLE FOR THE 20INCH D'S TILL ITS DONE OR I COME ACROSS A SET.  NOT MUCH OF A LOWRIDER RIGHT NOW.
> ...


damn bro, i wish i knew you needed a set of 13 inch D's, before i split from SC, i give a set with tires away!! :uh: they came off my kids '87 regal.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

everything lookin good bro and that chain steering wheel is sick as hell.. :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 10 2010, 12:23 AM~16847097
> *HERES THAT CHAIN STEERING WHEEL PUT TOGETHER. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yours looks a lot cleaner than the one I did back in the days...




















I used a pencil and put the chains on and then used superglue.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 10 2010, 02:37 AM~16847159
> *damn bro, i wish i knew you needed a set of 13 inch D's, before i split from SC, i give a set with tires away!! :uh: they came off my kids '87 regal.
> *




:tears: :banghead: MAN I WOULD HAVE DROVE UP THERE TOO. SHIT TO BE GETTING 13'S AND MEET YOU IN PERSON IT WOULD HAVE BEEN WELL WORTH IT.






OOOOH WELL THOUGH, TOO LATE NOW.  THANKS ANYWAYS GARYS, JUST KNOWING YOU WOULDA HOOKED ME UP LIKE THAT IS COOL AS HELL BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS J AND CRUIZIN! 

J I THINK YOURS IS CLEANER.  I PUT THE CHAIN TOGETHER WITH THE AMOUNT OF LINKS I THOUGHT LOOKED BEST. THEN CLEANED IT UP AND FOUND SOMETHING FOR IT TO FIT AROUND. :uh: :biggrin: (THE BATTERY) THEN JUST USED A SMALL AMOUNT OF CLEAR AND USING A TINY BRUSH APPLIED CLEAR TO ALL THE SPOTS THEY WOULD WELD. IT KEPT IT STIFF ENOUGH TO GLUE IT WITH SOME 5 MIN EPOXY AND A NEEDLE. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

THE FIRST 2 PICS I POSTED IT WAS JUST CLEARED. THE NEW PIC ITS GLUED.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 8 2010, 02:54 PM~16826176
> *THANKS BRO.
> IF I GO DOWN SOUTH I CAN GET SOME ALL DAY, BUT I DONT HAVE THE EXTRA CASH FLOW TO SCOOP UP SOME NEW ONES YET. THE ONLY REASON I HAVE THE 20'S IS CAUSE I TATTOOED A FRIEND FOR THEM AND THEY ARE STAMPED DAYTONS. :biggrin:  I HAD TO DO IT! A SET OF 20 INCH D'S FOR RODRIGUEZ ACROSS MY FRIENDS BACK. HE LOVED IT AND I GOT RIMS FOR THE 63.
> 
> ...



 

I wish there where shops here for D,s in Amsterdam

I,m really in need of a set.....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

YEAH THATS GOTTA SUCK. I CAN GET THEM BUT THEY ARE AN ARM AND A LEG HERE. I ALSO CAN GET ALOT OF OTHER 13 INCH KNOCK OFFS, BUT GOTTA BE D'S FOR ME. :biggrin: 

MY 63 WILL BE FINE WITH THE 20'S FOR A LITTLE WHILE. ALL I GOT LEFT IS PAINT AND BODY, INTERIOR, AND BOLTING ALL THE BUMPERS AND CHROME BACK ON. I HAVE EVERYTHING BUT CARPET, HEADLINER, AND WEATHER STRIPPING. I'M TATTOOING THE INTERIOR GUY TOO. SHIT I TATTOOED FOR 80% OF THE CHROME ON THE MOTOR AND THE OPTIMA.:biggrin: uffin: 






















SHE RUNS GREAT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

Motor looks real good.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

X2 keep up the good work..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 10 2010, 10:56 AM~16848348
> *YEAH THATS GOTTA SUCK. I CAN GET THEM BUT THEY ARE AN ARM AND A LEG HERE. I ALSO CAN GET ALOT OF OTHER 13 INCH KNOCK OFFS, BUT GOTTA BE D'S FOR ME. :biggrin:
> 
> MY 63 WILL BE FINE WITH THE 20'S FOR A LITTLE WHILE. ALL I GOT LEFT IS PAINT AND BODY, INTERIOR, AND BOLTING ALL THE BUMPERS AND CHROME BACK ON. I HAVE EVERYTHING BUT CARPET, HEADLINER, AND WEATHER STRIPPING. I'M TATTOOING THE INTERIOR GUY TOO. SHIT I TATTOOED FOR 80% OF THE CHROME ON THE MOTOR AND THE OPTIMA.:biggrin:  uffin:
> ...






:0 looks real good D


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS BRO! SLOWLY BUT SURELY.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 10 2010, 09:56 AM~16848348
> *YEAH THATS GOTTA SUCK. I CAN GET THEM BUT THEY ARE AN ARM AND A LEG HERE. I ALSO CAN GET ALOT OF OTHER 13 INCH KNOCK OFFS, BUT GOTTA BE D'S FOR ME. :biggrin:
> 
> MY 63 WILL BE FINE WITH THE 20'S FOR A LITTLE WHILE. ALL I GOT LEFT IS PAINT AND BODY, INTERIOR, AND BOLTING ALL THE BUMPERS AND CHROME BACK ON. I HAVE EVERYTHING BUT CARPET, HEADLINER, AND WEATHER STRIPPING. I'M TATTOOING THE INTERIOR GUY TOO. SHIT I TATTOOED FOR 80% OF THE CHROME ON THE MOTOR AND THE OPTIMA.:biggrin:  uffin:
> ...



DAMN........BLING,BLING :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 05:35 AM~16847845
> *
> 
> I wish there where shops here for D,s in Amsterdam
> ...


What Roy is saying is that he's looking for someone thrust worthy enough to help him out with a set of Dayton's. :biggrin: Anyone?


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

What is this for a Lincoln that you build ?

Is that 1:24 ???


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 10 2010, 02:13 AM~16847032
> *
> HERES THAT CHAIN STEERING WHEEL PUT TOGETHER. :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:wow: OMG !!! :wow:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 11 2010, 06:08 AM~16858132
> *What Roy is saying is that he's looking for someone thrust worthy enough to help him out with a set of Dayton's.  :biggrin:  Anyone?
> *




WELL, I THINK I'M PRETTY TRUSTWORTHY, BUT WITH THE COST OF THEM HERE AND THE SHIPPING, I MIGHT NOT BE THE RIGHT GUY TO HELP WITH THAT. BUT I CAN LOOK INTO IT. 

ROY JUST PM ME WITH THE INFO ON EXACTLY WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR.  



SIDE TO SIDE, WHAT DO YOU MEAN? THE DIE CAST LINCOLN IS MORE LIKE 1/26TH OR 1/27TH SCALE. ITS SMALLER THAN 1/25. AND ITS FOR MY BOY ORLANDO I, TO PUT ON DISPLAY WITH HIS 1:1 LINCOLN TC.



AND THANKS TRENDSETTA.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 11 2010, 01:08 PM~16858132
> *What Roy is saying is that he's looking for someone thrust worthy enough to help him out with a set of Dayton's.  :biggrin:  Anyone?
> *



:0 :cheesy:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I GOT THE TC CLEARED AND FIXED. I JUST NEED TO PUT IT ALL TOGETHER AND THROW IN A FEW DETAILS NOW.


I LOVE THIS PIC.












SORRY THESE PICS SUCK BUT HERE IT IS.































































:biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

FINALLY!!!!


ITS DONE! 

PICS SUCK, BUT IT TURNED OUT PRETTY NICE IMO.






































I COULDNT GET MY HANDS ON ONE OF THE PHOTO ETCHED INDIVIDUALS PLAQUES SO I HAD TO MAKE ONE OUT OF STYRENE.







































































































































:biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HERES THE RIMS GARY. I MADE THE CENTERS BUT THE RIM IS ERICS (TRUSCALES) RIMS.











































































I SOLD THIS TRUCK YESTERDAY TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 19 2010, 11:25 PM~16943247
> *HERES THE RIMS GARY. I MADE THE CENTERS BUT THE RIM IS ERICS (TRUSCALES) RIMS.
> 
> 
> ...


what these going on

Nice work on the TC


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS, AND I'M ONLY GONNA MAKE ONE OR TWO SETS. ONE FOR GARY AND ONES FOR ME. :dunno: I'M NOT SURE WHAT HE IS GONNA USE THEM ON, AND I HAVENT THOUGHT ABOUT IT YET. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice work on the TC D..... Im sure the big homie will be proud of it....


----------



## ORLANDO I (Oct 5, 2008)

GREAT job on the lowncar bro :h5: :biggrin: :h5: .........its bad ass,,,and thanks alot


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That Lincoln is sweet bro !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

That TC looks bad ass DLO!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like the lincoln...is it diecast? theres wheels like the ones u made that came in the datsun 510 kit...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice work D! Rims look sweet! :cheesy:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> HERES THE RIMS GARY. I MADE THE CENTERS BUT THE RIM IS ERICS (TRUSCALES) RIMS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 20 2010, 08:19 AM~16943199
> *<span style='color:green'>GOOD WORK BRO......*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

real nice work on that TC bro


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> i like the lincoln...is it diecast? theres wheels like the ones u made that came in the datsun 510 kit...





THANKS GUYS!!! 

KYKUSTOMS, THE ONES THAT COME WITH THE DATSUN ARE A LITTLE DIFFERENT THAN WHAT I WAS WANTING TO ACCOMPLISH. MINE ARE STILL RUFF BUT WITH A LITTLE CLEAN UP THEY SHOULD COME OUT NICE. AND AS FOR THE TC, YES ITS A DIECAST. IT WAS A LIMO AND I CUT IT DOWN. I HAD TO EXTEND THE BACK DOORS, MAKE ALL THE WINDOWS RIGHT AND CUT THE GLASS FOR ALL THE WINDOWS, AND A TON OF OTHER SHIT. :uh: HERE'S WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE BEFORE I STARTED.








[/quote]

I STILL GOT A BLK ONE IF SOMEONE ELSE WANTS TO GIVE IT A TRY. IF NOT ITS GONNA GO ON EBAY CAUSE I'M NOT GONNA DO ANOTHER ONE. :biggrin: 
TRUSCALE YEAH I THINK I'M GONNA DO AT LEAST ONE.  

:biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

WE PULLED THESE OUT TODAY, AND I DECIDED I'M GONNA GET A RESIN 59 T-BIRD TO BUILD AS A LOWRIDER. :biggrin: 

THIS FAIRLANE WAS USE IN (AT LEAST SOME OF) THE MOVIE POSTERS FOR THE MOVIE FORD FAIRLANE.  









































































OH AND I FINALLY STUCCOED THE OUTSIDE OF MY MODEL ROOM. IT MADE IT ALOT QUIETER IN HERE AND ALOT MORE INSULATED TOO.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow :0 

Nice rides bro.....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS BRO. THOSE ARE GRAMPS'S CARS, BUT I DO THE WORK ON THEM. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> THANKS GUYS!!!
> 
> KYKUSTOMS, THE ONES THAT COME WITH THE DATSUN ARE A LITTLE DIFFERENT THAN WHAT I WAS WANTING TO ACCOMPLISH. MINE ARE STILL RUFF BUT WITH A LITTLE CLEAN UP THEY SHOULD COME OUT NICE. AND AS FOR THE TC, YES ITS A DIECAST. IT WAS A LIMO AND I CUT IT DOWN. I HAD TO EXTEND THE BACK DOORS, MAKE ALL THE WINDOWS RIGHT AND CUT THE GLASS FOR ALL THE WINDOWS, AND A TON OF OTHER SHIT. :uh: HERE'S WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE BEFORE I STARTED.


I STILL GOT A BLK ONE IF SOMEONE ELSE WANTS TO GIVE IT A TRY. IF NOT ITS GONNA GO ON EBAY CAUSE I'M NOT GONNA DO ANOTHER ONE. :biggrin: 
TRUSCALE YEAH I THINK I'M GONNA DO AT LEAST ONE.  

:biggrin:
[/quote]
nice work on the tc and the wheels i can c the difference now i look at the wheels i just knew they where similar


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

YEAH THEY ARE PRETTY CLOSE, AND THANKS BRO. I'M JUST GLAD ITS FINALLY DONE.

HERES THE RIM READY FOR CASTIN, BUT I'M NOT GONNA BE SELLING THEM CAUSE ONLY MOLDING THE 1 OF EACH. MAYBE LATER I'LL CAST SETS AND SELL A FEW, BUT I WANT THEM RIGHT FIRST. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 25 2010, 03:07 PM~16998658
> *WE PULLED THESE OUT TODAY, AND I DECIDED I'M GONNA GET A RESIN 59 T-BIRD TO BUILD AS A LOWRIDER. :biggrin:
> 
> THIS FAIRLANE WAS USE IN (AT LEAST SOME OF) THE MOVIE POSTERS FOR THE MOVIE FORD FAIRLANE.
> ...


Man i would love to have that 67 fairlane !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I THOUGHT YOU MIGHT LIKE TO SEE THEM PICS. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Every thing is super clean DL.. I am jealous of the lincoln.. I always wanted to do town
car.. How much would the black one cost? and is it really hard..? I dont solder or weld
very well! And you you know i love farlane.. when i was a kid my brother had a 67
galaxie.. really attraction car... Hydro...........


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 10 2010, 07:56 AM~16848348
> *YEAH THATS GOTTA SUCK. I CAN GET THEM BUT THEY ARE AN ARM AND A LEG HERE. I ALSO CAN GET ALOT OF OTHER 13 INCH KNOCK OFFS, BUT GOTTA BE D'S FOR ME. :biggrin:
> 
> MY 63 WILL BE FINE WITH THE 20'S FOR A LITTLE WHILE. ALL I GOT LEFT IS PAINT AND BODY, INTERIOR, AND BOLTING ALL THE BUMPERS AND CHROME BACK ON. I HAVE EVERYTHING BUT CARPET, HEADLINER, AND WEATHER STRIPPING. I'M TATTOOING THE INTERIOR GUY TOO. SHIT I TATTOOED FOR 80% OF THE CHROME ON THE MOTOR AND THE OPTIMA.:biggrin:  uffin:
> ...


 Bare metal foil on real valve covers! (what will the Style man think of next)?
jus kidding..


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 19 2010, 11:19 PM~16943199
> *FINALLY!!!!
> ITS DONE!
> 
> ...


good work homie, i like the rims


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SUP HYDRO? YEAH THAT TC WAS A BITCH, AND THE BLACK ONE IS SUPPOSED TO BE GOING TO HEARSE IF HE EVER SENDS ME HIS HALF OF THE TRADE. PERSONALLY I WONT DO ONE LIKE THAT EVER AGAIN, BUT THE 03 TC ISNT AS HARD TO CUT DOWN. AS FOR THE FAIRLANE ALOT OF PEOPLE LIKE THAT CAR. I'M NOT MUCH OF A FORD GUY BUT ITS FUN TO DRIVE. I GOT A 65 GALIXEY 500 TOO. 

I DONT GOT ENOUGH MONEY TO BLOW ON BARE-METAL FOIL TO DO THEM VAVLE COVERS. THATS ALLUMINUM FOIL BRO, ITS JUST ALL IN THE ANGLE OF THE PICS. YOU CAN HIDE THE FUCK UP IF YOU JUST TAKE THE PICTURE AT THE RIGHT ANGLE AND NO ONE WILL EVER KNOW. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS SLASH! ITS A REPLICA OF MY BUDDIES 1:1 SO I HAD TO PAINT THE RIMS ON IT BUT I'M NOT A BIG FAN OF THE PAINTED RIMS. A LITTLE BIT IS COOL ON THE SPOKES OR SOMETHING BUT NOT ALL OVER. IMO :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Wheres the progress bro?? I been lost in the RC world...just started working this week too. Get at me when you get on that project i want to see started! Hope all's good, talk to you later bro!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 19 2010, 11:19 PM~16943199
> *FINALLY!!!!
> ITS DONE!
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: man i hope they cast some of these on the reals .......i want another lincoln them fuckers ride smooth


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

HERES THE RIMS GARY. I MADE THE CENTERS 










sweet !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nothin' but tight work like always!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 14 2010, 04:50 PM~17193841
> *Nothin' but tight work like always!
> *


x2. 

Badass work brother.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks guys!!! I just try to have fun with it. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

those wheels came out nice...did u carve the spokes out of styrene?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NA, I JUST CUT UP SOME OLD CRAGERS. AND THANKS BRO.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

WELL I'M ALMOST DONE WITH THE PAINT ON THE 40 FORD BOMB TRUCK I'M DOING, AND I JUST ADD ANOTHER RIDE TO MY 1:1 COLLECTION. NOW I JUST GOTTA FIX IT UP. :biggrin: 












































































I STILL MIGHT JUST TURN AROUND AND SELL BUT WE'LL SEE, AND I TOOK THESE PICS BEFORE I EVEN CLEANED IT UP. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 15 2010, 04:58 PM~17203869
> *WELL I'M ALMOST DONE WITH THE PAINT ON THE 40 FORD BOMB TRUCK I'M DOING, AND I JUST ADD ANOTHER RIDE TO MY 1:1 COLLECTION. NOW I JUST GOTTA FIX IT UP. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :wow: :wow: Sweeeeet Caddy bro !!!!!!!!! keep us posted on how it turns out.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

X2 NICE LAC bro..


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

TC looks baddass D! Nice score on the Lacc!!! :cheesy:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS! AND I SURE WILL TREND. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Mr model of the month man!  congratulations I just saw the wagon and the award..


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 30 2010, 03:46 PM~17352890
> *Mr model of the month man!   congratulations I just saw the wagon and the award..
> *



WHATCHU MEAN ON LOWDOWNCREATIONS.COM? THANKS BRO. ITS TIME FOR A NEW WINNER THOUGH AND MY 64 (THAT IS MY FAVORITE CAR) GOT WOOPED THIS TIME.  BUT IT WAS TO SOME KILLER CARS AND I GOTTA SHARE THE LIMELIGHT A LITTLE. :cheesy: :biggrin: WE ARE DOING ANOTHER BUILD OFF ON THERE NOW. ITS A HOPPER BUILD OFF, BUT JUST FULLY DETAILED POSEABLE HOPPERS NOT A WORKIN HOPPER. :biggrin: 

http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/inde...lay&thread=1051

I JUST GOT THIS TODAY TOO SO NOW I CAN GET CRACKIN ON THE 40 FORD FOR THE BUILD OFF ON HERE WITH SCUR-RAPE-INIT AND THE MONTE FOR THE HOPPER BUILD OFF. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY DARREN NICE SCORE ON THE CADDY BRO  :0 EUROED OUT IN ALL DAMN U CANT FIND THOSE ANYMORE I WOOD KEEP IT HOMIE  OR SEND IT TO ME I'LL ADD IT MY CADDY COLLECTION BUDDY :biggrin: :biggrin:  HAHAHAHA


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Frank. I am gonna keep it. I'm tryin to get me some 13's for it, and my friend ORLANDO I from INDIVIDUALS is helping with the dro's. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Good score bro!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 30 2010, 08:25 PM~17355976
> *Thanks Frank. I am gonna keep it. I'm tryin to get me some 13's for it, and my friend ORLANDO I from INDIVIDUALS is helping with the dro's. :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :wow: :yes: :yessad: :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 30 2010, 07:25 PM~17355976
> *Thanks Frank. I am gonna keep it. I'm tryin to get me some 13's for it, and my friend ORLANDO I from INDIVIDUALS is helping with the dro's. :biggrin:
> *


  i can never get a free caddy hahaha :biggrin: 

thats kool d that caddy is gonna look sweet with them 13s bro. u gonna put a compton style bumper kit too on it


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, yeah i plan on throwin a 5th wheel on it and these are the rims i'm trying to get.











:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 30 2010, 09:06 PM~17356796
> *Thanks guys, yeah i plan on throwin a 5th wheel on it and these are the rims i'm trying to get.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THOSE R GONNA LOOK SWEET ON IT :0 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 30 2010, 02:39 PM~17353268
> *WHATCHU MEAN ON LOWDOWNCREATIONS.COM? THANKS BRO. ITS TIME FOR A NEW WINNER THOUGH AND MY 64 (THAT IS MY FAVORITE CAR) GOT WOOPED THIS TIME.   BUT IT WAS TO SOME KILLER CARS AND I GOTTA SHARE THE LIMELIGHT A LITTLE.  :cheesy: :biggrin: WE ARE DOING ANOTHER BUILD OFF ON THERE NOW. ITS A HOPPER BUILD OFF, BUT JUST FULLY DETAILED POSEABLE HOPPERS NOT A WORKIN HOPPER. :biggrin:
> 
> http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/inde...lay&thread=1051
> ...


That paint is for lexan RC bodies or can you also use it on polystyrene models?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 15 2010, 02:58 PM~17203869
> *WELL I'M ALMOST DONE WITH THE PAINT ON THE 40 FORD BOMB TRUCK I'M DOING, AND I JUST ADD ANOTHER RIDE TO MY 1:1 COLLECTION. NOW I JUST GOTTA FIX IT UP. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT!!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 1 2010, 04:54 AM~17357827
> *That paint is for lexan RC bodies or can you also use it on polystyrene models?
> *


Yes, just the directions for use is different.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 1 2010, 07:06 AM~17356796
> *Thanks guys, yeah i plan on throwin a 5th wheel on it and these are the rims i'm trying to get.
> 
> 
> ...



SICK WHEELS BRO

I REALLY LIKE THOSE KNOCKOFFS


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Thats a clean ass cadillac bro. I say just keep it.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 8 2010, 07:20 PM~17429638
> *Thats a clean ass cadillac bro. I say just keep it.
> *



THANKS BRO, I AM. :biggrin: ALREADY WORKING ON GETTING A NICE SET UP TO JUICE IT AND SOME NICE NEW 13'S. :biggrin: I'M GONNA DRIVE IT FOR A LITTLE BIT WHILE I FIX MY TRUCK. SO I'M GONNA PUT SOME VOGUES ON THE 20 INCH D'S I HAVE ON MY 63, BUT I'M GONNA RIDE THEM ON THE CADDY FOR A COUPLE MONTHS. THEN THEY GO BACK ON THE 63 AND I'LL BE DRIVING THE TRUCK AND THE CADDY IS OFF THE BE JUICED UP. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

THEN I'LL BE REPAINTING IT. IF ALL GOES WELL.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sounds like a damn good plan homie.. i'll let u kno if my deal goes thru.... maybe as soon as a week from now :wow:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

ALRIGHT I HAVENT PUT UP ANY NEW PICS IN MY OWN THREAD FOR A MINUTE SO HERE THE 40 FORD.































































































AND THIS IS THE MONTE I WAS DOING FOR THE HOPPER BUILDOFF ON LDC, BUT ITS OVER TODAY AND I'M FAR FROM DONE. SO I'LL POST IT ON HERE TOO.
























































































:biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 29 2010, 05:10 AM~17639149
> *ALRIGHT I HAVENT PUT UP ANY NEW PICS IN MY OWN THREAD FOR A MINUTE SO HERE THE 40 FORD.
> 
> 
> ...


everything looking great bro, really dig the cooler !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GARY!! AFTER USING THAT ONE THOUGH, I THINK I'M GONNA MAKE SOME CHANGES TO THE MASTER. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 29 2010, 02:10 AM~17639149
> *ALRIGHT I HAVENT PUT UP ANY NEW PICS IN MY OWN THREAD FOR A MINUTE SO HERE THE 40 FORD.
> 
> 
> ...


nice builds 1st of!! but i havent seen that 81-85 monte front end in for ever!!! i got one for a monte build around '99! where did u get yours from?!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: looks good D and we still got like 2 3 days left on that build off


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NAH REMEMBER, I MADE THEN END DATE THE 29TH SO WE COULD HAVE A COUPLE DAYS TO VOTE ON THE WINNER OF THE BUILDOFF. AND THE WINNER IS GONNA BE PUT UP AS MODEL OF THE MONTH ON THE SECOND OF JUNE. :biggrin: 

TODAYS THE 29TH.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 29 2010, 08:01 AM~17639550
> *NAH REMEMBER, I MADE THEN END DATE THE 29TH SO WE COULD HAVE A COUPLE DAYS TO VOTE ON THE WINNER OF THE BUILDOFF. AND THE WINNER IS GONNA BE PUT UP AS MODEL OF THE MONTH ON THE SECOND OF JUNE. :biggrin:
> 
> TODAYS THE 29TH.
> *





:0 damn! i got some paint done, but still have a lil more to go  damnit!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

those are some good lookin' builds bro!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

NICE TRUCK BRO.....AND THAT LS IS PUTTING MINE TO SHAME  LOL GREAT WORK DARREN!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Bad-ass work D!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 29 2010, 11:10 AM~17639149
> *ALRIGHT I HAVENT PUT UP ANY NEW PICS IN MY OWN THREAD FOR A MINUTE SO HERE THE 40 FORD.
> 
> 
> ...



Great work D


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!! AND FRANK ITS A SC (SPORT COUPE) NOT A LS. I USED PICS FROM AN 82 MONTE SC FOR REFERENCE. I'M TRYING TO FOIL IT NOW. THEN CLEAR, AND PRIMER THE 1:1 58 IMPALA ROOF AND CUT THE GRASS. (3 ACRES) :around: :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

KILLER WORK D!!! :wow: That trucks kickin' ass!!! :cheesy: :0 :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

this is my mo fuwkihn home buy right hear! damm DlL.. I am so proud to see you still blowin up. I love everything man.. dont get me started..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 29 2010, 01:10 AM~17639149
> *ALRIGHT I HAVENT PUT UP ANY NEW PICS IN MY OWN THREAD FOR A MINUTE SO HERE THE 40 FORD.
> 
> 
> ...


That Trokita looking pretty sweet!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS GUYS!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 29 2010, 10:29 AM~17641281
> *KILLER WORK D!!!  :wow: That trucks kickin' ass!!! :cheesy:  :0  :wow:
> *


Excuse Jimbo for calling it a truck, Its a trokita :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

GOT SOME OF THE FOILING DONE. STILL GOT ALOT LEFT, BUT I DID GET THE YARD AND THE 58 DONE. :biggrin: 

HERES A FEW MORE PICS.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

sick bro keep up the great work


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS BRO!! IT SHOULD LOOK ALOT BETTER CLEARED AND SITTIN IN A HOPPER STANCE. :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

cant wait to see it finish i always like ur builds ur one top notch builder


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 30 2010, 12:41 AM~17644985
> *GOT SOME OF THE FOILING DONE. STILL GOT ALOT LEFT, BUT I DID GET THE YARD AND THE 58 DONE. :biggrin:
> 
> HERES A FEW MORE PICS.
> ...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 29 2010, 01:28 PM~17640889
> *THANKS GUYS!! AND FRANK ITS A SC (SPORT COUPE) NOT A LS. I USED PICS FROM AN 82 MONTE SC FOR REFERENCE. I'M TRYING TO FOIL IT NOW. THEN CLEAR, AND PRIMER THE 1:1 58 IMPALA ROOF AND CUT THE GRASS. (3 ACRES) :around:  :yessad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: AND YOUR INTERIOR :wow:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

good work bro


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 29 2010, 04:31 PM~17642995
> *Excuse Jimbo for calling it a truck, Its a trokita :biggrin:
> *




Shut up... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










Damm D the Montes BEAUTIFUL bro... :wow: :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 30 2010, 01:41 AM~17644985
> *GOT SOME OF THE FOILING DONE. STILL GOT ALOT LEFT, BUT I DID GET THE YARD AND THE 58 DONE. :biggrin:
> 
> HERES A FEW MORE PICS.
> ...



:wow: Sweet work D!!! I like that Monte bro, great color combo choice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work on the Monte and the truck looks killer bro...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

this one is looking good bro !!cant wait to see cleared !!!! i like the fade !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 30 2010, 10:02 PM~17650685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 that clip is the shit


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

MONTE IS SWEET. I LIKE THE SC. DID U GET THAT PACKAGE.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 31 2010, 11:29 AM~17653215
> *MONTE IS SWEET. I LIKE THE SC. DID U GET THAT PACKAGE.
> *




YEAH BRO I GOT IT. I POSTED IT UP IN THE GOOD TRADER THREAD BUT FORGOT TO PM YOU. I'M GONNA GET ON THEM AFTER I FINISH THIS MONTE. :biggrin: 

THANKS AGAIN BRO!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 30 2010, 07:41 AM~17644985
> *GOT SOME OF THE FOILING DONE. STILL GOT ALOT LEFT, BUT I DID GET THE YARD AND THE 58 DONE. :biggrin:
> 
> HERES A FEW MORE PICS.
> ...



Nice build ,where you get that clip?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> GOT SOME OF THE FOILING DONE. STILL GOT ALOT LEFT, BUT I DID GET THE YARD AND THE 58 DONE. :biggrin:
> 
> HERES A FEW MORE PICS.
> 
> ...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!! DANNY THE TOP IS 2 FLIP FLOPS. ITS MAPLE NUT IN THE MIDDLE AND TEQUILA SUNRISE ON EACH SIDE OF IT. THEN THE SIDES IS FADED UP FROM THE BOTTOM DREAMSICLE ORANGE OVER A PEARL WHITE THEN CANDY LIME GOLD OVER BOTH OF THEM. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I JUST GOT MOST OF THE FOILING DONE AND ITS ALMOST READY FOR CLEAR.


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

keep up the good work homie i like the monte


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Clean!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS AGAIN GUYS!! I REALLY APPRECIATE ALL THE COMPS.

I ADDED SOME MORE TO IT. FENDER TRIM, SOME MACHINED LOOKING FOIL AND THE WORKING TELESCOPING REAR END. JUST GOTTA DO SOME PHOTOETCHED STUFF THEN A FINAL CLEAR. I ALSO TRIED TO GET BETTER PICS OF THE INTERIOR SO YOU COULD SEE THE DESINGER DECALS BETTER. :biggrin:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Would u sell a full set of those cylinders??


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

i guess i could, but thats the first set i ever made so you could do it too. :biggrin:


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

dlo wats up homie keep up the good work i got a couple models im working on jus aint got a camera in the laptop down rite now so post any pics


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> :wow: this is SICK D :wow:
> monte is looking good 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks guys!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 1 2010, 03:49 PM~17666836
> *i guess i could, but thats the first set i ever made so you could do it too. :biggrin:
> *


Oh u did a damn great job for making those can u make a tutorial on how to make them??


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks and met8to i'll try. i'll pm you.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok thanks I really appreaciate it i can really use them for next project


----------



## irelo818 (Jun 17, 2009)

> > :wow: this is SICK D :wow:
> > monte is looking good 2 :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow:


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

]=


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Here ya go DLO


<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j5-yKhDd64s&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j5-yKhDd64s&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## adam 225 (Jun 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 31 2010, 02:16 PM~17654118
> *YEAH BRO I GOT IT. I POSTED IT UP IN THE GOOD TRADER THREAD BUT FORGOT TO PM YOU. I'M GONNA GET ON THEM AFTER I FINISH THIS MONTE. :biggrin:
> 
> THANKS AGAIN BRO!!
> *


KOOL.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks nate!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 6 2010, 08:09 PM~17711526
> *thanks nate!!
> *



what up dlo you get that batch ready yet :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 7 2010, 02:00 AM~17714033
> *what up dlo you get that batch ready yet :0  :biggrin:
> *




No not yet bro, had some problems around here but I'll have some made up real soon. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 7 2010, 05:51 PM~17720008
> *No not yet bro, had some problems around here but I'll have some made up real soon. :biggrin:
> *



 like i was saying im in no rush :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 1 2010, 02:51 PM~17666295
> *THANKS AGAIN GUYS!! I REALLY APPRECIATE ALL THE COMPS.
> 
> I ADDED SOME MORE TO IT. FENDER TRIM, SOME MACHINED LOOKING FOIL AND THE WORKING TELESCOPING REAR END. JUST GOTTA  DO SOME PHOTOETCHED STUFF THEN A FINAL CLEAR. I ALSO TRIED TO GET BETTER PICS OF THE INTERIOR SO YOU COULD SEE THE DESINGER DECALS BETTER. :biggrin:
> ...




KILLIN' IT with this one D!!! :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by irelo818_@Jun 3 2010, 10:16 PM~17691617
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

bro wats up finally got the internet up posting sum my pics on mine so check it out n keep building homie   cloud nine


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Amazing work as always bro! :0


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

d lo keep the good work ready to see sum work out the woodwork homie


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 1 2010, 03:51 PM~17666295
> *THANKS AGAIN GUYS!! I REALLY APPRECIATE ALL THE COMPS.
> 
> I ADDED SOME MORE TO IT. FENDER TRIM, SOME MACHINED LOOKING FOIL AND THE WORKING TELESCOPING REAR END. JUST GOTTA  DO SOME PHOTOETCHED STUFF THEN A FINAL CLEAR. I ALSO TRIED TO GET BETTER PICS OF THE INTERIOR SO YOU COULD SEE THE DESINGER DECALS BETTER. :biggrin:
> ...



bad ass cl homie love the teliscopic lock up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wave: wud up D :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

What up Jeff! uffin: And thanks guys for the compliments, but as for some progess it might be a while before I get back to it. I got some bullshit going on here right now so my projects have been put on hold. But I want anyone I got a deal with to pm me and remind me. I'm pretty sure I got it all under control but just in case I have forgot something, or someone, I want to get shit right. Thanks guys!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

lookn good darren post up sum updates bro :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 23 2010, 04:17 PM~17867505
> *lookn good darren post up sum updates bro  :biggrin:
> *



X2!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 23 2010, 10:52 PM~17867301
> *What up Jeff! uffin: And thanks guys for the compliments, but as for some progess it might be a while before I get back to it. I got some bullshit going on here right now so my projects have been put on hold. But I want anyone I got a deal with to pm me and remind me. I'm pretty sure I got it all under control but just in case I have forgot something, or someone, I want to get shit right. Thanks guys!! :biggrin:
> *


Hope everything turns alright soon for ya bro


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

You know Im always here for support bro. No ****. Even though I aint on that much, you got muh number :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 29 2010, 02:10 AM~17639149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE DID YOU GET THIS CL CLIP??


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

wat up homie wats going on hit me up bro


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

D... that monte is the shit! i hope you get ur shit worked out ok and finish this one! ur bomb truck looks so good all finished up 2!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 8 2010, 10:07 PM~17996886
> *D... that monte is the shit! i hope you get ur shit worked out ok and finish this one! ur bomb truck looks so good all finished up 2!!  :biggrin:
> *



soon bro! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam D, you weren't lyin... YOU BE UP LATE.... :wow: :wow:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

That 40 ford is totally sick !!!! :cheesy: 

... as is the rest of your stuff !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave: 



quit bullshittin.................. hit me up already :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS ZED!!! AND JEFF, I WRITE YOU AND THEN YOU SAY TWO THINGS TO ME AND JUST DIP. I SEE HOW IT IS. :biggrin:

JUST KIDDING BRO, I DIDNT SEE THIS TIL AFTER I WROTE YOU. :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Wats cracking Darren call me wen u get a chance bro


----------



## AMITH (Dec 1, 2009)

Wassup DLO wicked builds the guys here recommends you to help me 
with Lambo style door hinges an doors in working on a skyline gtr. please please help me on this


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

PM'ED! :biggrin: 

I'M STILL WORKIN ON THE CL HOPPER BUT THE OTHER DAY I WAS MESSING WITH MY RIMS FROM ERIC (TRUSCALE) AND SINCE I HAD THE BODY OF THE CL SITTNG HERE I DID A QUICK MOCK UP TO SEE WHAT IT COULD HAVE LOOKED LIKE IF IT WASNT A HOPPER ALREADY. :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

sup bro how u been hope everything is good with u hit me up on a pm


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

we need sum updates in here :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

wats up Darren...i c u got dat Monte lookin really nice bro'. awesome paint job... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 3 2010, 11:37 AM~18215469
> *PM'ED! :biggrin:
> 
> I'M STILL WORKIN ON THE CL HOPPER BUT THE OTHER DAY I WAS MESSING WITH MY  RIMS FROM ERIC (TRUSCALE) AND SINCE I HAD THE BODY OF THE CL SITTNG HERE I DID A QUICK MOCK UP TO SEE WHAT IT COULD HAVE LOOKED LIKE IF IT WASNT A HOPPER ALREADY. :biggrin:
> ...




:wow: fuckin sick :wow:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that monte is looking HARD :yes:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS, BUT THAT WAS JUST ME MESSIN AROUND WITH IT. IT WONT HAVE THEM RIMS ON IT AND ITS LOCKED UP. :biggrin: 

IT SHOULD BE DONE SOON.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well get your ass movin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 4 2010, 02:18 AM~18224408
> *Well get your ass movin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


X2!!! wat he said :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ninja;


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump. Where's your builds Ninja :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

man DL Your gettin way way dangerous! that ford truck is stupid clean..
the patterns.. are absolutely on point.. I was getting lost just lookin at the door!
and the monte? many many levels, above my BIg head!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 9 2010, 02:23 PM~18525009
> *man DL Your gettin way way dangerous! that ford truck is stupid clean..
> the patterns.. are absolutely on point.. I was getting lost just lookin at the door!
> and the monte? many many levels, above my BIg head!
> *




Na I'm not dangerous. :biggrin: I just do what I do bro. I figure if I'm gonna do it, I gotta do it right, and do the best I can possibly do. I love this hobby!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hope everything is good with you Darren its been awhile !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Mini! yea its been a bumpy ass road but its all good now. I got my building bug back and I'm finally almost done with my monte. Its been a tricky build because of things going wrong in both the build and my life. So I gave it a fitting name. I hope to have some pics up real soon, but you know how these tiny details can be. :ugh:  :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY DARREN CAN U POST UP A PIC OF ONE OF UR PESCO PUMPS ALREADY BUILT TKS BRO


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 15 2010, 06:38 AM~18572751
> *HEY DARREN CAN U POST UP A PIC OF ONE OF UR PESCO PUMPS ALREADY BUILT TKS BRO
> *



:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry they are so big but it helps to see everything. :biggrin: 


















































Heres a few pics of the monte. I didnt like the windshield I had in it so I put in a new one with no painted tint. One of these days this bitch will be done. :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 15 2010, 06:45 AM~18572827
> *Sorry they are so big but it helps to see everything. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



u got bad ass detailin work bro'...very nice :wow: i like how u got it all wired up...keep up da good work D. laterz bro'...
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 15 2010, 07:35 AM~18572936
> *u got bad ass detailin work bro'...very nice :wow: i like how u got it all wired up...keep up da good work D. laterz bro'...
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X 2 !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

That Monte of yours is insane :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Monte looks bad ass Darren!  Nice work bro!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THAT MONTE IS DOWN RIGHT NICE.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

:0 :wow: those are some sick set ups great work


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 16 2010, 07:25 PM~18586236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2  still lovin the pesco :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice work Darren!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I have to go to work in a little bit, but I'll post up some pics (done or not done) of the monte in the morning.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY DARREN TKS FOR THE PICS BRO THEY CAME IN HANDY BRO TKS AGAIN  

I'LL POST SUM PICS OF MY PESCO SET UP WEN IT'S DONE IT WONT BE AS CLEAN AS URS THOU :biggrin: HOPE U LIKE MINES BRO :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Darren, you are doin a killer job with the Monte.... Sick as fuck bro... 
Hit me up homie, I need some pesco's from ya if you got the time...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

This isn't the morning that I planned on posting up some pics, but I here they are. Its still not done but its pretty close. :biggrin: 


20 pics, 18 with no flash and 2 with flash so I could kinda show the flip n the paint. I call it, 
DISASTERPIECE


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That Monte is freakin' sick bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love that paint job on it !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks bro!! I'm trying to finish it up right now and then get some pics outside.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

sick work homie !!! :thumbsup: whats that grille from ? :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Its from Detail Master.
http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-62/Gr...n-24/Detail.bok


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice bro!! I love the clip on this. Bad ass work as usual Darren. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice Monte D. Glad to see you back at it.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 18 2010, 09:48 AM~18597378
> *Nice Monte D. Glad to see you back at it.
> *


X2 Love this Monte!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Sweet work! Don't ship it yet, I got a new address and am moving as I type this lol. Haha! Really tho, let's see more progress in here.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :drama: :biggrin: 



looks good D, now finish it lol


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Dont lie Jeff we all know you dont like Monte's. :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 18 2010, 08:00 PM~18599721
> *Dont lie Jeff we all know you dont like Monte's. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *





who me? :dunno: i fuckin hate montes :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Well its still living upto its name. I broke the hood taking it off the body. :uh: 









heres the engine bay.









Its not done, it still needs the mirrors and top part of the intake glued on, But heres some outside pics of it. (with the fixed hood) Hopefully these pics will show the colors better.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 22 2010, 02:42 PM~18634082
> *Well its still living upto its name. I broke the hood taking it off the body. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 fuuuuck if i hadnt got rid of no chippin or the wagon id pull up lol :biggrin: ....fucking love hoppers :cheesy: looks good foo , watch out for the next hopper i build


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Love it D!! Still sucks about the hood, but you really can't tell. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 22 2010, 03:42 PM~18634082
> *Well its still living upto its name. I broke the hood taking it off the body. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: that plaque in the back window looks good too. :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DAMN DARREN THE MONTE CAME OUT SICK BRO AND THE COLOR ON IT IS BADASS ONE OF UR BEST WERK I SEEN SO FAR    :wow: KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK HOMIE KEEP DOIN WAT U DO BROTHER


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Great paintwork!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

I LIKE THE SETUP IN THE TRUNK :cheesy:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

damn bro!!! the monte looks great ! the paint and detail push this mother over the top, nice job !! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GARY! :biggrin: 


WELL THIS PAST SATURDAY I DROVE TO ORLANDO TO GO TO A MODEL SHOW. I GOT ALL OF MY CURRENT BUILDS FIXED UP AND CLEANED UP TO SHOW THEM. I WAS GONNA MEET BELLBOI THERE TOO. WE GOT THERE AND MY OLD LADY WENT IN TO CHECK IT OUT WHILE I WAITED OUTSIDE FOR BELLBOI. WELL HE CALLED ME AND SAID HIS CAR BROKE DOWN, SO I WENT TO GO HELP HIM. TURNED OUT HE HAD A BLOWN HEAD GASKET AND IT TOOK A WHILE AND I WASNT GONNA MAKE IT IN TIME TO ENTER. PLUS MY OLD LADY SAID IT WAS MOSTLY MILITARY STUFF AND DIORAMAS AND FIGURES. ALSO THEY WERE JUDGING EACH MODEL SEPERATE AND GIVING EACH ONE A SCORE. SO REALLY EVERYONE WOULD HAVE HAD A CHANCE TO WIN. THERE WAS NO 1ST, 2ND, AND 3RD PLACES SO NO REAL COMPETING, AND I WOULD HAVE HAD TO LEAVE MY BUILDS THERE OVER NIGHT AND DRIVE BACK AN HOUR AND A HALF ON SUNDAY TO GET THEM AND ANY AWARDS IF I GOT ANY. WE JUST MADE SURE BELLBOI WAS ALL GOOD AND GONNA GET HOME AND WE CAME BACK HOME. WHEN I GOT HERE I GOT A CALL SAYING MY GREAT GRANDMOTHERS HOUSE WAS BURNING DOWN. SHE PAST AWAY A SHORT WHILE AGO AND MY AUNT WAS LIVING THERE BUT NO ONE WAS HURT. 2 CATS AND 2 DOGS DIED THOUGH AND IT WAS A TOTAL LOSS. SO NEEDLESS TO SAY I HAD A WONDERFUL WEEKEND BUT SINCE I HAD ALL OF MY BUILDS CLEANED UP I TOOK A FEW PICS OF ALL OF THEM OUTSIDE. 























































































































































































:biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

wow! :0 :wow: thats one hell of a line up..beautiful rides in here.. good luck but these rides i dont think youll need to much luck wining... :biggrin: you got this show all wraped up. :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS BRO, BUT THE SHOW WAS THIS LAST WEEKEND. I DIDNT EVEN GET TO GO IN BUT MY OLD LADY WENT IN AND SAID THERE WAS ONLY A FEW CARS. THEY ONLY HAD ONE CATAGORY FOR CARS. THE REST WAS COMMERCIAL, MILITARY, AND FIGURES. THEY HAD A CIVILIAN CAR CATAGORY AND EVERYONE HAD A CHANCE TO WALK AWAY WITH SOMETHING. I WANTED TO COMPETE. :biggrin: 

MAYBE I WILL HAVE BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 22 2010, 02:42 PM~18634082
> *Well its still living upto its name. I broke the hood taking it off the body. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!! Great job!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS J!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Great looking builds. Hopefully the next show you go to the weekend won't be so bad.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your Aunts house and animals.  


But on a good note....Man what a line up!! All those are good lookin' builds.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 27 2010, 10:51 PM~18674124
> *Sorry to hear about your Aunts house and animals.
> But on a good note....Man what a line up!! All those are good lookin' builds.
> *



x2


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave builds are lookin good darren


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

NICE COLLECTION :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 27 2010, 06:05 PM~18674732
> *NICE COLLECTION  :thumbsup:
> *



x2 Darren. But you already know your collection is the shit!!! 

Sorry to hear about your Aunts house bro. That totally sucks... Hope everyone is good bro. I'll hit you up tomorrow on yahoo.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 27 2010, 07:47 PM~18676087
> *
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Aunts house bro.
> *


X2!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 27 2010, 01:51 PM~18674124
> *Sorry to hear about your Aunts house and animals.
> But on a good note....Man what a line up!! All those are good lookin' builds.
> *


X2!! sorry to hear about the bad luck woth the house and animals!!  line up looks killer and monte os fuckin sick!! to bad u broke the hood!! i know that monte kit is like workin with glass sometimes!  i watched 1 shatter like glass on the ground in some colorado cold here one time!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 27 2010, 11:05 AM~18672785
> *THANKS GARY! :biggrin:
> WELL THIS PAST SATURDAY I DROVE TO ORLANDO TO GO TO A MODEL SHOW. I GOT ALL OF MY CURRENT BUILDS FIXED UP AND CLEANED UP TO SHOW THEM. I WAS GONNA MEET BELLBOI THERE TOO. WE GOT THERE AND MY OLD LADY WENT IN TO CHECK IT OUT WHILE I WAITED OUTSIDE FOR BELLBOI. WELL HE CALLED ME AND SAID HIS CAR BROKE DOWN, SO I WENT TO GO HELP HIM. TURNED OUT HE HAD A BLOWN HEAD GASKET AND IT TOOK A WHILE AND I WASNT GONNA MAKE IT IN TIME TO ENTER. PLUS MY OLD LADY SAID IT WAS MOSTLY MILITARY STUFF AND DIORAMAS AND FIGURES. ALSO THEY WERE JUDGING EACH MODEL SEPERATE AND GIVING EACH ONE A SCORE. SO REALLY EVERYONE WOULD HAVE HAD A CHANCE TO WIN. THERE WAS NO 1ST, 2ND, AND 3RD PLACES SO NO REAL COMPETING, AND I WOULD HAVE HAD TO LEAVE MY BUILDS THERE OVER NIGHT AND DRIVE BACK AN HOUR AND A HALF ON SUNDAY TO GET THEM AND ANY AWARDS IF I GOT ANY. WE JUST MADE SURE BELLBOI WAS ALL GOOD AND GONNA GET HOME AND WE CAME BACK HOME. WHEN I GOT HERE I GOT A CALL SAYING MY GREAT GRANDMOTHERS HOUSE WAS BURNING DOWN. SHE PAST AWAY A SHORT WHILE AGO AND MY AUNT WAS LIVING THERE BUT NO ONE WAS HURT. 2 CATS AND 2 DOGS DIED THOUGH AND IT WAS A TOTAL LOSS. SO NEEDLESS TO SAY I HAD A WONDERFUL WEEKEND BUT SINCE I HAD ALL OF MY BUILDS CLEANED UP I TOOK A FEW PICS OF ALL OF THEM OUTSIDE.
> 
> ...


see I dont always read first! i thought you were taking outside pictures for 
a yard sale? say dah Mark....i was gonna bid on the 64. lol but then you had to 
show off with the extra pose! Man oh man,, fire is a bitch,,,,loose of loved one's
animal's included..is a bigger bitch! Im glad gramps is okay considering..
You know the drill! Got to be there for the family my friend.. That thing about the
cancelled show? helping out a brother that was going to the same show? 
That's real Lowriding Dogg.. The tedious non glamorous side of the dedication
and brotherhood of lowriding.. (New years 08 I worked on my shit two month's
prior) and on that fateful day this dude came buy my house sort of last fuckin
minute,,4 pumps shit all crazy wrong..so by the time i got cleaned up after fixin his shit..it was nine at night.. ended up on the Crenshaw solo..and board well after midnight..

but I was there for a rider.... Hey man the builds are beautiful..love the monte..
you know how i feel about them lock ups! But I am really feeling the 1/1 in the background... One day i will lowride on that side of the country...And I will see that 90 in person..


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! The house was my great grandmothers but she past away a year and a half ago. She left it to my grandmother, and she let my aunt move in there. (rent free) My aunt is a real piece of work and gets everyone to pay for he shit. Point is I told everyone that she would destroy that house one way or another and she damn sure did. I didnt and dont give two shits about the animals or my aunts shit, it was that alot of my great grandma's stuff was still in there, the house has been in the fam for 65 years and I have to pick up all the piecses. 

Hydro, Thanks bro. Thats just how I am, I would rather help a homie out in the heat and on the side of a highway than to be in the ac being selfish. If your ever on this side of the country your more than welcome here bro. I'd love to show you the caddy and all of the other cars I got. (by the way its a 92 :biggrin: ) I gotta replace the damn window motor on it but I havent had much time to do it lately. Maybe by the time you get to make out here it'll have the dro's and daytons on it.


Anyway heres whats on the bench now. 

These 2 will be box stock pretty much. They are for a friend. I just like to do my mock ups with a set of spokes. :roflmao:



















This will be a replica for t and a 2003










and This just has to be worked on. :biggrin:


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

wat up homie my bad i forgot to call u back yesterday trying to get my piece of shit car situated and fixed but anyways man i wish we could have made the show but i appreciate u making sure that me and my lil nephews weren't stranded on I4 man its good to hav good people like u around, to all who haven't seen my homie builds up close and n person man they are awesome lots of detail and also thanks for the early present n cant wait to start back building u kno my situation so ima get back to my lil man n hit me up homie n hopefully soon ima have a bigger package for u next time we meet homie


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Its all good bro, I wasnt gonna just leave you stranded. I had to look out for my homie. lol. As for the package bro somethins better than nothing and I was real happy with it. Thanks Bro!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

D-lo, that Pete's looking sick. Keeping an eye on it for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks bro, its gonna take some time though. :biggrin:


Its got a trailer too.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh shit, you pulled the big rig back out... Hell yea D... thats whats up...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 28 2010, 10:03 AM~18681899
> *Thanks bro, its gonna take some time though. :biggrin:
> Its got a trailer too.
> 
> ...


That's gonna be sick, bro. I've been wanting to build one fsro a while, since I drive one. I'll get to it in the future. Trailer looks sick too, bro. Can' t wait to see it finished. :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice work D!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles+Sep 28 2010, 06:04 AM~18679709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D.L.O. man the truck is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet dam. How can u not build a bike? :dunno:  :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 22 2010, 03:42 PM~18634082
> *Well its still living upto its name. I broke the hood taking it off the body. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



looking good dlo but people dont let him fool you with this single pump its on the bumper but its all weight haha j/p dlo ride is nice i got to build me another hopper some day its been years


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:roflmao: :biggrin: It is all weight!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 28 2010, 05:04 AM~18679709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 28 2010, 02:03 PM~18681899
> *Thanks bro, its gonna take some time though. :biggrin:
> Its got a trailer too.
> 
> ...


The cars are very nice, but Darren, you know this is my favorite.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 1 2010, 08:39 PM~18714319
> *The cars are very nice, but Darren, you know this is my favorite.
> *



Thanks bro! Its back out and slowly getting worked on so you'll be seeing more of it real soon. I'm messing with the trailer right now.


----------



## t_and_a_2003 (Aug 24, 2008)

Just wait til yall see what he's got in the works, gonna be his sickest build yet. You'll see. Whats good bro.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 28 2010, 11:04 AM~18679709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT.........


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 22 2010, 04:42 PM~18634082
> *Well its still living upto its name. I broke the hood taking it off the body. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


bro u have some serious talent to whip up some shit like this! looks great! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## t_and_a_2003 (Aug 24, 2008)

what up homie, just showin some love, GP is coming along great, can't wait to see it come to life even more than what it is


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

wats up D...hope to c some new progress pics soon bro'. dat peter is lookin really good...cant wait to c more. :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks bro, its getting there. I'm glad you like it already, even though I still have a ton of work to do on it. I'm in the process of doing all the tiny body work details to it right now. Then I'll prime it and throw some pics of it up on here. uffin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 29 2010, 02:12 PM~18940819
> *Thanks bro, its getting there. I'm glad you like it already, even though I still have a ton of work to do on it. I'm in the process of doing all the tiny body work details to it right now. Then I'll prime it and throw some pics of it up on here. uffin:
> *


cool bro'...i'll b keepin an eye out for ur pics. :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice work homie,allways busting out some top knotch biulds....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Oct 29 2010, 03:14 PM~18940836
> *cool bro'...i'll b keepin an eye out for ur pics.  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks D! That reply was for t and a 2003 (Jeff) though. :biggrin: I'm building a replica of his Grand Prix for him, but I am working on the rig too so keep lookin I'll have pics of them soon.

heres a couple of the gp I replicating and progess pics of it a couple weeks ago.





























































































And thanks Machio!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 28 2010, 12:03 PM~18681899
> *Thanks bro, its gonna take some time though. :biggrin:
> Its got a trailer too.
> 
> ...


 :0 this is gonna be NUTS


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 29 2010, 02:51 PM~18941075
> *Thanks D! That reply was for t and a 2003 (Jeff) though. :biggrin:  I'm building a replica of his Grand Prix for him, but I am working on the rig too so keep lookin I'll have pics of them soon.
> 
> heres a couple of the gp I replicating and progess pics of it a couple weeks ago.
> ...


dat build is gonna b off da hook bro'...very nice start. :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X2 ! Great work bro !!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Darren that looks bad ass bro...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

GP's lookin good! i might get to mine one day?! :happysad: thats a monte body you went with right?!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

sick work so far !!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Damn Darren! Puttin it DOWN! this thing is looking sick boy!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks guys!




> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 29 2010, 10:56 PM~18943853
> *GP's lookin good! i might get to mine one day?! :happysad: thats a monte body you went with right?!
> *



yea i used the monte for it but its really only about 30% monte. Good luck with yours it takes alot of work.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 30 2010, 03:52 AM~18945775
> *Thanks guys!
> yea i used the monte for it but its really only about 30% monte. Good luck with yours it takes alot of work.
> *


i heard that!! i been watchin a few get done on LIL....yah, its gonna be a chore!! your on it though bro!! :biggrin: you just shape up some styrene for the side molding coming for the front and rear bumpers? that shit looks kit stock!! :0


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

SICK WORK


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks again guys!! I really appreciate the compliments. 

This has nothing to do with models but its my thread, so heres some pics of the kids in their costumes.
Blaize and his fat ninja suit.



















Baby Darren's Spiderman suit and Makayla's Batgirl outfit.



























:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 30 2010, 05:11 PM~18948042
> *Thanks again guys!! I really appreciate the compliments.
> 
> This has nothing to do with models but its my thread, so heres some pics of the kids in their costumes.
> ...



Nice looking family D. They are growing up quick.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

DAMN Lil D is gettin BIG!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Oct 30 2010, 05:55 PM~18948263
> *DAMN Lil D is gettin BIG!
> *



x2!!


Why does Jamie always have a cigarette hangin from her mouth in all the pics she's in?!?!? :roflmao:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Shit IDK. She likes things in her mouth I guess. Thats why I love her so much. :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Oct 31 2010, 03:47 PM~18951247
> *x2!!
> Why does Jamie always have a cigarette hangin from her mouth in all the pics she's in?!?!? :roflmao:
> *


I was wondering the same thing :biggrin: 


Nice pics D


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Here you go Siim! 










Siim won Model of the month over on LDC (lowdowncreations.com) and Stilldown4life hooked up this for the mainpage display. So Congradulations Siim and a Big thank you to Stilldown. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Sup Pancho. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: wud up D :biggrin:


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

wat up homie look like da kids had a blast cant wait 2 get bac 2 building n i think ima put da 66 on da back burner n start fresh with da 2dr caddy gotta lotta work 2 do on gettin da body right hit me up homie will b shippin u a package soon


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bellboi863_@Nov 10 2010, 07:33 PM~19036023
> *wat up homie look like da kids had a blast cant wait 2 get bac 2 building n i think ima put da 66 on da back burner n start fresh with da 2dr caddy gotta lotta work 2 do on gettin da body right hit me up homie will b shippin u a package soon*


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 

Whats up bro, yea we had a blast. I'll try to give you a call tomarrow afternoon.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THE GRAND PRIX IS COMING OUT GREAT.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 30 2010, 02:11 PM~18948042
> *Thanks again guys!! I really appreciate the compliments.
> 
> This has nothing to do with models but its my thread, so heres some pics of the kids in their costumes.
> ...


damm I sware to god for minute I thought the cow was a dog and it was real? all I was lookin at was the top half of the picture.. and i thought it was like a family pet portrait?
family looks great D.. what do feed that Ninja? maybe cut him off the dairy for a little while..... He's big ass fuck...and he's making friends with cows..

I am glad you and wifey are doing good Darren... no comment on the things in her mouth! (Okay one comment) the commercials say if the cig last more than 
4 hours? call a doctor! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 11 2010, 12:48 PM~19042145
> *damm I sware to god for minute I thought the cow was a dog and it  was real? all  I  was lookin at was the top half of the picture.. and i thought it was like a family pet portrait?
> family looks great D..  what do feed that Ninja? maybe cut him off the dairy for a little while..... He's big ass fuck...and he's making friends with cows..
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: Thanks Hydro! The Ninja has been living up in Pittsburgh with his momma so thats all on her. I just got a call from her yesterday though and she is probably sending him here to live cause of school and he needs some straightening out. He'll be skinny like me in no time. :biggrin: 

As for the cig, they usually dont last more than a couple hours. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 1 2010, 08:28 AM~18957517
> *Here you go Siim!
> 
> 
> ...


congrats Slim! that 58 is dope.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 11 2010, 10:02 AM~19042217
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: Thanks Hydro! The Ninja has been living up in Pittsburgh with his momma so thats all on her. I just got a call from her yesterday though and she is probably sending him here to live cause of school and he needs some straightening out. He'll be skinny like me in no time. :biggrin:
> 
> As for the cig, they usually dont last more than a couple hours. :biggrin:
> *


 your the man D.. I am still laughing..I never seen a costume before, complete 
with butt crack...lol :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

GP UPDATE!?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 12 2010, 01:33 AM~19048253
> *GP UPDATE!?
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: x2!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Supp Darren how you been!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Been good Jimbo, just trying to work on this Grand Prix that everyone wants progress pics of. :biggrin: 

I'm trying to take some pics of it and a stock monte to show all the little things I have done to it. Hopefully I will have some pics of it up soon but I aint trying to rush it neither. So whats new with you bro? uffin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Man, chillin brother just tryin ta make the most of these holidays you know. Stay busy and hopefully get some buildin time.... 

The GP is gonna be sinister bro, we all know how you get down... :happysad:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I figure these might as well go in my thread too. uffin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dat GP comin along really nice bro'...awesome body work. :wow: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

DAYUM DLO! :wow: looking good


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 16 2010, 02:41 PM~19082865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Homie you got mad skills !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Nate, D, and Trendsetta. I just do my homework. uffin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

man that is sic bro.... you gonna cast it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

GP :run: GP :run: GP :run: 


again......... you never cease to amaze me D!

ill hit you up in a little bit


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Much props homie,killin da game with that biuld...is that Js wheels,they look cleannn..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that GP is dope!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! 

Machio those are herb deeks not J's.

Regalistic, no casting is to much work for me.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Theres alot more pics of it in the Need a replica built thread too.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SIMPLY MARVELOUS.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

i seen dem pics u posted up on NEED A REPLICA topic...dat was some awesome updates. where i seen all da body work u did...was off da hook bro'. i know dis is gonna look sick after u get through wit it...keep up da good work bro'. laterz...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 16 2010, 02:41 PM~19082865
> *I figure these might as well go in my thread too.  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


this build is off the hook.. i got enuoght kits to build 2 of these just dont have the spot to build them right now.. :angry: so im just sittin back an watchin this one for now.. great work on this its turning out great!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanx!! I have a couple days till I get the pics I need to continue so I'm messing with the rig again. Its not much further along but I'll post progress pics soon. :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :420: :420: :drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn! Darren bro'...dat trailers lookin good bro'. like where dis is goin...can't wait to c more. :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 18 2010, 10:24 AM~19099969
> *Damn! Darren bro'...dat trailers lookin good bro'. like where dis is goin...can't wait to c more.  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X-2 SICK WORK UP IN HERE !!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Nov 18 2010, 10:49 AM~19100441
> *X-2 SICK WORK UP IN HERE !!
> *


x3


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks again for the props!! Top half of the trailer is ready now. Now I have to do the suspension on it and a few ods and end then I can get some nice mock up pics. Hopefully some paint soon after that. :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

YOU ARE A FUCKIN MONSTER! :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wow: I recognize those mesh screens  Looking bad ass bro. You know I like looking at your build thread. Like Nate said, you're a MONSTER!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great D!! :cheesy:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 18 2010, 07:23 PM~19103893
> *YOU ARE A FUCKIN MONSTER!*




:roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: :thumbsup: 

Thanks again for the comps!! I just got home from work and am back at it. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homie that trailer is gonna look so real ! Keep us posted bro !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Gettin in a little more work to the trailer. Tryin to get it to flow well with the rig.









:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah, thats gonna look sweet. :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 7 2010, 03:49 AM~19260776
> *Gettin in a little more work to the trailer. Tryin to get it to flow well with the rig.
> 
> 
> ...


If you want to, you can send it to me when you get finished so I can test it for you. :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 7 2010, 10:10 AM~19261374
> *If you want to, you can send it to me when you get finished so I can test it for you.  :biggrin:
> *


I think I got it undercontrol, but you can come over and give me a hand on it whenever you want bro.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 7 2010, 09:30 AM~19261437
> *I think I got it undercontrol, but you can come over and give me a hand on it whenever you want bro.
> *


Hell, I just may make that trip soon! I'm just down the road and could come kick it for a few hours!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 7 2010, 10:34 AM~19261455
> *Hell, I just may make that trip soon! I'm just down the road and could come kick it for a few hours!!
> *




Well your always welcome here bro. It aint nothing fancy here but it would be cool to have ya and maybe learn a few tricks from ya. :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking good d - you're outta control man 

we should get some kind of FL model car hangout in 2011 :thumbsup:
it would be cool to meet some of you guys and shoot the shit


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 18 2010, 01:10 PM~19102916
> *Thanks again for the props!! Top half of the trailer is ready now. Now I have to do the suspension on it and a few ods and end then I can get some nice mock up pics. Hopefully some paint soon after that. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Fuckin SICK D!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: Cant wait to see it complete... :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:ninja: :wow: Goddamn there are a lot of ninjas in this bitch!! 

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Scur-rape-init, D.L.O.Styles


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Heres an uptdate on the trailer.
Filled in alot of little marks from the dremel and other areas that needed it and filed down each side of the rectangles i cut out for the track areas. 









I also had to raise the area that the axles go into so it will sit low.


















Then I added trim to the trailer just for looks. Its getting there slowly but surely.













































This step was a little off and it was bugging me so I fixed it.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

WHAT IS THE MESH DARREN? THAT LOOKS REALLY CLOSE TO SCALE...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Heres an uptdate on the trailer.
Filled in alot of little marks from the dremel and other areas that needed it and filed down each side of the rectangles i cut out for the track areas. 









I also had to raise the area that the axles go into so it will sit low.


















Then I added trim to the trailer just for looks. Its getting there slowly but surely.



































love this build...looks great  cant wiat to see what this is gonna look like all done :cheesy: 









This step was a little off and it was bugging me so I fixed it. 









hmmm.. i thuoght i wrote something..lol...anyways i love this build :cheesy: cant wait to see this finished loaded with some of your sick lowrider onit!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 13 2010, 02:04 AM~19312639
> *WHAT IS THE MESH DARREN? THAT LOOKS REALLY CLOSE TO SCALE...
> *


I'm not 100% sure Hearse. Its some kinda alluminum filter for a big machine. Scur-rape-init hooked me up with it but I dont think he can get anymore.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fuck bro.... practically scratchbuilding the damn trailer :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 12 2010, 08:13 PM~19312740
> *I'm not 100% sure Hearse. Its some kinda alluminum filter for a big machine. Scur-rape-init hooked me up with it but I dont think he can get anymore.
> *


i wish he'd send me some too :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Yup!! :biggrin: I figured with all the work I put into the rig I might as well do a little to thr trailer too. Still got alot of little things to do and some clean up but its getting there.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

wow homie that is going to be one sick rig when its done! wow!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Darren, that trailer is looking real nice.... That is insane!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks fellas!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Great work D!!


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

D.L.O styles happy holydays


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 24 2010, 12:57 AM~19407458
> *D.L.O styles happy holidays*



Thanks bro!! You too and everyone else here on LIL.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 24 2010, 12:59 AM~19408001
> *Thanks bro!! You too and everyone else here on LIL.
> *


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Merry Christmas Brother!! :biggrin: Hope you have a nice set of presents under your tree like this :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 12 2010, 09:56 PM~19312554
> *Heres an uptdate on the trailer.
> Filled in alot of little marks from the dremel and other areas that needed it and filed down each side of the rectangles i cut out for the track areas.
> 
> ...


DAMN DARREN THIS LOOKS SICK HOMIE KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK BROTHA :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Jr. I hope so too!! And thanks Frank I hope to get it finished one of these days. :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 24 2010, 06:21 PM~19414599
> *Thanks Jr. I hope so too!! And thanks Frank I hope to get it finished one of these days.  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


hahaha i tell my self the same thing bro :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 24 2010, 10:22 PM~19414614
> *hahaha i tell my self the same thing bro :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: yea I'm slowly making some progress on it but it seems like its will never end because its so big and theres just so much I want to do to it. uffin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKIN' GREAT. I LIKE.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump from page 4! Where's your progress ho?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 08:52 PM~19476376
> *Bump from page 4!  Where's your progress ho?!?!?! :biggrin:
> *



:buttkick: :loco: Thanks for the bump chump!! :nicoderm: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 1 2011, 10:17 PM~19476975
> *:buttkick:  :loco: Thanks for the bump chump!! :nicoderm:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *



Chump? CHUMP? Listen cracka!! You know I aint no CHUMP! Im a CHAMP!! 

Oh wait, I was backwards. You're right. :happysad: :thumbsup: 


Lets see some shit!! :wow:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:biggrin: Soon! But I have just been building a stock GSX for a friend. It will be just like this.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 1 2011, 04:39 PM~19477177
> *:biggrin: Soon! But I have just been building a stock GSX for a friend. It will be just like this.
> 
> 
> ...


not on yahoo fool?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I've been tryin to do a bunch of shit around here so my buildin is on slow right now but heres some progress of the GSX. I'll post better pics of it soon. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 15 2011, 07:09 AM~19603501
> *I've been tryin to do a bunch of shit around here so my buildin is on slow right now but heres some progress of the GSX. I'll post better pics of it soon. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


gsx is looking great.. :cheesy: nice detail on it too..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

That GSX is bad ass bro. The detail in it is simply awesome!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks fellas! I dont like that its stock but getting it to match the car in the video is making it fun. Ijust got done wet sanding the 1st clear and about to spray the final clear on it. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow: i love that bro.... i didnt know it came with those wheels! i need to get some and do a replica of my first regal as if it was brand new..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

looks good D!! :cheesy:


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

wats up homie havnt heard from in a while i c u still building keep up the nice wrk homie almost got da caddy done still need dat bumper :biggrin:  hit me up


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 7 2010, 02:49 AM~19260776
> *Gettin in a little more work to the trailer. Tryin to get it to flow well with the rig.
> 
> 
> ...


damn.You's a work aholic


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

always some clean ass work in here d! keep it up bro.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that GSX is dope. Love the engine man


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good D :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the props!! I have been busy as hell around here but I got this done. Theres a few things I'm still gonna do to it but I need to buy another GSX first. I built it for a friend and its supposed to be a replica of the one in the video. I had to take some pics of it with some spokes though cause thats what I like. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Wow real nice DLO ! You every see the 1 i did called WINE N SOUL?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Great build Darren love all the detail :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 7 2010, 01:49 AM~19260776
> *Gettin in a little more work to the trailer. Tryin to get it to flow well with the rig.
> 
> 
> ...


really incredible, How's that grand prix turning out?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

take the 13's off u killin me lol j/k looks
killer


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

HOW DO YOU GET THE KEYCHAIN ON THE KEY? I HAVE FAILED AT THAT 99 OUT OF 100 TIMES....


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 30 2011, 05:04 PM~19737791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Steady hands! I have flung some across the room trying to pick them up with tweezers.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Mini that GSX you diid looks sick. Thats the first time I seen it but makes me want to build a new one. 

Hydro the Grand prix is sitting right here on my bench and I'm working on the front suspension on it. I am waiting for t and a 2003 (Jeff) to get back home from Iraq so he can get me the pics I need and the send me some of the same paint used on the 1:1.

Hearse, Good vision. uffin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 30 2011, 03:11 PM~19738131
> *
> Hearse, Good vision.  uffin:
> *


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 30 2011, 06:17 PM~19738156
> *
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 30 2011, 02:17 PM~19738156
> *
> *


When one eye goes one way and the other eye goes the other, you're bound to have issues putting a keychain on a keyring :biggrin: 

Darren, nice work on the GSX.... Glad to see youre doin the damn thing still


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 30 2011, 06:04 PM~19739474
> *When one eye goes one way and the other eye goes the other, you're bound to have issues putting a keychain on a keyring :biggrin:
> 
> Darren, nice work on the GSX.... Glad to see youre doin the damn thing still
> *


:twak:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 30 2011, 09:36 PM~19739750
> *:twak:
> *



Stop pickin on hearse guys! :uh: I have a crooked eye too  It's about 2 foot lower then my face, but ti's still crooked :roflmao:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That GSX is sweeeeet bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 30 2011, 05:36 PM~19739750
> *:twak:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

still gonna do something in the green and silver panels and then some candy blue, but its halfway there..


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

stright sick bro lovin the paint work excellent job


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

sick models bro


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 1 2011, 08:39 PM~19477177
> *:biggrin: Soon! But I have just been building a stock GSX for a friend. It will be just like this.
> 
> 
> ...


This build was so fly! I am a HUGE Buick fan, and this is the cleanest of the clean in my book... I working on a GSX as well, but mine is gonna be street custom version, I want to change the paint to like a flat black or something, but still keep the original striping, we'll see if I ever get around to opening box to get started 

How is the progress coming along on the Grand Prix?...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 20 2011, 11:04 PM~20140042
> *still gonna do something in the green and silver panels and then some candy blue, but its halfway there..
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks crazy clean D! :wow: :wow:


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

wats up homie man im loving dat hearse great work so far n keep it up homie   finally finished da 66 gonna take better pics later today


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles+Mar 20 2011, 11:04 PM~20140042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao.... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Where you been hidin at Darren? Hearse looks bad ass already!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 21 2011, 12:04 AM~20140042
> *still gonna do something in the green and silver panels and then some candy blue, but its halfway there..
> 
> 
> ...


very cool pattern work.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments everyone! I still got alot to do to it.

Rivi thanks about the GSX. It was pretty challanging for me cause it was just plain white. I couldnt keep that shit clean, but I liked the way it turned out. I want to do a custom one too. As for the Grand prix, its still sitting right here on my bench. I'm waiting on t and a 2003 to get home so he can send me more pics I need, and some of the 1:1's extra paint. He's back in the U.S. from Iraq but he hasnt gotten leave yet to get home. Should be this week though. :biggrin: 

bellboi hit me up on yahoo.  

darkside I have been right here sometimes I just dont say nothing. But I'm always around.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 21 2011, 02:04 AM~20140042
> *still gonna do something in the green and silver panels and then some candy blue, but its halfway there..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: fuckin sick!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 20 2011, 11:04 PM~20140042
> *still gonna do something in the green and silver panels and then some candy blue, but its halfway there..
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 21 2011, 12:11 PM~20143274
> *:fool2:
> *


 :squint: No wonder your cross eyed fool.... You know it'll make you go blind eventually, right!?! :roflmao:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 21 2011, 12:04 AM~20140042
> *still gonna do something in the green and silver panels and then some candy blue, but its halfway there..
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YEAH,GET STUPID WITH IT.CLEAN WEY.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 30 2011, 12:11 PM~19738131
> *Hearse, Good vision.  uffin:
> *


 :0 

Keep up the good work bro!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Sick work D.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!! I hope to have more pics up soon.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 25 2011, 01:17 AM~20175503
> *Thanks for the compliments everyone!! I hope to have more pics up soon.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

This ride is looking good.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

BUMP :biggrin: :wave: wud up D :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Killer paint D. :wow:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

ok i got the candy on the hearse. the pics suck but i'll get some better ones up after i clear and foil it.





















































































and before the candy


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Freaking sick bro!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

thats sick paint work bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i wish i knew how to do that


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 6 2011, 09:44 PM~20278570
> *i wish i knew how to do that
> *


x2




Thats FREEKIN sick!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks fellas!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn thats kick ass!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

wow! this car is sick!!! my addy is....





:biggrin: 





but seriously, if you dont want it, i do! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 6 2011, 05:29 PM~20278387
> *ok i got the candy on the hearse. the pics suck but i'll get some better ones up after i clear and foil it.
> 
> 
> ...


gonna have to get something painted by you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

That hearse came out sick bro! I was gunna do jus a single colour on my ambo but after seeing that i mite have to try some patterns! Sick work bro keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

see this is what happens when people sit down, take their time, and paint something themselves. i appreciate it so much more when the tape goes into it, not ink.... great job homie, keeping it old school. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 7 2011, 12:47 AM~20279315
> *wow! this car is sick!!!  my addy is....
> :biggrin:
> but seriously, if you dont want it, i do! :biggrin:
> *



:nono: He wants it, but isnt allowed to have it. 


It'll be on it's way to Texas once he's finished, and then home to my shelf.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Great paint job Darren 



> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 7 2011, 04:08 AM~20280833
> *
> see this is what happens when people sit down, take their time, and paint something themselves. i appreciate it so much more when the tape goes into it, not ink.... great job homie, keeping it old school.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0. :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Damn D this is SICK!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 6 2011, 11:39 PM~20279230
> *Damn thats kick ass!!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Yeah it does !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys!!! I tried to get a few pics of it outside but like I said before I'll have better pics of it when i'm done.

Linc, This is Scur-rape-init's hearse. I wanted to keep my 40 ford truck so he said just to paint him something else instead. 











This is what I came up with after he gave me an idea of what he wanted. He showed me a pic of a tribal style pattern that looked like it made a face on the hood and he said he liked that so that was my main focus.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

The fuck man!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
Thats some....... SICK SHIT!!! :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Darren, you know I still love that Ford bomb, but after seein how intent you were on keeping it, I couldnt take that from you!  

But after seein this one, it makes leaving that 40 truck easier LOL, and boy does she LOOK B-E-A-UTIFUL!!!! :wow: Thanks bro!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Siim!!! 

and n/p Jr. the tuck was painted with the intention of it being yours, but i put alot of other work into it too. This is just the paintjob, so I dont have no where near as much time invested into it. Glad you like it though. uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

YO D.L.O. MAD SKILLS WEY.I LOVE THAT HURST MAN.YOU YALL SENDING IT TO TEXAS?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Tingo!! Yea this is the one I was talkin about. I just gotta get it cleared, foiled and polished out.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 7 2011, 01:58 PM~20283625
> *Thanks Tingo!! Yea this is the one I was talkin about. I just gotta get it cleared, foiled and polished out.
> *


DANG.ITS ON WITH THAT ONE.MAN OH MAN.GONNA BE A CLASSIC.  :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 7 2011, 04:07 PM~20283672
> *DANG.ITS ON WITH THAT ONE.MAN OH MAN.GONNA BE A CLASSIC.    :biggrin:
> *



Got any pre plans for it Tingos? Now that you've seen the style, and colors? :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 7 2011, 02:08 PM~20283685
> *Got any pre plans for it Tingos? Now that you've seen the style, and colors? :biggrin:
> *


DO YOU WANT A COFFIN IN IT OR FOR ME TO TAKE UP THE PLACE WHERE THE COFFIN GOES WITH CONSOLES OR A WRAP AROUND SEAT?JUST ASKING AHEAD OF TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 7 2011, 04:11 PM~20283713
> *DO YOU WANT A COFFIN IN IT OR FOR ME TO TAKE UP THE PLACE WHERE THE COFFIN GOES WITH CONSOLES OR A WRAP AROUND SEAT?JUST ASKING AHEAD OF TIME :biggrin:
> *



 hells yeah, consoles and mirrors.... Tingo's style


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

well i think a nice console and a wrap around seat would be a better idea than a coffin. I thought a coffin would be cool but it will look better without it. imo.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

[/quote]
looks great bro, love the colors and detail !! :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

YOU GOT IT.SOUNDS EASY & FUN.CAN'T WAIT TO HANDLE UP ON THAT ONE.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit thats a sick ass caddy man!

need to come up to Atlanta in November & bring that with ya.. or hitch-hike & snag a ride with tonio..

amazing tape work man. :wow:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Gary!!! It always feels good to get compliments from you bro!! If it wasnt for seeing your work back in the day, I probably wouldnt be doing stuff like this. Not to mention the tips you have given me. :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 7 2011, 03:28 PM~20283842
> *shit thats a sick ass caddy man!
> 
> need to come up to Atlanta in November & bring that with ya..  or hitch-hike & snag a ride with tonio..
> ...



Thanks, Yea I gotta try to get there this time. I talk to tonio about it and maybe we'll ride together.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 7 2011, 02:15 PM~20283740
> * hells yeah, consoles and mirrors.... Tingo's style
> *


 :thumbsup: 

:wow: that hearse is gonna be soo fuckin dope... that paint is sick as it is man I love it, then with Tingos on the guts?? :0


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 7 2011, 05:20 PM~20284175
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> :wow: that hearse is gonna be soo fuckin dope... that paint is sick as it is man I love it, then with Tingos on the guts??  :0
> *



:yes: and a custom nice little pose on the suspension  will set it off......


I call it "Last Ride"


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 7 2011, 03:34 PM~20284276
> *:yes: and a custom nice little pose on the suspension  will set it off......
> I call it "Last Ride"
> *


MAN,GOOD ONE WEY.PERFECT NAME.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 6 2011, 10:29 PM~20278387
> *ok i got the candy on the hearse. the pics suck but i'll get some better ones up after i clear and foil it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 7 2011, 04:25 PM~20284661
> *MAN,GOOD ONE WEY.PERFECT NAME.
> *


x2










:biggrin:


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

nice wrk homie on the hearse man tired as hell been fishing wit da family


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Hearse Update!  



cleared and foiled but not polished out yet. I still suck at taking pics so I took alot of them. Some with the flash and some without.














































































































































































HAPPY EASTER!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

that cadi is Outstanding..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 24 2011, 12:46 AM~20406468
> *Hearse Update!
> cleared and foiled but not polished out yet. I still suck at taking pics so I took alot of them. Some with the flash and some without.
> 
> ...


GOTDAMITCHIT,PUT MY COFFIN IN THIS CAR WHEN I DIE MAN.SUPER CLEAN & THE SHIT WEY. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 24 2011, 08:46 AM~20406468
> *Hearse Update!
> cleared and foiled but not polished out yet. I still suck at taking pics so I took alot of them. Some with the flash and some without.
> 
> ...


Looking Good


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

damn that looks real good, paint job is sick


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 24 2011, 01:59 AM~20406528
> *that cadi is Outstanding..
> *


I WAS THINKING THE EXACT SAME THING :cheesy: ....AN ALSO WISHING IT WAS MINE... :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 24 2011, 07:08 AM~20407552
> *damn that looks real good, paint job is sick
> *



:wow: :wow: X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You may suck at taking pix, but you deff are bad ass at painting.

Great job so far..


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

>


looks great bro, love the colors and detail !! :biggrin:
[/quote]
X2!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

X3 LOOKS KILLER D!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Wild paint work Darren.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! The hearse will be sent to tingo on Monday and Scur-rape-init will be finishing it up.Right now I got the Semi back out and trying to figure out the paint for it. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 1 2011, 02:21 AM~20457869
> *Thanks everyone!! The hearse will be sent to tingo on Monday and Scur-rape-init will be finishing it up.Right now I got the Semi back out and trying to figure out the paint for it. :biggrin:
> *


  ... great build bro !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 7 2011, 03:28 PM~20283842
> *shit thats a sick ass caddy man!
> 
> need to come up to Atlanta in November & bring that with ya..  or hitch-hike & snag a ride with tonio..
> ...


 :yes: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Slowly but surely!! I got my base color down now to lay some tape. Probably gonna call it "Still Smokin"  


Its greener than it looks in these pics.


















looks yellow with the flash on.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 5 2011, 05:00 AM~20488670
> *Slowly but surely!! I got my base color down now to lay some tape. Probably gonna call it "Still Smokin"
> Its greener than it looks in these pics.
> 
> ...


 hno: :naughty: u already know!!! sick shit


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:boink: That bitch is SEXY!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 5 2011, 05:00 AM~20488670
> *Slowly but surely!! I got my base color down now to lay some tape. Probably gonna call it "Still Smokin"
> Its greener than it looks in these pics.
> 
> ...


 thats going to shut down any show.. great job Darren..


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good darren cant wait to see it finished


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 5 2011, 07:00 AM~20488670
> *Slowly but surely!! I got my base color down now to lay some tape. Probably gonna call it "Still Smokin"
> Its greener than it looks in these pics.
> 
> ...


 :wow: SWWEEEEETTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

[/quote]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HONCHO (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 5 2011, 05:00 AM~20488670
> *Slowly but surely!! I got my base color down now to lay some tape. Probably gonna call it "Still Smokin"
> Its greener than it looks in these pics.
> 
> ...



ive been waitin on this one big homie..i have my trailer all cut up..just gotta order some styrene for the stretch..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang that rig combo is SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 5 2011, 04:00 AM~20488670
> *Slowly but surely!! I got my base color down now to lay some tape. Probably gonna call it "Still Smokin"
> Its greener than it looks in these pics.
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 this is wicked ass fuck darren :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Everyone!!! Its gonna be mostly black but its still got a long ways to go. Making the metal tracks on the trailer has been taking me forever but I think its gonna make a huge difference in the end.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 5 2011, 06:34 PM~20492207
> *Thanks Everyone!!! Its gonna be mostly black but its still got a long ways to go. Making the metal tracks on the trailer has been taking me forever but I think its gonna make a huge difference  in the end.
> *



:yes: That is for sure!


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

wats up homie keep up the good work luv the big rig  got my cell back on havnt really been building due to being broke hit me up or hit me up on my wife fb pg later homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

make sure you load it with a bunch of your sick ass builds for a show....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 5 2011, 10:01 PM~20493708
> *make sure you load it with a bunch of your sick ass builds for a show....
> 
> 
> *



:yes: Truth!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 5 2011, 04:13 PM~20493766
> *:yes:  Truth!
> *


like a transport rig pulling up to a Super Show :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 1 2011, 12:21 AM~20457869
> *Thanks everyone!! The hearse will be sent to tingo on Monday and Scur-rape-init will be finishing it up.Right now I got the Semi back out and trying to figure out the paint for it. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 obviously WE know what tingo's is doing to it, so what job is scrur-rape-init finishing up?! that hearse came out wicked darren!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 5 2011, 10:36 PM~20493923
> *:0 obviously WE know what tingo's is doing to it, so what job is scrur-rape-init finishing up?! that hearse came out wicked darren!!
> *



Im finishing final assembly and puttin it on my shelf Joe!  That hearse is MINE!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

send it to me so i can ummmm..... take better pictures :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 5 2011, 10:52 PM~20494046
> *send it to me so i can ummmm..... take better pictures  :biggrin:
> *




lol :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

pet is lookin bad a$$ cant wait to see it done


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 5 2011, 09:54 AM~20489704
> *thats going to shut down any show..  great job Darren..
> *


x2!!! :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 5 2011, 08:00 AM~20488670
> *Slowly but surely!! I got my base color down now to lay some tape. Probably gonna call it "Still Smokin"
> Its greener than it looks in these pics.
> 
> ...





3 things :biggrin: 
1. this rig is bad fuckin ass!
2. that color is sick as fuck!
and 3. is your model room just one big paint booth? lol, all that green on that fan back there lol

looks good D, and i should be able to send that package to you on monday


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments, I really appreciate all of them alot more than any of you can imagine. 

Rollin yea it will have as many of my built ups on it as I can fit on it. And I'll start taking pics with my other camera. I just use my old camera cause the pics are always sized crazy with the good one and i hate to sit there and resize them all. I suck when it comes to technology.

Hock, JR already answered your question, but heres the full reason why its going to him. He has been a really great friend to me and when we had our build of the deal was for us to trade at the end. I was going to send him the 40 ford truck but he knew how much I liked it and asked me if I would just paint a hearse for him instead. He just wanted something simple but I wanted to do something crazy and thats what I did. 

Me and Tingo had a little misunderstanding at one point and once that was settled he said he wanted me to see his work in person and I thought this would be great to do something like his interior in this hearse so I asked him if he would do it up. So It wasnt like Jr was just trying to get us to do it for him, it just sorta happened. 

Jeff three things, thank you, thank you, and Yes I paint right here!! Theres a door behind the fan and all I gotta do is open it up, turn on the fan and paint. If its cold or the humidity is to high (Cause it is Florida) I just turn on the heater right there and I'm good to go! As for the package, I'll be looking forward to getting it and will let you know once it gets here. :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 7 2011, 06:07 AM~20502023
> *
> Jeff three things, thank you, thank you, and Yes I paint right here!! Theres a door behind the fan and all I gotta do is open it up, turn on the fan and paint. If its cold or the humidity is to high (Cause it is Florida) I just turn on the heater right there and I'm good to go! As for the package, I'll be looking forward to getting it and will let you know once it gets here.  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *



:biggrin: if everything goes as planned (witch i never bank on lol) i should make it to the post office monday for sure!

i know i hve your addy around here , but pm me that shit just to be safe!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 24 2011, 12:46 AM~20406468
> *Hearse Update!
> cleared and foiled but not polished out yet. I still suck at taking pics so I took alot of them. Some with the flash and some without.
> 
> ...


LADIES & GENTLEMEN,I HAVE THIS CAR AT MY HOUSE & THIS MFO AINT NO JOKE.LIKE YOU WOULD PAY TO SEE THIS BITCH IN PERSON,SUPER FUCKIN CLEAN. D.L.O. YOU GOT DOWN & MUCH RESPECT FOR PUTTING THIS ONE ON THE MAP,GONNA BE A LEGEND ON L.I.L.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 5 2011, 07:00 AM~20488670
> *Slowly but surely!! I got my base color down now to lay some tape. Probably gonna call it "Still Smokin"
> Its greener than it looks in these pics.
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 21 2011, 11:59 AM~20598735
> *LADIES & GENTLEMEN,I HAVE THIS CAR AT MY HOUSE & THIS MFO AINT NO JOKE.LIKE YOU WOULD PAY TO SEE THIS BITCH IN PERSON,SUPER FUCKIN CLEAN. D.L.O. YOU GOT DOWN & MUCH RESPECT FOR PUTTING THIS ONE ON THE MAP,GONNA BE A LEGEND ON L.I.L.
> *



:wow: You're just making me want to get this back more and more Tingos! :roflmao:

Oh, and OFDatTX, just wait til he comes out with the newest pics... This motha has some TIME put into it! Shit will take your breath away!! LOL.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

way to sick d


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

The hearse is awesome!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 5 2011, 07:00 AM~20488670
> *Slowly but surely!! I got my base color down now to lay some tape. Probably gonna call it "Still Smokin"
> Its greener than it looks in these pics.
> 
> ...


i hope you still have my addy when this is done :happysad: 
if not illl send it again.. :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 5 2011, 12:25 PM~20491352
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: i love rigs! :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

That's one sick rig :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That rig is un-freakin'- believable!! I dig the HELL out of it!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 5 2011, 05:00 AM~20488670
> *Slowly but surely!! I got my base color down now to lay some tape. Probably gonna call it "Still Smokin"
> Its greener than it looks in these pics.
> 
> ...


Not sure how I missed it, but HOLY SHIT Thats bad ass!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 23 2011, 11:46 PM~20406468
> *Hearse Update!
> cleared and foiled but not polished out yet. I still suck at taking pics so I took alot of them. Some with the flash and some without.
> 
> ...


looking firme homie! :wow: :thumbsup: :420:  :drama:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! 

Tingos, I'm glad you like the hearse. Its not very often I get to show my work to fellow builders in person. Cant wait to see what you come up with.

I hope to be posting some new pics of the rig tomarrow, but that all depends on how much I get done on it tonight. hno: :around: :rofl: 

Its getting there though. uffin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 25 2011, 01:18 AM~20623347
> *Thanks everyone!!
> 
> Tingos, I'm glad you like the hearse. Its not very often I get to show my work to fellow builders in person. Cant wait to see what you come up with.
> ...




:biggrin: Cant wait to see the Rig bro! Have you laid anymore color on it yet?


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

That rig is gonna be SICK SICK SICK!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

U got some show stopping projects brutha!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

DAMN D :worship: those are both BADASS 

the paint on that hearse is off the chain man :yes:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks fellas! Heres some more pics. Its a little further along now and I'm about to spray the black so next time you see it, it wont be as green.

the P.E. piano hinges for the doors.









The trailer with all the metal added and major work done.

































































and the P.E. stacks. The mesh wasnt glued to the stacks in these pics but they turned out cool.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Fuuuuuuuuck D that rig is KILLIN shit!!! Baddass paint on the hearse too brutha!! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Sick work on the rig. Detail coming out real nice.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

wow man, nice detailing there


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

trav....that rig is beyond sick! can i have?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

regalistic said:


> trav....that rig is beyond sick! can i have?



Trav? :dunno: 

Shit I've been asked that so many times, I should hold an auction with it. :roflmao:no this ones for my shelf. (at least for a little while)


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Trav? :dunno:
> 
> Shit I've been asked that so many times, I should hold an auction with it. :roflmao:no this ones for my shelf. (at least for a little while)


 WHY I GET YOU AND LOWANDBEYOND MIXED UP ALL THE TIME ... HAVE NO IDEA....SORRY

BUT YEAH YOU COULD GET A PRETTY PENNY FOR THAT RIG BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah thats a sick truck!! :0 :0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

regalistic said:


> WHY I GET YOU AND LOWANDBEYOND MIXED UP ALL THE TIME ... HAVE NO IDEA....SORRY
> 
> BUT YEAH YOU COULD GET A PRETTY PENNY FOR THAT RIG BRO:thumbsup:


its cool bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dam,that rigging is on a nother level,time to pack. It up when this thing. Hits a show..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that is on point.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

That thing is a monster! I see a flame job coming!....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! Rivi, i was thinking flames a while back but i dont think i'm gonna get carried away with the paint on this one. It would take way to much tape.:biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

You're right.... whatever you decide I'm sure it's gonna look killer.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Trav? :dunno:
> 
> Shit I've been asked that so many times, I should hold an auction with it. :roflmao:no this ones for my shelf. (at least for a little while)


At least he got you confused with Travis and not Markie Mark... LMAO....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Thanks fellas! Heres some more pics. Its a little further along now and I'm about to spray the black so next time you see it, it wont be as green.
> 
> the P.E. piano hinges for the doors.
> 
> ...


AS FAR AS I AM CONCERNED.. THE RIG AND THE PAINT ON THE HEARSE IS ON ONE OF THE LAST LEVELS A MAN COULD EVER ACHIEVE IN THE HOBBY.. THERE'S NOTHING FOR YOU TO DO NOW, EXCEPT PACK THAT TRAILER UP WITH BUILDS
AND GO ON TOUR AND TAKE TROPHY'S...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Hydro! I still got tons of stuff to build so I hope i can keep them coming. I started this rig just for my builds so it will be loaded up when its done. As for the trophies, we'll see. I still havent been to a show before but might be going to one in Georgia in Nov. with Tonio so hopefully i'll have this done by then.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

WHAT UP FOOL?THE SEMI IS RETARDED.LOOKIN GOOD WEY.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a sick ass rig, bro. Much props.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I did a little mock up of the rig as it is right now. Now I'm gonna focus on the 64 for the paint-off.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That Rig is unbelievable ! Sik work Fam !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Thanks Hydro! I still got tons of stuff to build so I hope i can keep them coming. I started this rig just for my builds so it will be loaded up when its done. As for the trophies, we'll see. I still havent been to a show before but might be _*going to one in Georgia in Nov. with Tonio*_ so hopefully i'll have this done by then.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> I did a little mock up of the rig as it is right now. Now I'm gonna focus on the 64 for the paint-off.


 
:wow: PURE SIKKNESS!!! :wow: Nice work D! That shit is CRAZY!! :wow:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Man. This is out of this world!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Scur-rape-init said:


> :wow: PURE SIKKNESS!!! :wow: Nice work D! That shit is CRAZY!! :wow:


x2..that is the baddest rig ive seen yet!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

nice work D!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow:hno::nicoderm::loco::biggrin:


thats sick! is this the end of the paint work for the rig? or is there more to come D?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

looking great darren!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn thats sick and low:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> I did a little mock up of the rig as it is right now. Now I'm gonna focus on the 64 for the paint-off.


 LOOK HOMIE? i KNOW ITS NOT ABOUT THE PRIZE'S WITH SOME GUYS? BUT YOUR TRUCK IS GOING TO Trophy's,, YOUR TRUCK IS GOING 
TO PULL CARS THAT ARE GOING TO WIN THERE OWN TROPHY'S..... oH SHIT, YOUR GONNA KILL EM...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!! I cant wait till its finally done. Its so big that when I work on it, I cant work on anything else. 

Jeff, thats it for the paint besides clear and some decals. It was hard for me to keep the paintwork simple, but theres just way too much crap for me to be taping shit up. :rofl:

I really appreciate the compliments fellas!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Rigs lookin nice darren :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

THATS SO COOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wired61'sSon (Jun 19, 2011)

I like the Black and Gold 63impala:thumbsup:


----------



## Wired61'sSon (Jun 19, 2011)

the Regal is Tight it looks real !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

semi is wicked D!! sorry bro, i spaced the elky pics!! but you got some finishing up to do anyways! :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Trucks lookn' good Darren. I like the paint lay out.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

truscale said:


> Trucks lookn' good Darren. I like the paint lay out.


X-100 uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments fellas!! Its gettin there.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> I did a little mock up of the rig as it is right now. Now I'm gonna focus on the 64 for the paint-off.


damn sick brother :nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Rig is Awesome D!! :wow:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

MAN THIS THING IS GONNA KILL THE GAME WEY.NICE


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Again fellas!!

Heres the logo thats gonna go on the rig and trailer. richphotos hooked me up with it and I think its gonna fit perfect.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Thanks Again fellas!!
> 
> Heres the logo thats gonna go on the rig and trailer. richphotos hooked me up with it and I think its gonna fit perfect.


HOW MUCH TO TRANSPORT MY MODELS TO THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW IN THAT THING?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:roflmao::dunno: It would have to get finished first.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> HOW MUCH TO TRANSPORT MY MODELS TO THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW IN THAT THING?


:roflmao:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Scur-rape-init said:


> :roflmao:


THIS IS NOT A LAUGHING MATTER SIR.

WHAT IT DO WEY?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I know I couldnt afford the price!! This dude is killin the game with that paint, and style of rig. 


Whats going on Big T!?!? I am about to go hit my bench. If I can find it! :uh: I need to clean it off! :roflmao:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Scur-rape-init said:


> I know I couldnt afford the price!! This dude is killin the game with that paint, and style of rig.
> 
> 
> Whats going on Big T!?!? I am about to go hit my bench. If I can find it! :uh: I need to clean it off! :roflmao:


QUESTION D.L.O.?

WHEN AT A SHOW,YOU GONNA PUT RIDES ON IT TOO?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

x2.... It would make it look bad ass that way!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Yea thats the plan, have a few off and a few on like its unloading. But I mainly built it so I can put a bunch of my builds on it so I can have more shelf space for new builds.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that sucka is BAD. Logo looks great too!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

I cant wait to see that logo on the side, that rig is so bad ass


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sorry I've been slacking here bro. Ready to get yours knocked out though!! getting busy right now


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> sorry I've been slacking here bro. Ready to get yours knocked out though!! getting busy right now



Its cool bro! I'm working on the interior right now so the decals arent a must yet. heres a couple pics of the floor in the rig. 


















And Jeral hooked me up with a set of the cross laced herb deeks so I built them up for the 64 I just painted in the paintoff.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looking great up in here!! especially that rig, im really diggin it! I just started on a International LoneStar, my first rig.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

dude, that rig is looking pretty sweet!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

wth....you puttin some perigo flooring in there...lol.. thats bad ass!!! them wheels came out sweet to bro.....1301's? (sleeve's) where ya get them knock offs? thay lookk great...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> wth....you puttin some perigo flooring in there...lol.. thats bad ass!!! them wheels came out sweet to bro.....1301's? (sleeve's) where ya get them knock offs? thay lookk great...


x2 on those shoes!!!! I'm gonna have to get on them herb deeks spokes! they look perfect!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> wth....you puttin some perigo flooring in there...lol.. thats bad ass!!! _*them wheels came out sweet too bro.....1301's? (sleeve's) where ya get them knock offs? thay look great*_...


i got 2 sets of deeks to do! 1 set thanks to jeral for the x-lace, i wanna twist em up, but im scared!! LOL! the MC dish i hear is a good one, but the ones i have are all "curbed up" "rollinoldschool" posted up with the chrome towel bar that didnt look bad with the pipe cutter that gave the dish a little lip....i cant afford mondo or tru scales dishes.....so what did yah use Darren?! looks good!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments on the rig!! Its my first one too. 

I knew someone would ask about the rims so I took pics. Its the MC's and the rings that come in the 70 impala kit. other than that they are built just like the directions say.

The first ones the hardest. I just mark it where i think its in just the right spot and start cutting.

















If I cut through to where I should be seeing the blade and dont, I start a new cut closer to the front of the rim. I do that till I see the teeth of the blade just barely break through. Once they do I just make a line around the rim, follow it, turn the rim and cut all the way around.

























Once thats done I sand it smooth, and use it to mark the next 3.

















Heres most of the stuff.









Heres the 70 impala chrome with the rings i use for the back.









Then you just bend the spokes and put them in.

















I use a really small amount of 5 minute epoxy to glue the front spokes to the front rim. I push down on the spokes till the tabs at the end of the spokes are right at the lip and straight till its dry. Then i glue the hub stuff to the back spokes. Once they are both all dry, I put glue on the back spokes and the back rim and push it all together nice and tight till its dry. Heres the result (which is the same pic i posted earlier) and the knock offs are from the Detail Masters spokes and the dayton emblems are the Model car garage ones.










Hope that helps.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hell YES it helps!! Gonna make a set ASAP!!! :h5:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> Hell YES it helps!! Gonna make a set ASAP!!! :h5:



:thumbsup:
These were done the exact same way but with the dayton style herb deeks and a different knock off logo.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Cool; I just bought a set of Deeks. I have a set of the Impala rings. Now I need to find a suitable set of donor front rings. Thanks for sharin' bro! I may make only one set of these but I'll put 'em to good use!! :h5:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> Cool; I just bought a set of Deeks. I have a set of the Impala rings. Now I need to find a suitable set of donor front rings. Thanks for sharin' bro! I may make only one set of these but I'll put 'em to good use!! :h5:



N/P bro, I'm always happy to help, but I think after you build a set you'll want to do a few more sets. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

You just may be right; I see a set under a '73 Caprice, '62 Impala, and maybe a couple more.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

may be a dumb ?, but where does one find the deeks?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the rig!! Its my first one too.
> 
> I knew someone would ask about the rims so I took pics. Its the MC's and the rings that come in the 70 impala kit. other than that they are built just like the directions say.
> 
> ...



The MC's are the best rim to use. The easiest way to do this is to take an MC rim and lay it on the backside on a sanding stick and start filling. Keep it flat. Keep sanding on the back side until the center of the MC breaks loose. STOP. Do that to 2 sets of MC's and you have the perfect depth for the 520 tires and for the Herb Deeks to set in nicely.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

MKD904 said:


> The MC's are the best rim to use. The easiest way to do this is to take an MC rim and lay it on the backside on a sanding stick and start filling. Keep it flat. Keep sanding on the back side until the center of the MC breaks loose. STOP. Do that to 2 sets of MC's and you have the perfect depth for the 520 tires and for the Herb Deeks to set in nicely.


sounds like a safe bet. I like that idea.. thanks


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

GREAT WORK D.L.O.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

sinicle said:


> may be a dumb ?, but where does one find the deeks?


http://cgi.ebay.com/Wire-Wheel-tran...772?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d26b7b764


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Its cool bro! I'm working on the interior right now so the decals arent a must yet. heres a couple pics of the floor in the rig.
> 
> Jeral hooked me up with a set of the cross laced herb deeks so I built them up for the 64 I just painted in the paintoff.
> 
> ...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

MKD904 said:


> The MC's are the best rim to use. The easiest way to do this is to take an MC rim and lay it on the backside on a sanding stick and start filling. Keep it flat. Keep sanding on the back side until the center of the MC breaks loose. STOP. Do that to 2 sets of MC's and you have the perfect depth for the 520 tires and for the Herb Deeks to set in nicely.



Yea bro that works too, like you said as long as you keep it flat. I just do mine they way I do because I dont feel like using a set of mc's just for a backring, or using a front ring from some 1109's when most people wont see it anyways. I couldnt sit there and sand down 8 mc's and get them straight. The way I did them took 2 cuts in the first one till i found the right spot, then maybe 5 minutes to get the other 3 cut and sanded. The rings from the 70 impala kit are not great as far as the rim lip but they are perfect in the center diameter. heres a pic of the back of the rim. it does sit in the 5.20 just a hair but its the most cost effective way for me.










It just gives everyone some options when they build thiers. Thanks for all the compliments!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the rig!! Its my first one too.
> 
> I knew someone would ask about the rims so I took pics. Its the MC's and the rings that come in the 70 impala kit. other than that they are built just like the directions say.
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:thats a nice how to D! thanks, i think ima go build my set now lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:h5: nice how to darren! i never would have thought of the 70 impy rings!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Peer pressure...





















































:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the rig!! Its my first one too.
> 
> I knew someone would ask about the rims so I took pics. Its the MC's and the rings that come in the 70 impala kit. other than that they are built just like the directions say.
> 
> ...



LOOKS BEAUTIFUL..uffin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> :nicoderm:thats a nice how to D! thanks, i think ima go build my set now lol


lol me too!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Sold the 64 Buick Special vert this weekend.









And heres some progress pics of the 64 I painted in the paint-off. Its got alot of details and P.E., nice smooth as glass paint, fully poseable suspension and steering, a Jevries color bar and 1 of the same type rainbow blinking L.E.D.'s above each wheel, 7 blue non-blinking L.E.D.'s through out the car (2 in engine bay, 1 under each front seats, and 3 in the trunk, so 15 L.E.D.'s total), a doughnut steering wheel, and thats about it for now. Check it out.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

dude....that ride if off the hook bro...:h5:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

D.L.O.Styles said:


>


Looks good Darren. Looks like a real car in some of the pictures.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Jeral! And thanks Eric, I need to practice at taking better pics so its nice to hear that some of them make it look real.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

bad ass work on that '64 Darren...:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Youza bad dude D! 

Let me know if you still need my addy tho........... I can't wait to put that up on my shelf lol


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Bad. As. Hell. Seriously. :wow::yes:uffin:*


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> *Bad. As. Hell. Seriously. :wow::yes:uffin:*


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!! really is an all around incredible build!:worship:

I'm loving the power source placement, great use of space!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

car is looking F"N ! great ! ive always dug the paint on this and dig the poseable suspension !! makes it look real !but i really love the lites !!! nice job bro !!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks alot fella's! I really appreciate the comments and very happy everyones liking it! All thats left now is glass, the box with subs with a clear opening and lit with blue L.E.D., 2 pescos with a community tank, 2 chrome amps (lit with blue L.E.D.), some bellflower exhuast tips, rabbit ears, and stuff like the door handles, bumpers, and a little glue here and there. 

Jeff, I got your addy bro dont worry. I tell you what, hold your breath and it'll be there before you know it.:cheesy:


OOOh yea, I worked on the 60 t-bird today too.


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice work as always D.:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I just got a closer look, did you make functional steering linkage and a telescopic rear stabilizer bar?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Yea, I wanted the back to lift higher but it wouldnt stay straight and it put alot of tension on the rear so I made it telescope, and I layed up under my 63 impala 1:1 and studied it to try and get the steering as close to the real thing.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You are killin it in here. Good job as always. Any progress on the rig?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

amazing job. pics of the 1:1?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

MKD904 said:


> You are killin it in here. Good job as always. Any progress on the rig?



Thanks bro and thanks Charles! As for the rig, I want to Thank Dig Derange for hookin me up with the decals I needed for it. But I sat it to the side to finish this 64 while I waited for the decals, and after I wrap this 64 up, I'm gonna cast a few things the wrap up the rig. I got the wood floors in it, so it just needs the chrome, decals and clear, the seats and some interior stuff mounted and just glueing it together. I just dont want to rush it.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

heres a few older pics of it Sin. I havent done much too it since these pics so it hasnt changed much.

























































and my lac soon to be a lowrider (I hope.:rofl


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I remember your 63 now. nice lac, 83?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks bro, its a 92.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

all she seems to need are some spokes and pumps


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Yup!:biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

nice work up in here , the 64 is killin it :thumbsup:


----------



## kruzer22 (Jul 29, 2011)

that power plant in the 63 is nice!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

D.L.O.Styles said:


>





Thanks Fellas!! I figured I would bring these over to this page for everyone to see, so they dont have to go through my thread lookin for them.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

64 looks great man!! I love all the detail you put into this. lots of cool tricks hidden in this thing. badass 1:1's too. Looks like you livin' the dream :boink:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

D.L.O.Styles said:


>


:wow: this is just plain sick dlo :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

64 is badass D.L.O.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks again fellas!! 

Dig, I wouldnt call it a dream life, but I wouldnt trade it for the world! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X2!


TINGOS said:


> 64 is badass D.L.O.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

:yes: very nice


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks again for the comps fellas!! Its getting there, working on the trunks set up now and hope to post pics soon. 

And Dig! The fairlane showed up today so hit me up.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I finished the 64 New Years Eve, also a while back Gary hooked me up with his old 58. I never posted any pics of it so I had to get a few with it. I love it and thanks again Gary!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

With the flash on.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

U killing tha game with that 64 a lot if nice detail


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*HELL YEAH*

orale D.L.O the 4 is ready teddy.Clean & badass car wey.You know its a show stopper when you can take pics normally,light off & with the flask on & the car still looks flawless.I see you homie..:worship:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

that shit is bad!!!great detail


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks really, really good!



D.L.O.Styles said:


> I finished the 64 New Years Eve, also a while back Gary hooked me up with his old 58. I never posted any pics of it so I had to get a few with it. I love it and thanks again Gary!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I feel like it took me way to long to get this one done but I tried to put in as much detail i could. Theres alot of parts from other people on this build. Eric (truscale) taught me how to make the steering wheel, its got one of Jevries color bars in it, the aircleaner was made by Jeral and he sent me the crosslaced herb deeks i made the rims with. Pescos were made by me, Gary Seeds taught me how to make the rabbit ear antennas, sinicle showed everyone how to make solonoids so i made me some, I learned how to make the adjustable suspension from checkin out Jevries work, and Dig derange hooked me up with the tags. So Big thanks to all you guys and I'm just glad its done!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damit that soooooooo fuckin badass, I love it. All of it. Great job man. That 58 looks killer too.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

AMAZING!!! :wow: Lots of good detail in this...:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i think thats LIL's build of the year!! sick finish D!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> i think thats LIL's build of the year!! sick finish D!!


X2!!!!!!!!

GOOD GOD D! that has to be one of (if not THEE) cleanest all around builds I've seen in a VERY long time! you have everything covered, paint, detail, functionality. just can't give enough praise, strictly AMAZING!

the solenoids are on point too


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks fellas!!! I'm happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

speachless homie!! great work all around and very clean too:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

For once I gotta agree with Hock!

Lil build of the year for 2011 lol


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

fucking magnificent!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats an amazing 64 build bro detail is on point. trunk setup is kool and posable suspension is tight. man awesome work bro


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

u gots some sweet azz mutha phucc'n Suga Honey Ice Tea shyt up in here, i've look at alot of pages in here and alot of yalls builds really stand out,yall got mad skills, i'm digg'n da phucc out that Rigg tho':thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks!! I appreciate it! The rig probably wont be finished real soon but it will be the next one I finish.


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

Man thats one of the sickest 64 I've ever seen. Great detail


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

any shots of that GP yet!? :x:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Nope, no pics of it yet. How yours turning out?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Nope, no pics of it yet. How yours turning out?


still messin with it, been playin with some monte stuff lately


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

My respects......


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks!! Heres a couple other pics.

heres one that shows it does get 3 wheel on both sides.









these one shows the rims and a little of the paint on the frame


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Man this car sorta had to grow on me, didn't think the colors went together very well, but the more you stare at it peeping the detail put into everythign including the patterns, the photo-etche cross lace d's, the colored grill inserts, wiring, posable suspension and I mean it looked like a real 4 on 3 the very frist pic the last page you posted of it 3 wheelin. This is the only impala model I've seen with the quarterwindows up tyhat actually looks right. All the rest are unproportioned/crooked, just doesn't look right. Your's looks almost perfect at every angle, even got the glass trim. Gotta love it, turnin hatas out.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Mike! I had my ol lady pic out some random colors and I tried to make it work. It had to grow on me too, but my goal was to do something that keeps your eyes moving around the car. As for the rest of the details, it makes me really happy to see that people do notice when you take a little extra time to get something just right.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I remember during the paint off thinking "damn, those are some ugly ass colors", then by the end I was trippin on how well you made them look together. and if your goal was to keep the eyes jumping from detail to detail, I'd say you succeeded in spades! seems like every time I look at this thing, I see something new!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Thanks!! Heres a couple other pics.
> 
> heres one that shows it does get 3 wheel on both sides.
> 
> ...


:worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Well I went to my first model show yesterday and did pretty well. It was a small show held inside of a 1:1 mopar show, and anyone that looked at the models got a ballot to vote on the different catagories. I entered 4 catagories and won 2 of them, Best street truck with my 40 ford. Besy lowrider and best in show with my 64. Finally met phantom351 too. Nice to meet you Val!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful 40 Ford pickup' bro!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks!! I'm pretty sure theres more pics of it in here.


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Thanks!! Heres a couple other pics.
> 
> heres one that shows it does get 3 wheel on both sides.
> 
> ...


LOOK NICE


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

how much to build one like that or buy


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I couldnt do it, but to build one like this would cost a couple hundred. 20 for the kit, 5 bucks for each color of paint and the clear, 30 bucks for the herb deeks spokes and mc's, 27 bucks for a Jevries color bar, 5 for a sheet of bmf, 15 for a set of pescos, 7 for rainbow L.E.D's and 7 for blue ones, 4 for the batteries, and then the photoetch valve cover t bolts, keys, seatbelts, seatbelt material, plaque, windshield wipers, battery terminals and hardware, Knock offs, knock off emblems, some hardline, some rubber hose, detailmaster fittings, liscense plate frames, flocking, alluminum tubing square and round (in a few sizes), brass rod, some pins, alot of tape and alot of time. 

It all adds up fast!


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

But its all worth it in the end that's a bad ass car


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

bigkidd420 said:


> But its all worth it in the end that's a bad ass car



Thanks!!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bigkidd420 said:


> But its all worth it in the end that's a bad ass car


 i whoud pay


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> i whoud pay



Ok, heres a couple questions for you. What would you pay for a build like that? And have you ever built a model before?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*aweready*



D.L.O.Styles said:


> Well I went to my first model show yesterday and did pretty well. It was a small show held inside of a 1:1 mopar show, and anyone that looked at the models got a ballot to vote on the different catagories. I entered 4 catagories and won 2 of them, Best street truck with my 40 ford. Besy lowrider and best in show with my 64. Finally met phantom351 too. Nice to meet you Val!



congrats big homie,well deserved D.L.O.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Tingos!! Remember we were talkin about another interior? Well I got somethin in mind if your still intrested. I'll send you a pm in a second.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Well I went to my first model show yesterday and did pretty well. It was a small show held inside of a 1:1 mopar show, and anyone that looked at the models got a ballot to vote on the different catagories. I entered 4 catagories and won 2 of them, Best street truck with my 40 ford. Besy lowrider and best in show with my 64. Finally met phantom351 too. Nice to meet you Val!


DAMN DARREN CONGRATS BRO WELL DESERVED HOMIE :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey D.LO I was wondering,do you cast the pesco style pumps?I'm looking for some for my current 50 pickup.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Thanks Tingos!! Remember we were talkin about another interior? Well I got somethin in mind if your still intrested. I'll send you a pm in a second.


I'm on it carnal,do the damn thang.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Kickass 64 bro, just found the pictures of the frame few pages ago, helps me a lot with my 64 build  . And thank you very much for the tips


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Exalent work , congrats man, well diserved!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

D.lo I want to thank you the pesco tanks,they're excellent LMK if there's anything you're looking for!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice job on the hardware D! Back to work now! That semi needs to hit the bench again!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Kirby said:


> Nice job on the hardware D! Back to work now! That semi needs to hit the bench again!


yup what Kirby said.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I just finished these for a friend. He wanted them stock looking so before I put the stock rims on them I mocked them up with some spokes.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

Builds look good its crazy how much just a set of wheels can improve the looks lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Very nice bro!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool man.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

love that Lincoln


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sandcast said:


> love that Lincoln


X2!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I appreciate it guys!! I was planning on doing the lincoln black on black anyways so the pic with the spokes on it is pretty much how it would have looked anyways. The comet turned out good too but I would have went alot more custom on it for my own collection. And @ kykustoms, yea rims can make a world of difference.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Sup everyone! I havent been posting anything here cause my computers left mouse buttons broke so posting pics is a pain in the ass right now. I've been expecting it to just stop working but its still kickin (a lil). I got my issue of LISM last week and wanted to thank dyzcustoms for putting me in there. It really means alot to me. Thanks bro!

These are the pics that didnt make it into the mag.









































































































I got a few of the 40 ford too.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Those are great pics. Congrats on the cover of the mag too.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Heck yea ! Thats whats up fam ! congrats bro !


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Congrats bro well deserved!I should send you a new mouse so you keep gracing these pages with eye candy lol!


----------

